# How's the Weather Where You Live?



## Ruthanne

I couldn't find the other thread so here's a new one.

How is your weather?

It is going to be 62 F here today.  I have an appointment and am glad it won't be cold.


----------



## Iodine

Sunny but cool 62*


----------



## RadishRose

37 and rainy


----------



## Falcon

72º  & sunny.   :woohoo1:


----------



## AprilT

75 here with an overcast, but, it's been a free fall all weather wise past few days though mostly in the 70's.


----------



## Lynk

Very stormy.


----------



## Manatee

I turned on the air conditioning yesterday in the house.


----------



## Timetrvlr

It was up to 55 F here today, bright and sunny, so we went out on our mobility scooters for a long ride snooping through the neighborhoods. Really enjoyed being out after a lo-o-ng winter.


----------



## hauntedtexan

severe thunderstorms and possible tornado action tomorrow... woo hoo! :bonvoyage:auntie em....auntie em


----------



## Steve LS

80º F  and sunny, with a light breeze.
Got home at 5:30PM after a day at the beach then a couple of Shock Tops @ PJ's Oyster Bar @ Indian Rocks Beach, Florida.


----------



## Raven

Three inches of snow during the night, then a layer of freezing rain.
I'm not looking forward to cleaning off the car.


----------



## Ruthanne

Only 45 F for a high today and some rain.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Damp,cold and rainy. I dashed out to the store and as usual just when I got out of the car it came down in buckets.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally getting some decent rain, here in the Midwest.  We were almost 6 inches below normal for the year, but we have made half of that up in the past week, with another couple of rounds of rain due in the next few days.  So long as it is gentle soaking rains, that is good....but we don't need any huge storms dumping several inches in just a few hours, and causing floods, and major problems, like some parts of the country have had.


----------



## debbie in seattle

We left Seattle 3 weeks ago (currently in Phoenix) and it was raining, it hasn't stopped and looks like we'll be going home to rain.


----------



## Butterfly

Cold and rainy today.  2 weeks ago people were running around in shorts.  Today it's back to fleece.  Weirdest winter/spring I've ever seen.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Getting a little rain today, much needed, supposed to mix with snow tonight.  Today was in the 40s.  Like Butterfly, we've already had some summery weather high 70s.  My seasonal hay fever is getting an early start with all the dryness, wind and warm temps.


----------



## IKE

We had our first hard freeze last night and another freeze is predicted for tonight......it's clear and 27 deg. now.

Yippee !.......the freeze means that leaf raking season is just around the corner.


----------



## Don M.

IKE said:


> We had our first hard freeze last night and another freeze is predicted for tonight......it's clear and 27 deg. now.



It's the same here in Mid Missouri...28 this morning, and the mid 20's tonight.  That should kill off any remaining tics in the woods, and then I can get started chainsawing a bunch of dead trees.


----------



## moviequeen1

The weather here in BUffalo&WNY area this week has been like a yo yo,one day its near 70,next in the 40's with rain.
Today its cloudy with rain showers temps in 50's,tomorrow little cooler in the 40's.
Last weekend was beautiful,both days sunny& warm in mid 70's. Sue


----------



## MarkinPhx

Autumn temps have finally arrived !


----------



## DaveA

Sat, Nov 5th says 77  degrees.  Drop it another 5 or 6 degrees and it'll be just right.


----------



## Lon

Sunny & Clear  Mid 70' to low 80's. Unusual for this time ofmyear


----------



## RadishRose

Pretty nice, storms are over, sunny and a bit cooler. Chilly at night....perfect.


----------



## hearlady

75 and beautiful!


----------



## Ruthanne

It was 40 F when I went outside tonight to walk the dog.  Brrrrrr...not used to this yet but I don't like hot temperatures.


----------



## chic

Yesterday was 70, sunny, perfect. I could get used to this.


----------



## Pappy

Rained hard last night. Low of 70 degrees. Today, high 70s and cloudy.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

In my hometown in the UP of Michigan, there was a sNOw storm that started in the wee hours Friday morning and continued most of yesterday. Total sNOwfall between 13-18" depending on location. It was a heavy wet sNOwfall, and there are still many folks without power. 

It rained here yesterday. The gloom was yucky, but we don't have to shovel rain.


----------



## rkunsaw

The high Thursday was 81. The high Friday was 51. Saturday morning we had our first freeze, this morning was our second.


----------



## hollydolly

This morning it was dull and damp after a whole night of thick Fog....now at Noon...the sun is breaking through and it feels quite warm directly in the sun....I can feel it straight through the window next to my computer desk...


Our first proper frosts are forecast for this week...


----------



## CeeCee

84 today but we are cooling off into the 70's after today...hopefully!


----------



## Raven

The sky was a very deep pink when daylight dawned  this morning but now the sun is shining and it's a lovely warm day.
Rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Sunny

We've been having gorgeous autumn weather. Today it's raining. 

I love the weather this time of year!


----------



## dollie

dam cold---50 here in ga


----------



## NancyNGA

It's clear and 46 F right now, which is well below normal, and would be fine, except for the wind---currently gusting to 25 mph. That's what makes it unpleasant. 

 It's windy like that a lot in the winter here.  In the summer, when you could use a little wind, it's often nowhere to be found.


----------



## Toomuchstuff

It's beautiful here in Wi ... it's 45 and sunny. I have the windows open and I'm enjoying the fresh air . Going to sit out side & BBQ later .


----------



## AprilSun

We went from summer straight to winter. Just a few days ago it was in the upper 60's & 70's almost 80. Right now it is 41 and the wind is blowing strong. It is supposed to be colder tomorrow.  Brrrrrrrr............


----------



## Don M.

AprilSun said:


> We went from summer straight to winter. Just a few days ago it was in the upper 60's & 70's almost 80. Right now it is 41 and the wind is blowing strong. It is supposed to be colder tomorrow.  Brrrrrrrr............



Same here...we have been on a temperature "roller coaster" for the past month...highs have reached the upper 80's a few days ago, and this morning it was 19 when I got up.  We have a couple more days of chilly weather, then it warms up again for a few days.  It seems that Nature is struggling to decide what it wants this year.


----------



## Ruthanne

I see many are having the same kind of weather as I am here.  It was about 35F this morning and now about 45F.  It is rainy and not too pleasant.


----------



## Smiling Jane

Gorgeous weather now. Cool nights and the days are perfect for walking -- a nice in-between.


----------



## moviequeen1

Hey,Smiling Jane,would you send some of your nice weather to those of us who live in the Northeast.
The weather here yesterday and today rain/wind,tomorrow much of the same,temps in the 40's. In the areas south of Buffalo {where the ski areas are located}the residents may see some light snow in the higher elevations. I'm not ready to see any 'white stuff' yet Sue


----------



## IKE

It's just plum nippy here !......windy, overcast, 23º actual with a wind chill of 8º.

We're suppose to start getting freezing mist mid morning and snow tonight and tomorrow.....I just went out and tied a couple of plastic shopping bags on the rear view mirrors of my pickup to keep them from icing over.


----------



## Toomuchstuff

Today it is  minus 3 with a wind chill of minus 25 ...and guess what ? We're having a patio door and 2 windows installed today ! I can't believe they work in such weather ! My house is going to be freezing ...........ugh.....


----------



## CindyLouWho

It's 52° here in Florida this morning...high of 66° today. Hope it stays cooler...enjoying it while it lasts.


----------



## Aputernut17

Cooler here in SW FL. low's 50's highs balmy 70's but always sunny and even cooler next week, love it!


----------



## HiDesertHal

Lately, it's been between freezing and the mid 70's.  Typical High Desert winter fare.

Halsworth


----------



## Ruthanne

It's supposed to be about 20 F today and we are expecting a little snow tonight.  It seems so cold.  I have my furnace running along with an electric heater.  It's bone chilling.


----------



## Don M.

I stepped out to get the mail earlier....temperature is 11 degrees, and the wind is blowing from the North at 10-15 MPH....probably close to Zero on the wind chill index....and its only going downhill from there for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Lon

Temps in the 60's today and the air quality is very unhealthy. Not a good day to be outside.


----------



## AZ Jim

79 Sunny and clear.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today its been partly sunny,high was 16 here in Buffalo,took my 3 walks.
Sun,high will be in single digits, a wind chill advisory in effect from 1am-6pm,windchills from -10 to -20. Another day in paradise!!Sue


----------



## IKE

We had a dusting of snow last night and it's pretty darn nippy here this morning......14º actual with a windchill of -3º.


----------



## retiredtraveler

We're at -3 temp right now, wind chill about -20. It's just wonderful that we'll pretty much have that for another 7 days.......


----------



## hollydolly

Absolutely pssin' down here..so bad that it was dark at before 3pm... but at least it's warmed the place up from 3 degrees to 11 degrees


----------



## CeeCee

Lon said:


> Temps in the 60's today and the air quality is very unhealthy. Not a good day to be outside.



67 today!  Is today bad also air quality wise...saw it was in the red yesterday but don't see anything about it today, Lon.


----------



## Marie5656

*Damn cold.  Into our second week of single digit temps. Last night we got about 5 inches of lake effect snow.  The only good thing is that it is light and powdery and easy to shovel.   I had a sudden, oddball burst of energy last night and was outside shoveling off our ramp at 11PM.  Glad I did because we got a couple more inches after I shoveled.


*


----------



## Shalimar

Overcast, two degrees.


----------



## Lethe200

Like Lon, I'm in Northern CA but closer to the coast. 60 degrees today but cloudy, we're hoping for some rain later in the week.


----------



## Butterfly

Unseasonably warm here.


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning  around 6:30 when I went  to buy the local paper,it was 2,wind chill was -4, no wind. 
I wasn't planning on going to our 1 church service at 10:30  this morning,thinking it would be too cold with the wind,not a problem.I was all bundled up,walked the 6 blocks as I do every Sun.There was a sparse crowd there,around 75,walked back home. This afternoon,when I took my last walk of the day,the temp had risen to 9,sun was out for awhile.Sue


----------



## IKE

We never got above freezing yesterday and it's another chilly one here this morning.......7º actual with a windchill of -8º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> We never got above freezing yesterday and it's another chilly one here this morning.......7º actual with a windchill of -8º.


Down here it is 16!! Won't get above 32 until Wednesday!!


----------



## IrisSenior

Here in Pickering Ontario, Canada it is -19 Celsius (that about -2 in Fahrenheit with a windchill of -22 (-7.6F). With the windchill tonight of -28C (-18.4F) I think it is the coldest day of the year or close to it. We do have a few inches of snow on the ground. We just got back from Montreal Quebec and their snowbanks were taller than me! (5').


----------



## Camper6

It's minus 13F here and with the wind chill factor minus 31F.
But I have found a great American invention to take the chill off.
Southern Comfort.


----------



## Don M.

We woke up this morning to -10 degrees....the news said this was the coldest day since 1976, when the temp hit -12.  If the long range forecasts are correct, this cycle will break over the coming weekend, and we will have had our annual 2 week burst of bitter cold.  Around this time of year, temperatures in the 40's are almost nice to see....and I'm ready to get back outdoors...I've just about run out of the indoor projects I was saving up.


----------



## CeeCee

65 in Fresno, CA.

In fact the next 10 days are all in the 60's, I think the last 10 were also.

Think I saw one day when we might get some rain.


----------



## CindyLouWho

A cloudy 54 degree morning...high of 56


----------



## EllieR

Cold here and wet, high 42 degrees, low 29.  Next four days below freezing at night and highs in the low 40's.  Am I in Florida or Iowa?


----------



## Smiling Jane

It's 20°F here, but the sun is shining bright. It's supposed to get up to 50 so I think I'll wait a while for my walk.


----------



## IKE

We're at 24º now with a nice warm up heading in.....there is also a chance of rain later in the week which we need badly.


----------



## Sunny

Cold.


----------



## MarkinPhx

View attachment 46874


----------



## RadishRose

I don't know why this is sideways, but this is my deck today. And my car.


----------



## peppermint

We are having a Bomb Storm on the East Coast...especially near the Ocean where it's coming from...I'm looking out the back wondow and the flakes are shifting to let to right with the wind Howling...


----------



## RadishRose

peppermint said:


> We are having a Bomb Storm on the East Coast...especially near the Ocean where it's coming from...I'm looking out the back wondow and the flakes are shifting to let to right with the wind Howling...



Just hope we don't lose power!


----------



## peppermint

RadishRose said:


> Just hope we don't lose power!



Stay indoors, radishRose....My Mom's name was Rose..  We have an all house Generator...During Sandy it came in handy...My son and family came here for 5 days....


----------



## Harley

Stay in, and stay warm, Peppermint..


----------



## Harley

Warmer than the east coast, but colder than, Alaska.


----------



## Smiling Jane

We're at 47°F now, expected to get up to 50°. It's a little cloudy with the sun coming and going.

We get some winter and snow, but not much. It's enough to say we have four seasons, but that's about it.


----------



## peppermint

Harley said:


> Stay in, and stay warm, Peppermint..



I'm trying to keep my husband not go outside...It's still snowing and weather is awful...Schools are cancelled again tomorrow...My son shoveled his driveway 3 hours ago and covered with
snow now...The plows have been coming around for the streets...Not too many people leaving their homes on our block...


----------



## Kadee

Boiling hot today 40c +


----------



## Falcon

Right now:  Thursday   12:40  PM     On my patio;   77º  

But much colder in the morning.


----------



## AprilSun

It's finally got to 32 degrees here in the southeast where we had a low of 22 this morning.


----------



## Marie5656

*

This is the advisory coming off Lake Ontario here in New York State. It says it all.

*


----------



## Don M.

Today is the 14th day of below freezing temperatures, and it will probably be 17 days before the temp goes above 32.  That will make this the 2nd longest period of such low temperatures in the past 100 years...for this area.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jujube

It got down to 31 here last night.  Temp when I went out at 1:00 p.m. today was 56 and windy.   BRRRRR.  We Floridians go into hibernation when the wind chill factors falls below 65.


----------



## exwisehe

Its 23 here now, but tonight its going to be 12, but will feel more like 0.  The problem is the wind chill.
We're supposed to get about 3 inches of snow on Monday, along with some ice.
I took my dog for a walk today, and its very cold - had to use toboggan and gloves just to go about a quarter of a mile.


----------



## peppermint

peppermint said:


> I'm trying to keep my husband not go outside...It's still snowing and weather is awful...Schools are cancelled again tomorrow...My son shoveled his driveway 3 hours ago and covered with
> snow now...The plows have been coming around for the streets...Not too many people leaving their homes on our block...



Well, Harley, hubby went out started the snow blower up and started clearing the driveway...So I texted my son, they came over (daughter in law and my grandson) all helped)  Actually Hubby
said he needed the exercise....I can't keep a good man down!!!!


----------



## Lethe200

Winter is our rainy season. Last year messed up our travel plans but we needed all the rain that came. This year started well, but there was no rain at all after Dec 2nd until yesterday, Jan 3rd. 

December was chilly but sunny. Day temps high 50's, nite temps low 40's. We did a couple of trips to take advantage of the no-rain: Mendocino and Sonoma County. Today is actually warmer, due to the high humidity (big storms are tropical so they bring warm moist air in). 61 degrees, cloudy, no real wind. Expecting more rain tonite and another storm slides in next week. 

If we get a pause in the weather this month, I'm thinking of a trip to Napa Valley. Only 90 min away from us.


----------



## Iodine

I think our high was 72* today.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Up here in the High Desert at 3000 feet, we have a dry atmosphere. 

I mean DRY, DRY, DRY!
 
Lately, we've been having a daily temperature range of 30's through 60's, with an extremely low humidity.

Our atmosphere is _crackling _with static electricity!

Wherever I go in our house, I get a spark and a mild shock when I touch a wall switch, a lamp socket, or a faucet...anything that is grounded!  I even get a shock when I touch the metal frame of our sliding glass doors!

This morning, when one of our dogs came in from outside and jumped up on my bed to greet me, I got a spark and a shock when I touched her !

I feel like a human Lightning Rod! 

Books have been written about the climate up here...here's one:

Hal


----------



## DaveA

Right here along the coast, in southern Mass., we just received a foot of snow, high winds, and coastal flooding in some areas.  No damage where we are, just the normal snowfall.  it's supposed to drop into the teens tomorrow so all of the wet snow that wasn't removed will be frozen.


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> Right here along the coast, in southern Mass., we just received a foot of snow, high winds, and coastal flooding in some areas.  No damage where we are, just the normal snowfall.  it's supposed to drop into the teens tomorrow so all of the wet snow that wasn't removed will be frozen.



We also got almost a foot of it SW of Hartford. And yes it's going to be even colder over the weekend. Do you recall past winters as cold as this in N.E. Dave?


----------



## jujube

It's so cold, the local flasher was seen _describing_ himself to several women.......


----------



## Iodine

You are funny jujube.   

So do you that live in the path of this horrible storm have food put up so you don't have to go to the store?  I hope everyone is well.  We gave our grand-daughter a sleeping bag that will go way below zero in case their power ever goes out in Sweden and she is cold.  I'm trusting her parents keep something in the house for her to eat if they are stranded for a few days.  I find crackers and peanut butter work good for that.


----------



## moviequeen1

Is 1 above,wind chill is -20,winds are light.All the schools here are closed.
I took my usual early morning walk{6:30} all bundled up to get the papers. I'm used to walking in this weather,doesn't bother me. 
The forecast for next week,temps in the 30's near 40,YIPPEE !!!!!! Sue


----------



## DaveA

RadishRose said:


> We also got almost a foot of it SW of Hartford. And yes it's going to be even colder over the weekend. Do you recall past winters as cold as this in N.E. Dave?



I don't remember it this cold at such an early date.  We weren't too far from you this past week-end as we spend 4 days at our son's home in Colchester.  29 of our immediate family from Mass., R.I., and Conn. gathered there on Saturday for our belated Christmas celebration. A treat for my wife and I was having 6 of our 7 great grandkids present.  Our son and 2 of his married children have homes there and another son lives in Vernon.  My son's wife was originally from Southington.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Brrrrrrrr!  It's supposed to be 11 today but with wind chills causing it to feel like 5 below zero. It's supposed to get even colder, especially tonight. Windy until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Breaking all kinds of records here in upstate NY,Binghamton /Utica area.
I have no idea what the actual numbers are,frigid works...I went out an hour or so ago to start my car and it's awful...
Just hoping the power doesn't go out,it's supposed to get worse this weekend


----------



## C'est Moi

HiDesertHal said:


> Up here in the High Desert at 3000 feet, we have a dry atmosphere.
> 
> I mean DRY, DRY, DRY!
> 
> Lately, we've been having a daily temperature range of 30's through 60's, with an extremely low humidity.
> 
> Our atmosphere is _crackling _with static electricity!
> 
> Wherever I go in our house, I get a spark and a mild shock when I touch a wall switch, a lamp socket, or a faucet...anything that is grounded!  I even get a shock when I touch the metal frame of our sliding glass doors!
> 
> This morning, when one of our dogs came in from outside and jumped up on my bed to greet me, I got a spark and a shock when I touched her !
> 
> I feel like a human Lightning Rod!
> 
> Books have been written about the climate up here...here's one:
> 
> Hal



OMG, I HATE static electricity.   It's pretty rare here unless we have been running the furnace a lot.   Of course with the cold snap for the past couple of weeks, we have been running the furnace a lot!!   I have shocked myself a hundred times a day and it's annoying as heck.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Giantsfan1954

Nice!!! Wanna swap


----------



## Big Horn

We haven't been close to the predicted highs for several days.  Predicted highs have been in the low forties, but we've been stuck in the twenties.  It was supposed to be 50 today, but we're still at 38.  Our coldest month is December so I am happy that's over.  It's interesting that back east the coldest time is mid to late January, but here it's December.


----------



## Irene

52 low tonight and 75 high tomorrow (F) here in wonderful Phoenix AZ.    I feel for you poor folks in the east with all that snow and subfreezing temperatures!  (Just don't move to AZ please)


----------



## Shalimar

Chilly for here, minus two Celsius overnight, then highs of seven tomorrow. Will warm up over the next few days. This is the rainy season. The price we pay for twelve months of green. Don’t worry, Irene. I am certain Arizona is gorgeous, but I am addicted to living in a temperate Maritime climate. Life on an island is wonderful. Ocean, lakes, rivers everywhere.


----------



## Big Horn

Big Horn said:


> We haven't been close to the predicted highs for several days.  Predicted highs have been in the low forties, but we've been stuck in the twenties.  It was supposed to be 50 today, but we're still at 38.  Our coldest month is December so I am happy that's over.  It's interesting that back east the coldest time is mid to late January, but here it's December.


We made it to 48; it's 30 now, but the predicted high for tomorrow is 46 and Sunday 42.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday's high was 4 above,today much of the same,by tomorrow afternoon the high will be in the 20's windchills will be gone,YIPPEE!!!! Sue


----------



## Sunny

Buffalo is actually warmer than down here in the D.C. area! :winter1:


----------



## Buckeye

Irene said:


> 52 low tonight and 75 high tomorrow (F) here in wonderful Phoenix AZ.    I feel for you poor folks in the east with all that snow and subfreezing temperatures!  (Just don't move to AZ please)



It is brutal here in the West Valley.  I can't wait for it to warm up.


----------



## chic

Below zero wind chills again. Next week we're supposed to warm up to the 40's. I hope. :sentimental:


----------



## EllieR

It is 51 degrees today but 31 degrees tonight.  Tomorrow it warms up to 57 with 46 at night.  Then it goes into the low 70's and high 50's at night the rest of the week.  It will be so nice to not freeze until the next one arrives.  Hopefully not.


----------



## C'est Moi

Gorgeous day in Houston today.   Around 60 degrees and sunny.   Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Ken N Tx

C'est Moi said:


> Gorgeous day in Houston today.   Around 60 degrees and sunny.   Ahhhhhh.


60 up here also..


----------



## C'est Moi

Ken N Tx said:


> 60 up here also..


   It's forecast to be 70 tomorrow, so back to our "normal" winter!!


----------



## Falcon

It's so cold, the local flasher was seen describing himself to several women....... :lol1:

Jujube, I LUV your sense of humor.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

It's either less cold here in NYS or I'm getting used to it


----------



## Ruthanne

It was 10 degrees here today.  We'll be coming out of the deep freeze this week, thank God!!


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> I don't remember it this cold at such an early date.  We weren't too far from you this past week-end as we spend 4 days at our son's home in Colchester.  29 of our immediate family from Mass., R.I., and Conn. gathered there on Saturday for our belated Christmas celebration. A treat for my wife and I was having 6 of our 7 great grandkids present.  Our son and 2 of his married children have homes there and another son lives in Vernon.  My son's wife was originally from Southington.



What a wonderful gathering. You might write a book about all your family experiences. I bet there's some great stories and I just love family sagas! 

I used to live in Southington. It's a lovely town. Oh, BTW it's 2 degrees.


----------



## Warrigal

Penrith, on the western fringe of Sydney, recorded a maximum temperature of 47.1oC (116.8oF).
Apparently the temperature at the tennis in Sydney reached 50oC which is way too hot for all that exertion.
It was worse for the cricket and the English team had to endure a maximum of 57.6oC (135.7oF)


http://www.news.com.au/sport/tennis...l/news-story/e2643cd4c67a46fc5cb92288907dbe8e


----------



## IKE

We're at 50º this morning with a pretty darn good chance of rain today.


----------



## Don M.

We're finally above freezing this morning...34 degrees...for the first time since Dec. 23rd.  Hopefully, this bitter 2 weeks will be it for this Winter, and we will return to our more normal, short duration, swings in the temperatures.


----------



## moviequeen1

On my early morning walk at 6:30 to buy the paper,winds were light,2 above.
As I walked to/from church,temp was around 10
On my afternoon walk,it felt wonderful,p. sunny 16
This upcoming week,Jan thaw,tomorrow in the 30's near 50 by Thurs,YIPPEE!!!! Sue


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Feels warmer out here too,at least above 0 with no windchill.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was a whopping 21 degrees F today!  Got my bathing suit out...didn't put it on though..lol


----------



## Warrigal

Meanwhile, in Canada...


----------



## Warrigal

And in Australia yesterday...


----------



## Don M.

After one of the longest dry spells in years, we finally got well over an inch of rain today.  Luckily, the temps were warm enough so that it was all rain....had we still been in our hard freeze of the last couple of weeks, we would have had a 12 inch snowfall.  This has been a strange Winter, so far...and we still have 2 or 3 months to go.


----------



## AliceNWonderland

The weather here has been quite nice today since it was in the single digits for many days.  Now it is just at the freezing mark.


----------



## Falcon

IT REALLY  RAINED  today for about30 minutes !!  YAY !   I mean a DELUGE !~   It POURED.

We really needed it.   Supposed to rain tomorrow too.   Another YAY.


----------



## Warrigal

This is unbelievable to my mind.
How can a place that supports alligators also have ponds that freeze over in Winter?



> Alligators have been filmed in North Carolina trying to stay alive in a frozen pond by sticking their snouts through a sheet of ice.
> Footage taken by an NBC affiliate station showed a handful of the reptiles at the Shallotte River Swamp Park in Ocean Isle Beach breathing through gaps they created using their snouts in a pond that has been frozen by the brutal cold spell ravaging the United States.



See footage and rest of the article here: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-...s-through-ice-to-survive-big-us-chill/9316502


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## moviequeen1

The past 2 days it has felt like spring around here in WNY,most of the snow has melted,high today was 60.It was nice not having to wear boots for a day.
Alas,tomorrow its going to turn nasty,rain change to sleeting rain/ice then snow.The temps will plummet rapidly,highs for the weekend in the teens. You'd think with all the weather technology the local stations have,continue to promote how accurate 'dopplar radar'  is,they still can't figure out how much snow we'll get. Its ANNOYING!!! Sue


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday was great....temps reached 60 degrees.  This morning, it was still 52 when I woke up.  THEN...about 1PM, the wind kicked up out of the North, and the temp has dropped a bunch in the past couple of hours.  It looks like we're in for another Arctic blast, with sleet coming down right now.  We may not get above freezing until this time next week.  I just looked again...we're at 20 degrees...a 40 degree drop from this time yesterday.  If this continues, we may just shut the place up and take a trip to Las Vegas.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

It really is!
And it always seems like Binghamton, Utica and Syracuse all give different forecasts (I know they're covering different areas) but none of them are right,l.o.l.


----------



## IKE

We're pretty darn chilly here this morning......13º actual with a -3º windchill.

It's so cold............


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it was unseasonable warm day,early high was 60.In the afternoon,temps start to plummet as a wintry cold front came thru WNY,by 6pm it was in 20's
When I took my early walk{6:30}was all bundled up again,temp was 12,we have 5 inches of snow,wasn't bad,tomorrow same temps. My hope for rest of day,residents have shoveled their sidewalks. My knees get a workout when they aren't Sue


----------



## Raven

In my corner of eastern Canada it is mild but with heavy rain and very strong winds.
After the weekend temps are forecast to drop again.
I'm hoping the power stays on because it is dangerous for power workers trying to get power restored with strong winds.


----------



## IKE

It's pretty nippy here this morning.......9º actual with a -11º windchill.


----------



## Ken N Tx

18 down here with flurries!! South of Dallas getting sleet and snow!!


----------



## rkunsaw

Cold here but snow is gone and roads are clear. !3F right now. High expected to be in the 20s.


----------



## Don M.

We had about 3" if snow yesterday, and this morning, the temperature was 5 below zero.  This cold burst should be short lived, and by Friday, we should be in the 50's.  This past month has seen some bitterly cold temperatures, but no major snowfalls.  Compared to Southern California, and the Northeast, we have been lucky.  This current Arctic blast is due to hit the NE with another round of nasty weather as it moves across the country.


----------



## IKE

It's 5º colder this morning than it was yesterday morning but the wind has calmed so the windchill is not near as bad.  

4º actual........-3º windchill.


----------



## Ken N Tx

10F this morning!! Coldest Jan 17 in 22 years!! 70's coming Sat and Sun..


----------



## rkunsaw

2F at 5am.  It will get colder by dawn. I'm staying by the fire today.


----------



## NancyNGA

What a surprise! Woke up to an inch or so of snow, and temp is currently 22F.


----------



## Ken N Tx

NancyNGA said:


> What a surprise! Woke up to an inch or two of snow, and temp is currently 22F.
> 
> View attachment 47381



You are warmer than Texas!!!  7° this morning!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

37 F this morn
gonna top out at 50

this....is...nuts

last year this time we had 4' snow
temps dipping to 40 below

no complaints


----------



## Sunny

Freezing cold, and a few inches of snow.


----------



## IKE

Thankfully it looks like the bone chilling cold is gone for awhile......we're currently 49º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

53° right now, going to the 70's today and tomorrow..WINDY!!!!!


----------



## Warrigal

Australia is sweltering and athletes at the tennis in Melbourne and cycling road races in South Australia are really suffering.
Today we drove south of Sydney for a BBQ with friends and has ashes floating down on our table.
An out of control bushfire started up in the Royal National Park, trapping about 1000 people  in the park which is a popular holiday/recreation area. Some had to be rescued from the beaches by boats. Fortunately we were well away from the fires but we could see the smoke and three helicopters dumping water.


----------



## Don M.

48 this morning...headed for upper 50's, and maybe 60 tomorrow.  The best indicator is that there are gobs of robins and cardinals picking around in the yard....the birds seem to know when the worst is over...hope they are right.


----------



## Kadee

44 c here in country south Australia ... Very hot ..:sunshine::sunshine:


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been sunny/windy here the past 2 days,temps in the mid 30's,snow is melting,I can see the grass. Mon's forecast near 50,I'll believe it when I feel it Sue


----------



## Falcon

Don,  I'd love to see those  Robins  &  Cardinals.  Never see them in my neck of the woods.

Used to however when  I lived in Detroit.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Don M.

Falcon said:


> Don,  I'd love to see those  Robins  &  Cardinals.  Never see them in my neck of the woods.  Used to however when  I lived in Detroit.



We have lots of birds...dozens of species.  When they start arriving, and combing through the yard, that is the Best "long range" weather forecast...they seem to know more about the coming weather than any of the weather forecasters.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Freezing temperatures....


----------



## CindyLouWho

59° here in Florida. Going up to 79° today and 81° Mon. Yay! I need some sunshine to warm me up after the unusually cooler weather we've been having.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Big Horn

Vega_Lyra said:


> Freezing temperatures....


Migratory birds' movements are triggered by day length just as breeding times are.


----------



## SeaBreeze

30 degrees here, light snow falling and several inches on the ground from last night.


----------



## Don M.

67 degrees here...with lots of wind.  We may even have thunderstorms tonight when the next front passes through.  Last week, we were hovering around the single digits....the roller coaster weather continues....


----------



## hollydolly

Heavy snow here today.....





 it's 8pm now and it's warming up, and starting to melt into mucky slush....


----------



## IKE

It's clear, calm and 30º here now and it looks like we've got a pretty good week ahead temp wise except that there's no rain in the forecast.......we're dry as a bone and could really use some rain.


----------



## Ruthanne

IKE said:


> It's clear, calm and 30º here now and it looks like we've got a pretty good week ahead temp wise except that there's no rain in the forecast.......we're dry as a bone and could really use some rain.
> 
> 
> View attachment 47773


Wow, your forecast looks a lot better than mine!  How nice for you!

We have been having a few nice days and will have today nice and tomorrow then back to brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## ossian

It is another bloody miserable day. Not as windy as yesterday but still breezy and constant drizzle. Pretty horrible, in fact.


----------



## mjmay

Started off a little chilly but should warm up nicely. Mid 60's with clear skies and no wind, I hope.


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday was real nice, and today should be good...then, here comes another cold spell.  The long range forecasts all look like February is going to be cold and blustery all month....we may even finally get some measurable snow over this coming weekend.  About this time of year, I start wishing for April/May to hurry up and get here.


----------



## IKE

We're at 20º right now with a light northerly wind......they're predicting freezing rain today but hopefully not.


----------



## SifuPhil

18F right now, everything outside is covered in a sheet of ice. Went to the store early this morning, had to walk down the middle of the street because the sidewalks were too much, even for my monster tactical boots. 

Snow on the way today, tonight and tomorrow.

*sigh*


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> 18F right now, everything outside is covered in a sheet of ice. Went to the store early this morning, had to walk down the middle of the street because the sidewalks were too much, even for my monster tactical boots.
> 
> Snow on the way today, tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> *sigh*


Early here, sunrise a ways off. Current temp, 3 Celsius, expected high of 10.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Early here, sunrise a ways off. Current temp, 3 Celsius, expected high of 10.



That's 37F to 50F for those of us with _normal_ temperature measurements. layful:


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> That's 37F to 50F for those of us with _normal_ temperature measurements. layful:


Odd, normal is not normally a measure I associate with you. Snicker.


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Odd, normal is not normally a measure I associate with you. Snicker.



HEY, now! 

Actually, being normal is boring. I prefer being abby-normal.


----------



## Shalimar

SifuPhil said:


> HEY, now!
> 
> Actually, being normal is boring. I prefer being abby-normal.


Cher ami, you wear it well. Loll.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Cloudy 23º F


----------



## Don M.

Ice and freezing rain yesterday...the roads were a mess, and wrecks all over the State.  Today is clear and cold, but another round of freezing rain due in tonight....real good time to stay home.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been another partly sunny day here in Buffalo,temps in 20's. We have about 3 inches of snow,more coming tomorrow between 3-6 inch,another system for Fri and Sun. I'm counting the days when I no longer have to wear my boots and winter parka Sue


----------



## IKE

It's a little breezy this morning but we're 65º now......we really need rain badly and it looks like we've only got a slim chance of seeing any.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> It's a little breezy this morning but we're 65º now......we really need rain badly and it looks like we've only got a slim chance of seeing any.
> 
> View attachment 48617


...What is this rain you speak of??


----------



## terry123

Supposed to be 81 here today. I am going to try and not turn on the AC and just use ceiling fans in each room.


----------



## moviequeen1

The snow is beginning to melt here in Buffalo and other areas in WNY,high yesterday was near 40.
When I went on my early walk at 7am,it was already 45,I'm not wearing boots today,my feet are happy!!!. The forecast for today is lite rain temps near 50,love it Sue


----------



## TarheelGal

It is supposed to be 73 and sunny here today.  Looks a bit cloudy right now, though.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho

Beautiful sunny 76 degrees here on Florida's West Coast....on it's way up to 81 degrees today:sunshine:


----------



## KingsX

.

Temps projected to be around 80 today in Dallas, close to a record high.
But then another cold front will move through and it drops down into the 
40s/50s before climbing back up to highs in the 60s/70s next week.


----------



## Smiling Jane

It's 45° now, expected to get into the mid-50s. We're getting a nice light rain, which is great because we're tinder dry and didn't get our big mountain snows this year.


----------



## C'est Moi

terry123 said:


> Supposed to be 81 here today. I am going to try and not turn on the AC and just use ceiling fans in each room.



Can you believe it, Terry??   Wasn't the high in the 40's two days ago?   And I'm trying not to turn on the a/c, but if the humidity climbs then on it goes.


----------



## KingsX

C'est Moi said:


> Can you believe it, Terry??   Wasn't the high in the 40's two days ago?   And I'm trying not to turn on the a/c, but if the humidity climbs then on it goes.




It was in the high 60s here in Dallas yesterday... and I was cold. 
My house will retain the overnight cooler temperature for a long time.
Today, even though it gets to 80,  it will still be cool inside my house.

.


----------



## Olivia

Way too wet.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

They promised me Sun; but it is RAIN!:notfair:


----------



## Don M.

It's 77 here right now...been outdoors doing chores for a few hours.  Tonight, a cold front comes through, and we may be lucky to see 35 degrees.  What a roller coaster!


----------



## Ruthanne

We had a beautiful day here indicating Spring is on its way!  Yay!   It was 60 degrees here!  Me and my dog enjoyed the walk for a change..


----------



## Leonie

Bloody hot, hot enough to fry eggs on the footpath.  We are in the throws of a looong heatwave. Ambulance and hospital services are on alert expecting (and getting) call outs for heat-related illnesses.  I think they said on the news last night that there have been something like 184 calls for assistance - so far.


----------



## Gary O'

-7°F forecasted by Monday

so

basking in 36° while it lasts


----------



## DaveA

Too warm, here on the southcoast of New England,  for this time of the year.  It was 51 this morning and that's a bit warm for February.


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> Too warm, here on the southcoast of New England,  for this time of the year.  It was 51 this morning and that's a bit warm for February.



Rain here in central CT, 49F, high to be 51. Don't worry Dave, March can be very tricky and it's on the way.


----------



## RadishRose

Quick moving storm headed for the Northeast and NYC tonight. 3-4 " predicted


----------



## sortbreadlover

we  have had very little snow this year.  i have not really needed a coat all winter.


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny and mild here today. Unusual amounts of sunny weather recently. This is monsoon season.


----------



## Ruthanne

All day rain and high of 59 F.  Tomorrow will be in the 70s!!  Yee Haw!:sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar

Another cold and sunny day. Two degrees Celsius, lows of minus five. Bits of snow yesterday on balcony in my railing planters, sprinkling on the floor also. Unaccustomed to such fine weather during monsoon season.


----------



## SeaBreeze

20 degrees F and light snow all day.  :winter1:


----------



## IKE

We at 64º now but the temp is supposed to drop significantly today and apparently change over to ice......we really need the moisture and there is rain all around us this morning but none where I am.


----------



## Gary O'

How's the Weather Where You Live?

at -7°F.....I don't know
can no longer feel


----------



## Shalimar

Minus three Celsius, expected high, three Celsius. Supposed to be blue skies today. Brisk.


----------



## Raven

Cloudy and damp with a temperature of 5C on the east coast of Canada.
Very strange weather for February which is usually our coldest month of the year.


----------



## Falcon

A bit chilly  here today  but  clear blue  sunny sky.   54º


----------



## Ruthanne

Falcon, we would love that temp. here in the Winter..  It is a very nice day today at 70 F.


----------



## C'est Moi

78 degrees in Houston and the clouds are rolling in.   Guess we'll be getting some rain tonight.   We have been working on cleaning up our yard from the winter freezes; lots of "casualties" out there.   The garden center will be making a killing this spring.


----------



## James

Thames Centre Ontario, lots of rain, fog, snow is melting, flooding in low areas, temp got up to 12 Celsius or for my American friends, 54 F


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Today was 60 it FAR warmer than normal. I keep looking for the crocus; but none have come up yet.


----------



## KingsX

.

Please make the rain stop !


----------



## DaveA

ProsperosDaughter said:


> Today was 60 it FAR warmer than normal. I keep looking for the crocus; but none have come up yet.



It was the same up the coast a bit in southeastern Mass.  Reached the mid-60's!!


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday, we reached almost 70 degrees...it was still in the mid 50's this morning.  Then, about 10AM, the winds switched to the North, and the temperature dropped quickly.  We've had almost 2 inches of rain and freezing rain today, and the temp is down to about 25.  This entire week looks nasty...cold and wet.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's going to be about 60 today and then dip to 38 at night. ugh!  I want SPRING!!


----------



## IKE

We're 20º now with a -4º windchill. 

We received three hours of freezing rain late yesterday (more scheduled for today) and I had a big truck-sicle this morning when I went outside......the doors were froze shut but after spraying de-icer on them a couple of times, waiting and then tapping hard with my gloved hand I was finally able to open the door and get the engine running to get the windows defrosted.


----------



## James

Dull, dreary, overcast.  Raining...still. Snow almost gone. Temps dropped from 14 C to 2 C, so from about 54 to 35 since midnight. Freezing rain warnings going out.  Yech


----------



## Sunny

In the 70's. It's supposed to go up near 80 today. Weird!


----------



## chic

70 + and sunny. I love this. But, it's going to snow tomorrow.


----------



## RadishRose

DaveA said:


> It was the same up the coast a bit in southeastern Mass.  Reached the mid-60's!!



Mid '60s here too. Gonna be mid 70's tomorrow!


----------



## Pappy

I’ll just let this speak for itself....


----------



## Ruthanne

I wish we had that Pappy!  I think a winter storm is coming here...yeesh.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Today was another bizarrely warm day. I am confused I saw my shadow earlier this month and now it should be very cold:winter1:


----------



## Temperance

Today was warm, think temp reached 76 degrees.  We have had showers the last couple of days so not only had the heat but humidity too.  Got so uncomfortable this afternoon shut the house up and turned on the air conditioner.


----------



## Derby

It warmed up to a balmy 6 degrees Celsius here today (42 degrees Fahrenheit). If it doesn't cool down, I'll be forced to peel off my first three layers of winter clothing.


----------



## Shalimar

Derby said:


> It warmed up to a balmy 6 degrees Celsius here today (42 degrees Fahrenheit). If it doesn't cool down, I'll be forced to peel off my first three layers of winter clothing.


Loll.


----------



## Shalimar

Out here on the left coast, it is snowing! Icing sugar dusting of it. Cold weather for southern Vancouver Island. It dipped below freezing. Nooooooo. I don’t even own winter boots. This is supposed to be monsoon season.


----------



## Derby

I lived in Vancouver for five years and saw snow twice. Being from the east, I thought it was hilarious that schools closed whenever a snowflake formed. That said, I miss the west coast now that I've moved back to winter. As my daughter used to say, "All that rain does wonders for the complexion."


----------



## IKE

It's calm and 23º now.

We had heavy sleet fall for several hours yesterday......I've never seen that much sleet fall before, it wasn't snow or freezing rain but sleet.

Apparently things are going to get worse before they get better, I just watched the updated forecast and they're expecting freezing rain here today beginning at around 10:00 this morning.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Winter has returned. It dropped about 14 degrees since 8AM. Back to hibernating:yes:


----------



## Gary O'

cold
not too cold
highs in the high 20s F
Pffft, shirt weather

still no snow to speak of
one blanket of the white stuff early on
just a half dozen fitted sheets since

I'm getting rather rotten spoiled


----------



## Don M.

We had about .1 inch of freezing rain overnight, and everything is coated with a sheet of very slick ice....like trying to walk on grease.  It's supposed to warm up later, and hopefully melt this stuff....but more rain/freezing rain is on the way.  January and February, around here, makes me understand why so many move to places like Arizona and Florida...but then, the Summer brings oppressive heat and humidity.  I guess there is no perfect place.


----------



## debodun

Yesterday it was in the 70s Fahrenheit. Today it's snowing!


----------



## IKE

We're calm, clear and 29º here now......all of the ice and sleet have melted and beginning today it looks like that we've got nice weather headed our way for several days.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> We're calm, clear and 29º here now......all of the ice and sleet have melted and beginning today it looks like that we've got nice weather headed our way for several days.
> 
> 
> View attachment 49030



....looks like we will be getting outside!! Plenty of tree branches to get cleaned up from ice damage!!!!!!


----------



## Mike

It is 1C here this morning, I stuck my nose outside
once this morning, but I will keep it inside now for
the rest of the day as the forecast to reach a balmy
3C by 2PM.

Mike.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today we have high wind warnings for most of WNY,gusts could reach over 50mph in some areas. Its cloudy as I look out the window,with rain,temp 50


----------



## James

High winds where we live as well, gusting to about 35-40mph.  Temps hovering around 50, and partly sunny.  Snow is pretty much gone, the wind should help dry things up from the non stop rain and snow melt from earlier this week.  Spring is in the air!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAwAAAAEnCAIAAACR1bN AAAgAElEQVR4nOy9eXgkV3n2PQYSkg SvCEhQMgbQoJJXgh8IYZRSzPe8G7LKxizLyYQCIJAgDcOOw4hCUxYPsBhMTGr7RlppNFoFo1nH80ijfa91ep937tr38/z/VFSq5fqVqururo1fn6XLxh1V9dy13POues559TZAYhdzM4vtPoUtj2ooSWgjOZBDS0BZTQPatgwO1p9As8iMEzNgxpaAspoHtTQElBG86CGDYMGyD4wTM2DGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYNgwbIPjBMzYMaWgLKaB7U0BJQRvOghg2DBsg MEzNgxpaAspoHtTQElBG86CGDYMGyD4wTM2DGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYNgwbIPjBMzYMaWgLKaB7U0BJQRvOghg2DBsg MEzNgxpaAspoHtTQElBG86CGDYMGyD4wTM2DGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYN054GaLjnmgI9w9W 6d7jbNUJNkTLwrRYtEq2lYy2ariuW3EIOvd0GwTm qdb13LtGDbfhNaE4mZx ERLtGiUtmh1NsKxgtKKs5jWxFwV2kDG8risrly1X2/tF5bTQg3LA7A9gqp 2t8AlQRXyRfbTWs0QOaxVUMDW1Nc3osCs/EmBQ3QRhyiAdoyaIBMUiUm69RmXf5npwGqFnwtVmNLbAMDVKX5aZcCXD9ogMxjr4YVKaDSACx8bJQq2toh0AChAWqEhgxQW9FSGWvIV1cUPqsNUI3ivE1iD9rcAHV3d5eE4lq49fRUVpTVU0MbLUyVp3fbaIcas7zEGpRgg9a8fToebdaw3J4YB2aFiDX1KvqyZ/hZZYCKMGw5ahfV kLVPlquIcDmLXBB0uF1Rbv3ODEDtI5RAK1/tiFPmU1a 6LCPLVOz5ZoaNTtX9BEF7Qy0Ep/VBS9RbWirTq2twHas6enMuLWPy0IZehEy9usSmyvNduhxty6ATJ6SGqdwbdZw7JCviZNz3BpyS75q6ZeVZ840QBB9aJaUVuW/wAN0CYGqFRLNEDrFOSproVhke3e40QDZDgasoR6DVALq8M2N0DD657HWfi0/AmmwrCXfVAR44UP7K4226HG3KoBKrf5ra477dawRJ iiy9YISgy5s7N9CqP1Y0KAA0QGBTVEjXRABlQrQmpqOwM0uVogIz0K1OluKBDRfl VneBGTywlOlQvwEqf9q2LTbb3ACt58J7hotDsVhXo8JsaJA27k2rorYdaswtGqDKr4tb xZgu4ZFsWRkdHqGSzSqrZdBe9349DFTtDwUaxog46KKBsiAeg1Qla7G1px0CS2X0TjvaBBSBh3bz24DVC38KkYMbGaAijawOzbb3QBV9DoUWaHiPGRJBFZ7bDf62kZaXtRhywao ji3FhV52zXcKKMl2cgiY2Ngx6votalZt42Wh ImY4CMNkMDZECdBqg0vNAAVVI9FVRrhMWz3QCtUS0VtIUxQGW7QgNUUKF03Gm5p0EDtDXQAG2VQpHtNlSuu6enope2ml5ogAqgAbKGugdBowGqm KO6iJfZDQkAA1QGaWjoNEANUixCiXWvKSZ2VIXGBogALCgC6zFtEDDUlOzoYTR57X1wi6wAmiArAENkAnK5iwZfVw2BAgNUIHKyXKVH6MBapBq02qMZt3UOQgaDRAA1JixXZnwNRwE3eoS38qiXn7dRp/X1qt8/D0Ogt6CAdosVO2m5RoCoAEyR9VZSAVNyyx2 ZjyVleHa7REw rZ7msqmu4q9R0aoCqUqlAxVrxMJMM7Ud7CowECAINrr14HlJf5ivBuBa3QsNKBr7EhTeUoPmO92mDeJwC0QSg2YoA2DVV7abmGAGiAzFI9psonERuXV4OB0S2gbWaBlRfIqlugAapJFYdTJqvBzE6DSEQDVIzRtRdXAhuDeo26GloiWwmtfdYpK5ZVJ23W1Kvoy/JXOthGy0OxEQME9YSqfbRcQwA0QJZQ0Uwbjii9pmRWTuWbLFpYM7ZDN6Jh4wvleXLsAnsW0wZFfduDGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYNgwbIPjBMzYMaWgLKaB7U0BJQRvOghg2DBsg MEzNgxpaAspoHtTQElBG86CGDYMGyD4wTM2DGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYNgwbIPjBMzYMaWgLKaB7U0BJQRvOghg2DBsg MEzNgxpaAspoHtTQElBG86CGDYMGyD4wTM2DGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYNgwbIPjBMzYMaWgLKaB7U0BJQRvOghg2DBsg MEzNgxpaAspoHtTQElBG86CGDYMGyD4wTM2DGloCymge1NASUEbzoIYNgwbIPjBMzYMaWgLKaB7U0BJQRvOghg3TMgNUfSG1zZcBaWQxr9LjVfyybJGhrV5NXVgfpjVWM95cmwZWXSk93sYvN1nzzkKaUdTbKhSrSWwtTa8xS1cAqvaN5Ze3tnNbFmVqfqtTvVIqiRLrrnaTSrIpXHmhaP8CqVdgKJbvvlnB KwwQIY YeMwRl83Q 9tboAM75h GDRA1oRizZXkrcTWVqdEnOqrFptmQ9sr0ACVaFUaRdZc7SaVZNO4wkKxsghfCRraG4obbKiJBqiILbY6VRaTX/ 71Ag00XFuawNUuoxv5d9Gu26CiNvcANUORePA3B6hWEa1xqVZCa7m1sOG2NzqGCyZbeXVblJJNo8rKhRLa8UrR0NbQ9Fw31eqAaodd1WSiUWtTtEW1SSqDMOSY9uXNW eAap58tVylBsqFG1R7X5U p3qx25muW iAWp5KFYo2kAnZZ3Y1ep0d3eXXMHaJfb0lF1ZmZM3irKCvNUDblP9LcW VmdNxbK46O7pMY6XShUKgTS8rnN5TG1SSTaRKykUy0vwFaOhnaEIhrt49hmgGh1TVRMf9UVaSWNeeUO20cCLzQ2QQXZj/fKqJj7qi7VqNqe5jz0tMUA2hWLt1KSl2Nbq7NnTU3QNa5e7/unax7U6Xyq/M4ir4fVjNHvAQAn2tTo9e/YUNzvrj2x7Sq62Rg915Xf1pza3f NtaygWY5uEV2IoGu/ZelptgKrpVB48w8ZhWt4hU0 wrR 5tNGp666Yw74usHKPUyZqeZiWp73riLbCkauM4d0 JrJ9QhGMbmhzhLSv1Rleb2g2Clv3HmexhmUp2FK56xrXM9zT/P7rSmxsdYaLNVpPXQwXX62zWGao1re69QF/V0DjbWsormPveLQrLhQ3DvKsGwStX2jlZRfLatTK1ilURatffkO21cCLTQxQZQqhOHqNrrS pENlq1/ TdNKvf0GyL5QNDyX7ZNIK6Gif7VnuDj6qsRZZT/j1gz1FWuANtrrouircrUGXd5brNSaP/S0iCszFIt fkUNgrYlFA081rPNAFUfl1rkMUtFqaPt3thr5Qzuwr6ap7jdBqj6EOnSzj9n5Q5rXHzRXiu2av6oP/sNkH2hWP67beXFyyi6lEJ1VlSvlV6pocSlMVyfBleuASq0NUVpjNKrNS7tJTG8xabbhpYbrthQLD500 PxigrF0jTclW6AavcAVpGxoVanSsG IgyQ8bk2wQDVcj 2tD/2jwGyPRTrGWduFjtbnbJRqMXZx K6c/0r436HZ7sBKjQ7RUN5i78uDynDfofNHY3d7geu2FDUsSkgr6RQrF7fNiUm29QA1dey19/vUL1gV xrO7U6m5xrfS173V1gtd2PPaXdfgNkXyheqQaoxIiXVIolT Vrv0QDVKDkckoahvLegfJxFw0ZoBa4H7iyQtHGElzClRSKaIAAoLJhKbkBNUaeGkZazYFXZT/dVv0Om5Wv8ospEb36IGjDm7L5sL6tJNobpQWzwGwLxfJfNnEgqq2tTnGzUzk6rSxGywRCA1RRMxU 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 jPdQvrc6dtbemA5T557uajLUJ1DNrZx7uk1LXN/dNIEFRX24p1rM1nf2tbca7jF//c2P9npkHO65ZoOSi2r6Xbaa9Uux9KSraYi14pawpfHW74lxNF8B1KGhXgSsunBrI69wd1oQzOYNUHd3d WJr9U4ll0QFnWAmgaoPmrIaHrf9tBUA1QftRons/u2i01k1GukomgY7imuPbeZAWrSTalpgLBWrJfmG6AK11mvDd02bK7hcM813T09bVnFt7blMW AenoqiqFzT7fFamNRB0ADBGiALKKmjIahoDfr qWhAQLYxABhrVgvTTdARiptl3JaJ5tpuFai27OO3/YGaLg8wpx7urv3DJddVmkScuOLospU309R5n1jq8IhKtSqKl9xBn8j1svr7qKSoH81vHGe5b8y Kr 0wE7u8CKxO7ZU/SjagoXa1W5/ Gea7r37OkpufAq/SPF8ta4nY1jZxfYxqnrl79JnBRHeOX nXu61 7FhhLVykTRzawRlGaoJWMVfZzDw5sWh40dVI2Nqr qKl/xFzVDyCiKSyQ2 nW1e7A5tQ0Q1op21YqbsFn72ti1W3TxFlFPQrdnePNTMYy1jT8rI688VVyaKTY4i3IhjePR8DfGxaOwlzrumRFWGKDK1rd7j7NE61Lhix8my4t6WRO7/puNI5Tdwyq3tKQSL95mE muKdmwNKgNv6rvdHRsMkDll1t05jUU3mTfFR0iGyIW76bcAFU5WOPYZoCKtxouMX814mSTfVfUoFXKRPnNrHIwE9SQsY70Tv0KlMdGrV9tiFFeKEuKYS15i6sLw90Z/cr4HmzOJgYIa0WbasXNKKsDjb7e rVbdPEWUVvDojPY5GRKYm1dN6OSWBTbRXrVqONLnJGBklWfTQxLcYP3zAhLDFBJWddLes3yVeW7soqqeKsq7Xs18arf582kM27m6/2qdnzZY4DKnjxLWoYaCm y73LNires8N VFqL2AbaATQbIKEzqCIa629raZaJatNc8wJaoIWMdR6hxUpvERp2/qnoy1YKo4qTruim17sHmbGaAsFa0p1asg5JEwiYj uu7QIsu3iLq79Gu7QhKHUzZtlUir3DpNexPhQh1tTx1p rrvWdGWGOAio463KMfz/CyigPRuKiXN90GgtdjaKu6/k2k2/pXW/DXthigihteNW63ZICqNk ldUq5AapysMaxxwBVnmudwVB/mS35oqxMVHSBGR/MBOYN0GYnVTs2Sn9V9ZCVXxjLaBBbZfaq9hUZ3IPN2dQAYa1oS624BYqVrjObUOsCzV 8RWylR7tWaSj7riKHWaUhKcha7UKNy/GmEpVm3st 3cA9M8IaA7Rx2PWSbuA7NzSq8axTR1Hf Kt2dBVVwaX5NmuLer2ncwUZoA1l1 85GqAtG6AaZaKlBqiqU6u SbkCm8dG6a/qcdjVHuCrnXNdBqjGPdicTQ0Q1oq21IoNoCu/0f5abIDqv3iL2OR5pp4iVNi4AQNUmiGvst9SFer1iCW5u5LcVHsZoPXjFkp6hVzFJ2G2qK/9WW906TFgJtw3UbXO07lCDFDFlmiAGjBAtcpESw1Q1UNsfF79pOqNjdKvtpABMqZKBqhK9VN191YbIKwV7agVG6KeYDZhgLZ4L8xSXcNqyVnjUtWgASqYrDozS1AiX30i6U7IdFBWYJUB0g/U3V0SIFWKV7H/bqyo639XzjStdaKGNbRzT7cVqtZ3Ou0xBsi0Aarl/q8QA2R4wy01QDXLRGsNkPGdqq k1Bsbpb qGhrGRtRgywpZ6rkpNe/B5tRhgLBWtKFWrE2V2NqQrrFrt jiLaKqhsahP9xTJc4bMkDreytWroyKm1Bny1N5dqbumRGWGaA1G1g4VrlcFYnfyhPeQlFfN51VdCsTqLw2LJHeEltZ 3TWaN0ssDo8yRYzQIWrX3f/lbX6djZABjFTlyfZWgaoWplosQEysALFRmZTK1NHbJRfSmmVXGYTSndYo4qtqJM3 VWte7A59RggrBWbXytuRmnsAkDZmTd07RZdvEVU0bCqJanmgBowQBVtSPXcUuljgGGZqHE2lcVqy/fMCOsMUK3zLZTvtTMtOv8Gi3p1F2twRAP3uf5xWSqu4bzaZqcDYJUBqqBnGAxjdU3s4Xo9yVqJNX5gMBC/REODzEk7G6AKuvc4K27zxoYlb3WpGQzryldcaPmvapWJlhug8tMz6FWtelJ1xYbBpZQcr0p5rX3pRUeumg2qcZHdNSeyVFKXAcJasem1Yj2UlfmyaGjg2i26eIsw1nAzP2KcF9uSASo3l7WSqMWxVy0bZHieVeugrd4zI7brYqjWNKeWUdfptK63u32EMkuLlv2rtC/bG1w90TxtqCHWiu2DnffiStXQBrapAWqzBqm 07Fv2b9qj5zbH5uKetkTkkV5l/YBa0zztJ GWCu2D7beiytUQzvYfgbIzr7VOtjC6dgVpqX53nYRyhpsK o1eoCuALDGNE9baYi1Yvtg/7248jS0je1ngLYvGKbmQQ0tAWU0D2poCSijeVDDhkEDZB8YpuZBDS0BZTQPamgJKKN5UMOGQQNkHxim5kENLQFlNA9qaAkoo3lQw4ZBA2QfGKbmQQ0tAWU0D2poCSijeVDDhkEDZB8YpuZBDS0BZTQPamgJKKN5UMOGQQNkHxim5kENLcFmGdtsfrY1YChaAspontZouPVXrFheD5h/PwkaIPvAom4e1NAS0ACZB0PRElBG86ABahg0QPaBRd08qKEloAEyD4aiJaCM5kED1DBogOwDi7p5UENLaJaMVRb00iu 4Y0va66KtvGZ8UJEZRVplTWGnHu6r nZU21pNgvAULQElNE8jWhYbVk4femkopfplpSd4iW49tQyQIYr FVdbLFi5eUai0hu/Kp7zx6jdRi3VOLRANkHFnXzoIaW0BQZq68CulY1GS4aXW2daAOTU/Ibg9XiK/9oZt4JQ9ESUEbzbFlDg0V5i9ewLvtrfUOD7YyNRulKQhs1Qdmipcaru9c0QFWXga 1BHEt0ADZBxZ186CGltAUGavXOkYPcUb1VskH5euOd3dXroJefsii3TV9FTwMRUtAGc2zVQ3Lu6LKF3ovX9/duLBVXe6 6vrbG8etqCuKPqhugMrLdJEja7QzDA2QfWBRNw9qaAnNkXHtobCyHiqvcDdqq8p6q9QBFapePStf bnBrw0ySM0AQ9ESUEbzNKyhQfdxVftRUaCqPWLUfhDq3uM0/GlpnWBsgCqcVZltaiDliwbIPrComwc1tISmyWjcD1/bAJVWhAb13XDP v9173Hqg3s2KutK0ABtJ1BG8zTWBbZRSMszQIb2o9LXVMn0VE0AlRqgssJZhwGqtE2l 2lkEBAaIPvAom4e1NASmi9jyRCcrWaASn/m3NNdVGsOF 2rVt4bDdD2AGU0z1Y1rNFz3NIMkGGep84MUPlx6kwGoQGyDyzq5kENLcEWGUuHKhsboBpjgNZ/19PTXZTl7u4uHxtdUSMaH9NyMBQtAWU0zxY1NBwCtKkBqnsMUPXRd/WPASqfK7bpGKByqqehSkEDZB9Y1M2DGlqCDYOgiyur6gao 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 8AwNQ9qaAkoo3lQQ0tAGc2DGjYMGiD7wDA1D2poCSijeVBDS2hzGZXEmDD7PSIzrT6RWrS5hu3M9jRAhACARnkkzwH939sCDFPzoIaWgDKap 00xFrRaoiUZ079HRzbJXkPAUDbqtp2GhKtbbUqY5saIA00hRv5FDnUBdETAKQgN2lj3dsuTKtACNEqIIS0g7aooSW0kYxEI5rS6pNohDbSUAdrRauRI2fEAYcw4KBPPExkutWnU5V21rDN2YYGiKgAICfGcwM3weEu dyHZFkG2FrT0pKmqM3DtB5N9FbcnvMxBDW0hDaXcVvQXhpirWg1hBB /FFpsJPu6 L6HUpyotVnVJX20pBoSnZVE/OtPo 62K4GSJz7vjjQwfc7qP4bA0uXAEDVcKx 4xQqPlmWE4mEx tbXnYuLjmXlpzLzhWv159MpWVFKdvYflBDS2gfGdWsU1zdR1S51SeyZdpHQwCsFa1Hkzn6yP1sv4Pev0sd6uRnvtvqM6pKm2io12la3qOcfVBc/rn UYvPaTO2oQECYBgme/LjcKQr37tLHOzMT3wHAIhWXofq96OypdE0jed5QRA0TbPnhHXaJEyrwXG807V68dLY6TMjJ0 dvTw NTk1Ozk1e3l86uTpc2fPXRgdG3d7vKIotfAkUUNLaB8ZubMfEwcccug4ALT/fONi2kdDHawVrUVNz9J9nVTvTqrXwfU72GfeRVSx1SdlTBtpSIgw9304vos5cr/KhPVPWn1OtdhmBohoGgAkAwuR3jvkg53ZfbvgSFf xIdZlgWibVp0aZp2uVxTU1OTk5MTExPj4 MLCwvpdNqWc2 nMC2FEOLzBy5cHL00enlufnF YWlp2bnicrs9XrfH63K5l5acC4vLcwuLl8Yuj12eiEZj1arRZoMaWkKbyKhmFqj 6 HILm7kn2C7jQRqEw0Ba8XmICz/nN3fQfWu/9fXqWaWW31SxrSPhppM0Ufup/d3aYc6JXd/q09nc7aZAdKfEanVYT0iM093igccsX23RD1TAKDIUnFzIklSNpvN59c6I4PB4MTEhNvtDgaD4XA4GAy63e75 fmRkZG5uTmWZaHJrVH7hGkxgiAsO1empmcXFpdcK26/PxAOR2LxeCKZTKVSqVQ6kUxG4/FwOBoIBF2r7qVl5/TM3OqqR5ZlsL39Rg0toeUyEr3LZv4HdG8HP9DJDN0hp2YKn28LWq7hBlgrNgH 0ueEfgfV20H1OqjeDnZ/h T6NUA7pjTaR0M5Mcnt76D6uuTBTnbkU0Rtcap7U7adAdIAIH7pu3Bid2pvV2ZvR3qvI79vZ2buSQCQRU6SJEVRCCGJROLChQsXL148f/58MBhMJBKrq6uJRCKbzf4lEUQAACAASURBVOZyuVwul8lkkslkJBJZXV2dn58fGxvTS3vzaJ8wLSCK4tLyyopr1eVaDQTD0Vg8lclksjmKpimGoWmWZliaoSmGzuVymUwunkiEQuHVVY9r1eNyuSVJAnvbb9TQElouIyEaEI098xFpsJPq26UOdYrOXwGsFfCKjVuWKqtByzXcAGvFSogKRAHYeswQAkQDVWSOvpUfcBQyQMKAgz3/WUIIELWRUCQqENUwvM3TPqEoLPxEONBJ93XSfR3MgZtUNtLqM9qEVhkg0sCrAgghAETgmdDwp2B4d ppR qpjvhTXXCoK3Tiy4qqAmyE18LCwszMjNfrDQaDTqczGAyyLMswDM/zkiRJkiQIgiAINE2nUqlAILC0tDQ6Oqo/kTeJ9glTAAAgsiK7Vj0er9/r80disWQynaPyDMuyHKuPBhAEgedFQRAFQeA4nmN5iqYz6Uw8ngiEwr5AYNXtVmTlWWyAtqWG0HIZ9cGSTIg 1C0e6KT27yaHu/hLjxBVqLJ5e1kfnSZoiLViE9iC59jQnzAhevBmrl/v/HJQvR3CgU7myAMboUi0ut1V06O3fWpF9mwPP9CpiyYfcMiBY60 o03YbhkgAI5KBfY9IB5wxJ/siP3qTaFfOPiBTtfetycSiWAoPDc74/F4PB7P6Oiox NJpVIURdE0zTAMx3GiKKqqWvyOFlmWOY5Lp9M n296etrn8zXvzNsnTPXprvFkMhSOBIKhWDyRzmQZhmG5tUZblCRJlmVJkmRZkhVZkkVREkWR53mW5XL5fCqdjkRjoUg0GAo/Ow3Q9tUQWi6jpgKAHDpB9V/H9HVQfV3s/g566G6NCQJAWYNRUKbdbFD7hCJgrVgKkRlx6QnR Stt6xkIIjNqdlmY z69fze9bye1r4Pat5Pa18H07qT7d4tLP1PTC0Ta2juBiCrKgWH24iPCzLebMdatTUJRkyhq6E5e7zfsc4gDDn7i660 qU2w1QCtpbKFFD/2Ze7iI3LkXFGlVlG7EVL8IdGUkHdpeXRg5ciXs087kr9 U xXbwr/7E3 J3YGf/rXK089ePnc0bHxqcuXx6ampubn55eWlkKhEE3TkrTW6kiSVHgZXQFN01RVZVk2mUy63e6JiYnm1bNtEqb6BQqC4PEFw5GongBnGJbjeFEU9QdBWZYlWVZkWVEUWVHW/iHL62IKG2mMYCgeTyQSyWg0RjNNf2E8amgJFstYWlQ33RpUCQgRFn4kDDj0ARb6oAEldl5/LyIpfWlkjSJZ EoUxWQyGQ6Ho9EoTdOVG1iOVRpirWjl7taSi2Fm8Fa v4M5fC8/9U2VDRd/W7TxRnKI8CnJc4Af/QJz AHmwK1Ubxe1byfV28Hsd1D7Hcx B9W7k rtoPu6mIFbmEP3cxcekTz9Ghcv3p3Bv4mmBIeZE 9lBq6Fo13M0QdJEybZNalWJHUlz0hBRjU9T 3fzfR15Hs7qN4Ort9BH3tn0Yb15MyIzUOs7DVAmgYAGhthht qDXVSfV3sqQ8p0QvrbwHZkLIwIZaooppdEuZ wB9/Lz9wnTTYxfd3Zno7Er1d0b1dvic7Pb/425kn33vuzMnZhaWA359IJDKZDMMw sONqqqqquoNkv6UUwYAEEIkScrn86FQaHx8nOd5aE692SaNt04qlU6lM/FEMpPNMSzL84IoSnIJiqoqiqIqiv4PRVEUVVUVRRElSRBEiqYzmWwkEo1EotlsTlaUWDwhNTNbDqihRTRFRqLVrDEJ0ZTi2o279HlyqJPq66L7HPn9u D47tzsT4o2V1VFUhWlkJYo3lfxJ6IkebzeycnJ2dnZubm5qampsbGxiYmJaDS6LUbvYq1o9S4JAGFOfVg84OD6O/j DmrwNnHpcU1ct8VEK7wikmiKmlkQxr/ODN7K7OsQBjvlo9eKJ27kTt/Cn7 TG72bv3wfP/kW7vJ9/Ojd3IW7uDO3iidvVI7uFgY76b076YE3C2NfVpITGzPkiVYYyK9kl7mRT7H9nXx/B9O3k vvFGa/C2D9MGpLNSQanyJipvBn1T5EohZfCNFk0fUk1eege9f/6 ug9l r5JxAipNepOrbLgrhrXBKemE9H9xcbO8CI4QQwk98nRzuzPd1CgMOurdDvPxFJb1 CzVFV5wonBw5w537FLW3Ux508Id2scdvZM/eTl 8N3f5bcmxd0Quvdt/7m2Lx//u5Mkj49OLgYCfoqiyBxp9l3qro/9ZXJPqW2qapigKy7LRaHR2dlYv6kUnS6wq9u3TeCuKEgiGIrF4KpWhKKaQt1AURZYlWZYVRVVVTVUVVdXUCmRFEUWJ4wWKopOpdCKRpima44VEMl32hhvLa0zU0BKsklFlY Lc9yTfkMZG1z6qzPATUvwhETNqbkX2H2UOPyANOKheR37vTmqfQz7gyB55d2rpiJRxUblUYXtFEnRVC0U4nU4vLy8vLDpz6biQdi4uLgZDoWg0mkgkEolEJBLx XxOp/P8 fOzs7OK0qzZ9VaGItaKFkIIAEjufrp3J9XnyO/byfTtVA52csffKwVPFL8YScksCmNfovY55EEHe2g3d pm/vK9wsJ7xNV/kPyflUNflSL/Lsf S459S4l9S4r8uxR VAr8s jpEZbex0/cz5 5lTu8WxrspPbuFC5 VklNF/as8mlh4cd0/7XCQIeeOmL2O/L7r1PzqxZfLABYpaEeCUKaeeZd9NG3ios/VvPu9a9KCxFRC7kcjY r8TFp6Qn 0heYg3dRe3fSezvofTvpfTupvTupfTuZww/yo1 SnL9UkpNEWC/XRCvxVevJISLlZd8h5sxHyKFOfuyrTRozXoz9BkgFACU xgy mevvpHodVF8nGXIwgzeLSz/V DWB5Pgod/4zfF HMtTFHLuBu9jNz79LcPUI/i9ywW9Qge9nPD JrTzum3ts5PSTx0 dd7lWsrmcLMt6SS78r15Q9SanuKgXJ3v1DTiOi0ajS0tLPp/P5/MVF3iwqBFqn8abF4RwJBqNxrOZLMOyHCeIoqinLCRJVhRFz4GrqqoV2m5NK3yoKookyYIo8jyXzeUymUw T UoKhKJJpPJbC5PM4wobbw0zMImHDW0BMsMUNapDTnUoU7m2EPiyi/Xy29RHrtQhcmMEh0Rpr/FnvggPXCjMujgD3RSAw7mYBc9tIsZ7KT6O WDXdpQZ2rf9YH 98XPfyOzejKZSgGARkq6uk6dOrWy4vR4A/MT53wzR9PpLEXlOY7jOI7neYZh8vl8Mpn0 Xxzc3Ozs7NNerOfpQYIa0WLITLLHH2QG ik 9aGpAgDHUxfB3f5Kxod0MSsOP8Yd AmcqiTPXw9d Eufv7dkvdTcuTf5eTjcrpfpc6o9LjGziucUxVcCr icQsqM6lR55TMoJL6mRz7huz/rLj0Pm70HvboDeqhLnbgOmH6WxoblmOXhDMfUg52Uvt2rvXw9naIBxzc2JeacaVgqYZEoplTH1KHOrWhTnroDmHhhxoX079ZK9TreRo1NS3MfIc99i6 rwOGd6nDu7lj17En38yevoU5cxtz5jb29C3siZv4Y9erx3bDcBe9903cM 8XZ7 npGbXD6YW71AKn XOflQedDB9HdqhwrTQ5vaItWQQtEY0mb3wf5WDnfm16Oxk naqBzu5kx UQyfFhR8LB9 sDXWxz7xZmHiL6PqIGH5USfxESg9KuUtCfpHJrqbjq9HQiss5PTR06MzZc/5AkGXZQjq38BADAHqTU7waZaHcFj5RFIWmaX3WQyQSSafTLpdLL/yBQKDwzgyTtE/jTTNMNBqLxmJZve9G4PWH7MKjdlF7reltuUaItv6J3okjy7I kCWdzsSTyWA47PMHEslUNpf3eH3BUDiRSDLrI1ra93mxUbavhmChjKrEnXg/N7BL6O8QDzj4UX/IfXviqcrcJKrqe5U39P93bBsV3qievY0zfxo/fyU28T5t7FL7yPX/yAuPgBfvbd3ORD7KV7mdM3w6nr4diu6K86w4Pvi1x PBYOy7IcDocj0YjL5bpw4UIoFMpk0olUOpPnOJYVBKGgua4qx3GZTCYQCFy fDkYDMI2SEZirWgxkvegdMCRL3qTId3XqQ11McMPsSceVg84uKHd7Pm7xKX3Sf7PyYn/VjKHNHpaE4OanCeaQDSZEE3XhQAha6PTRE2hiBjVmDk1d0xJ/lQMfkl0fpC7dA97 FptqJMdfgd14GZ1qJPq69Knj1G9HXSfgxu8Qc2tNKk5t0xDQgBAdD1Nhjrz 69l9neoQw72 Hsk72DxVkpyUhj9EnPgZjjaJT1zHXvudn7qbfziw8Jqj j7v3LoS1L4USn8qBT8ouT/Z9H9cWHxA/zU27hztyvPXA9HutjB24SxryrpxcIOVTrIT3yNGbhOHnTQ 3fzA13Uwbu03CrAlibxNUIrDBDRAEBNTDAHbuTW3jTVke910H1d0qCD3n8ds3encPRa7vL9wupHpMh/KJk jRlXhJAq07IiiaLEMGwqlQ6HIwuLi729fSMXLsbicVEU19oYjZQN6yuUdmKEqqqCIKRSKbfb7XQ6E4kEz/Mul2tmZmZkZGR4ePjEiRNLS0vmK9D2abzz Xw4Eo3G49lcjmVYQRQKqQtdqOIERqGi1D8p6KkoiiCKDMtmctloLB4Ihrw n88f8Pr8bo83EAzH4gmfPxCNxjiO04 LGraDhmCpjJKnXz3ooPbvpvo6lYMOpn8XO/JPas6lfysHhtln3k3v20me2c2evoWfeYe0 g9S4Ity7Fty4nEl87SaHVCyg3KmX0k/LcYfF8Lfoj1fzMz/Q/ziQ/HhW7ihjsCvb5g9 fj4xPTk5OT83Nzs7OzS0lI6nRYEQRRFgeeKB7JoRQiCkE6nvV7vxMSEqlr/fkWrR 9irWgxROGYUx8SDzjy62mY/L4Oav8uaaBDG piTtzMzzwk T8rJ36k5E6ovFtTaULUNSeovw0IyNp/6y5obewQIYSoROU0IaDmzympn0mBzwmL72ZP3yYf7GJ7d Z7u/K9HdS Dqq3I9/XBYc7uYlvWG7BC1inIQEAjQ0zw2/TX9BF7SDjjY/i7 wmc0yksUTpj L2HoFu1wl3DiRn7yQXHlo1Loy3LsMSXbp1InVWZMY2dVblHlFjV2VmPGVOqkku2TY49Joa Iqx8Vph4UT96oDnWJh 4U5x8jMi35hugj90qDDrp3J9XXle/rgsNd6vx/Ne 1ScW0aBo80QCAG/83ofCmqX07870d1D4H29fBnriJX3i3FPyykn5aY6c1OUM0VdVAUzVFlgRRYFg maFCkeT84upTe3svXLyYTKUK/dyaVvI0o/9vYVRq2fOQXs6z2az Ygyv15vP53mej8fj mCC5eXlycnJc fOeTweMNf8tE/jTdF0KBKNxmKZTIZhGV4Q1iZry0px9qKs5dblKvxDURRRljiez1NUOp2JxeKRSDQYCgeCIZ8/4PZ4XW63x MLhsL QCCdTlvSE4EaWnLyFsqoCWn2mXcK/Y58XyfV10X17pQPOOiDt4tLTwiX/5Xp61SP7ubO3yEsPSwFvyDHf6xmj2jclCp4NSlJZFpTeaLxmsqpEqUISZHxcJnLudBAwvX9yPSnF09/8sKpwbmFJb8/oE/eZhiGoih95rY lalgKMuacH0ISywWm56e1ueFWdsCNWHwCtaKFqPER6leB9PfRfU68r0dVJ D3reTHtjFjdwpuD4kRb6hZg8RflVTubUUGFH1Icyk n w1leorL2CSRU13q/lj8ux74ruj3EX76YP7Kb27qR6Hfl9HXRfJ9fvYI7co9EB/ZfNuExLe2M1ABCXfyENdtL7u6heB9XXRffulAYdzOF7mKMPcf0d4vEb MkHRc8nxdh31Mwg4aY1KaopDNFkQlTQVKLLqP9DkzWF0aQo4WaUzKAc/67o/SQ/ Vb5xA1sXwd96F6qr0sYcOT2deb3ObL7OuQDndzh7nxkoXAyTaWV7wEiXJw eIf uJPv68jv3cns7 JG7hBWPyLH/j81f1YTY0C0tTkJqqwSUABEGRiaTkVWQ6tji5PH9z791Olz5xLJ5NqzTsVTjv4PSZJomqYoiuM4QRD0qlMQBJZl0 l0IBBYWVlxuVyxWIxlWY7j8vl8NpvNZDKpVCoUCs3Pz1 6dEkQBEJIw6W9fRpvnud9gWA4HEmnMxRNczwvro3elYt7bfRqsdBgF SF9RS6rCiiKDIMm8vl0ulMIpmKxeKRaCwcifoDQZ8/sOr2ulY9q26vPxCKRGOSpK/80PiZo4bmNQSrc aS96A6tJvu372e83ew zu4vg5hwMGdfLMw/24x EU5 WuNGSdyVFMF2GhsFKIpRFM0TdFURZFVURQZhsmkE4nIknvh0Jkzz1yeXAiuzdyWVVUtzCLWLY7 gmNY77jRPy9IrecwlpaWChPjC9WC Utv1uAVrBWtghBCVH7863C4i9rfle/tyO/dSQ90cRfvEj0fl I/VqhLmpxdO3VNBU1Z8zeqCEIEcmMQ/gX4vg3eb4Lnm D7HsT6gV4kUkr3QQSAqLI Po2ojMrMyMlfiP7PcuP30Qd3U0/vpHodbP8udahLdD4Ja79oCtaOxwdCiJBhT7xPGnTkex3Uvp35fR1Un4Pr6xAOdnIjd4qujyix/1JyRzXBo6kMFAQkSnHNtOYXiQqaQvTdKiwRPEr qBz7L8H1EXbkDn6wi9q7M7fXkX26I7O3I9vbqQx1xi58EwDsWRq5xS9ClL39aynKfTup/Z3shTtF7yfkxBMqO6uprD74UVNlAqABaFJOTo4Iq99ixt fOnFdaPB1K0 98uATHzt47FIw6Od4vvg5Rm KCg83sixns9l4PJ5MJtPpdCaTyWQyiUQiFArpOd7V1dVoNMqyrKIo hsyOI5jGIZl2Vwu53a7L1y4IAhrb6ptrLS3T OtKIo xCSZSlMUxbKcIIpyRe5Cq2AtjtdFVlVVkiWeF2iGzVNUNpdLpzPJVCqeSESisVA44g8EVt3eVbd71e0OhsLhcFiUTK0Ogxqa1xCsNUCEEIlmznxcOejI966tnk0VtTRK4scqfYnIKaKpAEA0VZ JQ9ZfUawBqAAqgAwgyEBRTCIei0SiFy OnTh5xrXioihKUZR15TbacsNOHFgvnpqm6S8HWllZ8fv9wWBQFMXSczfVIDUvFLFWtAa9V5H200ce4AccVK DPrCLG7tH9H9GTvxSZReJJhAAohHQ1LXWWoiSWD8s/yOM3wAXroaRP4azL4YzL4LTvw nXwSnXwrn/hLG7wTXoyRzFlReb CJphIChCgq75ZTfWLwc/zkW5iD11K9DvFAB3P2E5qQ0UtKky7U6t5YFQDk4HGmfxe7Xx O1kHv62AO7uYmHpACj8ippzRumSisfk1Ek3VHvvafnCNSkogJIqWJKmykzTRZ0zM6Gq9wi1LyKcH/CHP5/tzAruSvdyafciSefBPd 8bMobcmEjEAYs/78Vv9JmiisOc/Ix9w0Pu7uPN3iL5PKslfa/wqIQohQDRND02QciT0M2367cqFv5bOvYI9/cr0yVcHj/7lyv4/Hfn53 7vfWJmbjmXy8qyXKgL9Qw5z/P6y75EUczn84lEIh6Px PxaDQaDoe9Xq/T6dRzvIlEQn9Dhl5N6D/RJzYLgqAn0l0ul9/vL5sKUT/t03gDQCwej8bi0WgsnckwDKs// mvrNGKBkgWWpfCvwvfFsacSpIs8ALLcjTD6M I6XQ6kUhGY3r7HXJ7PCsu19Ky0x8IeH1 SWp8ZjJqaF5DaELOXElc5oduFgY6qb5Oau9OerCLm7hPCvyLku7XeD/RZNC9y/p8eCLnIXeZxHqJ/wfE x3N x3N/2MldoTPOrN5NpYWPb7gkSNHzpw5FwpHeEEodjlQNGupOJ22tufSSUyhUGh5eTkWi6VSKZ/Pl81m9QlNerNtpoZtZsuNtaJFEBUApOWfyQcczMAuYfQe0f9pJfVkqZgKAQA5C6HHYaobLrwKLr0KJl8PM2 E TfB3Btg5rUw/VcwdTVc/gu49Gdw9qVw8g/gzNUw835IPbM2NUpT14q4EFLSB6Tg5/nJt7AHd3P7O2TPfgCj10NYRzPepUSIxo58Whp0UH0OZp DHtrNzzwohf9VyR3TpDghBAgQbe1VQEQRIHcRgj B5X CmQdhshsm7oTJe2DuA8T9HxA/SPgQ6M88mqJpRFFViYtwicO058vpSw/E9l4T Z/XBJ/4m8RTjtkT/22D7ynQYgNEVIm/8Bn5gIM9c7vo7pGTv1J5z9pDnrb WqTEYZi6j1z8P9rl16uzu6W565mZXZmxN4bOvG7p8Ksnnv79I7988PTZsWAwSDOMnhLXFVRVVRRFlmXz Xxhqb9UKpVKpZLJZDweD4fDoVAomUwyDCPLcnF WG WCs/xNE0Hg8GZmZmTJ0 ePXu2sdeCtVXjzbKc2 P1B4LJVIqi6PUhLLKynrcgFR03Our6RBtZkkRRliRZVhRZlkVR5AWBZVmapvP5fCaTTSZTsVg8FI4GAsFVt2fZubK4tOzzB/2BUMN9EKiheQ2hCY MhKj8zHfZ/R10bwczuJuffIsU qqSPa7JaSCgX//atrnLsPpVmL4Xxt5ILr4Kzr cnHuZduYl2uk/lk /ijvTkRl5R2zmseX5y/sHDo2MnE lUsVlE0pna1cmgQpqi6KYzWY9Ho/T6UylUvoY3qmpqdOnTx87duzMmTOJRMLMRTdx9C7WipZACADRhBR75mPiAQc3cofk/Uc58UuNdxFN0a9qrTMxcx6m3gIXXg0Tb4DFm8B5K6zcAK4uWHkjOF8Hy1fD4p/C/Eth o9g8mUw/goY/XMY VM4 Ydw s9h4VNEjAHA2j4J0cSQnOqTg//Mj97DH hkTzy8tiJH00a0NK03NkIfupvt28kM7eZn3iZF/kPNnyMyTUB/mNEAgMg0hH4OsAsWvg0tVw6ZUw gq49Cdw8WVw/o/g3IvhzEvIuT8no9cT5 c1al4FkBUiCjzHi/lsNBU8Epr5wvzRhy/ufeTU/u dOvTLY8 cPH1m5PL45MzsXDabbcZ1FdPqLjDXU KAg3nmRtH1QTnxE5VbJkQlurUEIJoMq/9KLv41TFxDFm/VXHcp7tvE1ZtY53WZ2c7w6BuWj79ypG/3udNDq25vOBLJ5fP6Sy Kn7n1RW0SiYSe5k2n06lUSs/35nI5nucLM0Q0TZNlWV/DUt9PoZIVRZGiqGAwOD4 fvTo0ZWVFSh9e1g9tKTxLn5uLiOeSERj8WQylacoluMEQZRkSdbfVlzUVBejqKqspysEgeN4luU4jhdEsbDIgyAIHM8zLJvPU5lsNrHWfod9/oDL5V5adi4tO1fdnlQq3djloIbmNYQmzWDKLNL9NwkHu4TJt0jhR5X8aU2hyPrDMQAQagGWemD0b2Hs/8Dk62Hmb8j8G2DudWT2L9Wpv9DGX6FcfDl36uXpQy L7n/Z4r5r9z35o5ELE9lMWlWU4mQPFHVyKYqiTwfT59wVOnpEUczlcsFgcHl5WR/Dy3Gcnurw /0rKytzc3Pnzp0rzK1rgCZ2gWGtaB3iwg/hUCd34hbR9SE5/iOVXYSC 9HjKPg/cOkNMPE3sHg7rHaD704I3AnB2yB0CwSvg0AH P4aVl8JzpfC4u/A3PNh8oUw9iK4 Mdw/s/g9Mth EVw/nqSm4AND6SpvFdO/kryfJw/ezsc7hQmvwFNeBFDgWYZICHDHLxHGNolTL9Vivybkj9PFA4ANE1dGwWVegYm74ZLr4GJv4F5ByztgpVOcF4DS38NC6 GuVeQ6f9NJl6hXfoTOPdS7eRL1NOvlZa yjOZPKulUqloNL6yPHdh5NCp02fPjc6MTS Nzzhdbu q2zM7v3BpdHx0bNznDzTj0gq00gCpTJAeuIk/tFucfbsc aZKTxBN1mtM0K3l/Efh4tVk/iZYvY/47tNCD6iRB6XwW1n/PZmV28LT166cefXJAw PTYbSqQRFU8J6PVhc2vXZsNFoVH9XbDqdTiaTqVQqm83qfdugjyZc64mQGIbJZrO5XE4QhMITp17PplKpxcXFEydOLC8vF55H68fOxrtaYSt8LghCPJH0B4LRaCyTyVIUzbLcxhKehSUbiltuPUshSTwvMAybz ez2Vw T9EMw/OCPrBA11AQRJblaJrKZrOpZCoaiwWDIa8vsOx0LSwuLy2vLC4tC4JoeIa1QQ3NawhNeYeNwo1 RTrQyV 6Ww59XskdJwq97n4ANBmCj8PoG2H8dTB/PbhuAffN4LmBeDth9Q3E9Vfa0iu0uT SJ/ Qu/SSzIk/CQfOWXL97/xL cOHs5mUwU5yHKUj76cg2ZTIaiKJZl9UEqFEWlUim/36 PYkkmk4Ig6J/raY90Ou33 8fHx2OxWMPX3KRQxFrRGvR0V3aJH7yZHdrNzzwkRf9TpUeJKqz1fBFCiAaePXD VTBzHbjuBd99EHoQYu A5Lsg9XZIvQWSd0P8Joh2QPA14P3fsPICWNoBsztg4nlw8QUw8gdw5mVw k/gyO/B8VeT1FkAIJqqEQBNIeycHPsev/Re9ugN7P5damqqcFaW05QJiUTjLvyLcMDBX7pbCn1RyZ9cG/Sjj5dSBXB/HS6 FqbeBMu3gudO8N0O/lshcD34HeD9f8H9F B8GSz njbzQpj4A3LpZerI/5aPv5Q7 Hu54zfFPed9gdjszPSFi2OXJ aWl1f9vkA4FI7FovFYPBKNBkNhny wuuqZnp1ze726HW Gg2zVNHgCAPzYV4QDDm7kTjn4L2ruGJEpsuYuNaLQsPBRuHg1WbqTeO4noYe0 Ae01N8rmY KqQ z0fdmfA GFu9yXuq8cKhzeGjP3PxSLpuVpI0HwUJRlCQpl8vFYrFwOKwPBdCfdQoPOsXdFkC9ngAAIABJREFUE4qi8DyvDwzU3zWi70pdnxfqcrnOnj2by WgrZK9RRSflf6UJoqiPoOmsEEikVx1eyLRWCgSiUSi8UQik83RNMNyHMfxgiCIkqgv5KkPZ1HWWm5FlGRBEFiWy epdDodTySSqVQ6k8lTtC6mpmmKosr6ZhxHUXQ6m4knkuFwxOcPuFY9S8vOmdn5xSWnP9DI6 lQQ/MaQhPGAMn I8KB3cKpmyTPJ5RMP5HTunRAABSGOB BC1fD/I2weg8E7oXI/RC7H2L3kOitELmWBP9G87xKc75YmvsN7vLzMqdfEDr0EveTv3v88TsHD53y cOCwBcKdSFPpr/ R5blTCYTi8Xi8bi FEY0GvX7/S6Xy l06iuf669J1Oc36ZkMnuf11/r5fD6p0RHlTVrDAWtFqyBE5Ua/RA51cefvkvyfVrOHNDlDYH0QFQHwPwbn/wLmb4LVeyHwFoi9F9IfgdzHgfoE0B8D6kOQew/k7of0LRB3QPivwPtHsPJcWNwBUztgdAec/004/Xtw8sVw/I/h0Avg2CtJ9jIAEE0jBIjCqrlTYvBL/Nj96lAXd 6ToDVrjb9mJHTlwDDfv1s4eZPo bic7tekQokmINOw HG4 GpYuBXc90HwAYi9DRLvgOSDkLwP4rdBbBcEX0 8f0Zcv0MWd5Dpq7Sx35JH/pdw4o/yh18ef qFnlcub8vsvTzsWlxUAgmIgnMpms/hxI0zTNMBRFpTNZ/S1obo/P7fYoSlM8UOtehJh1Uvtvko5dLy49LCf/RxP8hBCNaGuTRFxfhQuvgqU7wHuvFnknpD5Kcp/V6C/JzFeE/OeY5D mgx8MLj 4NHbr6PBrD/d9YHx8NpfLSZKoN1GF0q7/m O4VCqlrxRdmO9A07T ZAnrfRyw3trl83l9PGAul9O7z/VnnVwut7q6OjIyMjo6yvN8tW6RatjQeBfOh6aZaDTu8wdWXKuLy87l5RW32xsKR/VhtgtLS/FEKpen0plMPJGMxROJZDKdzuRyeYqiGYbhOJ7n13oWVFXVl/MsdNAwLJvN5pKpdCQWC4cjsXg8lc7kKVoQBV13VdP0ES0cpzfzmVgsHgyG3W7vsnNldnZ cWl5bn5BELY8cBI1NK8hWD0Nnkh55th71GeuFRfeoyZ rAk /SGbEI2oPFn6FFy6GpbuBO8DEH47JN8PmQ9B7kOQez/JvAPSd5PEDWr4DZr3FfLyb/PTO7IjO8JHfnNl7O//B3B5/4x9HxuXQ6IxatZqW7GY7jWJbVx7KkUind/cRisUAg4Ha73W63Xn4lSSq01rru3gOC4cDs/Ozk5NTS0vLzewZFhTuhGxVrQONbcsHLiWPXydsPQeJflDwq/qcwhB0wgAxA/D b E2eth9W4IPAjJD0L2U0B9EdivAf81EL4M/GeB/Qeg3we5 yH5Zoj/LQT/DNwvgOUdMLMDLl8FF3bAqefB8d BY78Pwy BA8 DU9cQPgRE0zQVADQxrKR Kbo zB67kevdqSYmm3SlVmtIiEyzJz6oHd0tzL1LSTxGBC8h2tp/Ck WPgUXrwbnXeB7ACLvhNTfQ7YHqI8D/VHIPwy5t0PmLkjshvBrNf9LYeV5ZH6HOr5DOvdc5pnfTh74Q /PXzD3xGtnLx93 yKRaCSdydA0zXEcL/BrbzcVRX3Kob5WdDQSC4UjgaCpUY/VaIEB0nO5wuR/Sgcc3IVuOfQlhRohmgCE6HEDiSG48Jew8Gbw3EPCbyfpjxHqixr7TY1/TOF KNLfptNfTYb 0e987 LlW08dft xYyf9/iDLsoVVbwrlVi NsizncrlwOBwOh5PJZC6XoyiKL50gWly90jStP0fG43Ge5/VecP3l m63LFi8eOHZuYmNjqhduTveB53usLLDtXgqFINJoIhEI f8Dj8bo9Pteqd3ZuYWFxeWXVnUylGYbNU1Q0FguGQsFQKBQKRyKRWCKRTKb0fhmWZQWel/QX/EmSKEqCIHIcR9NMNptLJJKRSNTvDwQCwUg0lkylqTwlS7JWlDnneZ5mmEw2G48ngqGwx NbXl6ZmZ2bnJqZmZ0PhSOwRVOPGprXEKyWUfIMyAc7mZG75NCXVPoiIWsjIQAA3F HS1fD8p3gux9i74XMx4F6BNgvAvcF4D5NmI8A9S6SvVtLXKuFX6u4X8zPPSd/6aro8PNW9j1v9Ee/e6L3C1Mzi6FwhGYYpajnS1VVPSeh5y30ISwF0um03pAXhu7qvqd4ELosyzRNh8Ph fn5I0eONPBCP2s1xFrRcoTJb8iDnez5OyX/I0ruGU3hCBCiqYRowPnh8nUw9SZw3QmB yH MOQ A8zXgfs SD8B8XGQvg/i14H/Z A AtQ7IXMHJBwQfjX4/hc4d8D8Dpi4Ci7ugNM74JnfhKMvhMO/D4deDH07YOLvCl5B0ySFuiCGHuUv3ycd7OJGv9CkK92ShpsEuT4H3n9YHNzNn7tNCjyiUGeJKm2UaO934cKrNkp09pNAfRG4rwP/7yB8BbjPAPthyL8d0reT E4SfhXxvFBb3KFM7hDO7cgPPye89zcWf/zb8 d 7Akz8Vg4m8vp82f1qYWyLOvPKJIsi6IkihLLcXmKTiZT4XAkm80JoshxDc43NKQFq8EDgMbHmaMPqceuExffpyT/h0hhQsjaTEIxCZN3wOQbYPUuCN2vpf4O6Ec09luq8DNN3K8IfSL7cyrzrUT4Ef/KwzOjbzl44KcXL03H41GO4wqTHQoUhuwxDKPP8IzFYno519 RCkU1gv6nqqosy ovPI1EIhRF6Q/iNE3H43Gn0zkyMnLs2LF9 /ZtdYx6UxtvPayTyfT8wqLPHwwEgqFwJBqLxeLxaCwWCoW9Xt/SsnNufmF6Zm5xaTkai2VzuUQy5Q GvD6/x tbdXtcq6urbo/X6w FwtF4LJVO5/J5br3XQF9vkmFZiqIzmWw8ngiFIx6vz Va9Xp9oVA4kUgwNKM3NoXsBU3TmUwmFosHQiG3x7e8vDI9Ozt2eWJufnFh0bnVJ2/U0LyGYO3qiTLDnviQMnytsPQBOfUrIqdA77IBIIkjcOk1sHgT O6F6Hsg9ylgvgb890D8EUg/APE/ifAIsH9PqIfU9C1a7BrF96fcwm/mRq KHHkdp35 2/i0Z71fRtBfKllolSVJKnR FSYxpdNp/Z3FWtE8eX3Skz5IqJAL0TStkL04d 7c5OQktNAAYa1oNZqQYQZv5w9dK8y9S4k/pnIuor9FSp OvvI5GP0rcN4C/rsg9k7I9QDzKPD/DdJTIA CMgDKr0H HghfAf4TwL4fsvdC8loIvwb8L4aV58DCDpi6Ci7tgDNXwfHnwNHnw6EXwsEXwcALof//geghDQA0mRBQxYiS oXg/CB37Hp6/42EizbjYuvXsBDhNUKdKDw38hkY3i3Mv0dJ/lSTokDWS3R2DC6 DhZuAO/dEHknZD8JzNeAfwzEn4H0M5AeA/HfgP8noD8A2fu0xHUQeY3me5G6tEOe2sGPXJU 8hzvz3fMPdnh8QZj8WQ2l9EHTerWZ232iKwoqqLPI9Hz5RzPUxSdSCT9gWAsHo/F4vryiFt96jOkRavBB48xfZ3sqZsl/2fU3Ami8hsGM/g4XPpzcN4Evtsg/naS xjhHiXCjzRpvyaflMXjAttLZX6QCH/Z73r40tmPDw4emZ6aSiaTHMcXZ3qhdLosy7L6lJBAIMAwTNnUWSh9MNIfDT0eTygU0jvF9f5yt9s9MTExPDw8NDT05JNPbnUabTN7uwkAxOLx8cmpFddqIBAIhyOJRCKZTKSSKX2mUigU8np9 jxq16o7FApHY/FQKOLz d0er2vV7VxZXVxcnl9YWlhaXnG5PF5fKBRKJFM0wzAsS9MMTdM0TVM0ncvn0 l0NB4PBEMut2dhcXl52en2eIKhcCqVLrxipDDyNJXORGLRQCDgWvUsLCxNTk1fGh0buzwxPj7JMCxsJZRRQ/MaWiujkhgX9ju4s7fLgc8r9KimqaBpGtGIlIGpu2D6b8F9J0QehMw/APNVEH4I0j6QB0HpBfnHRPoa8J8kzPu0bLcWc8i P eXXpAb2xE5/hsre68aefzVp4afcnsDDEMrsqyqG/O89JwERVGxWCwSiSQSiULuh6KoovUftOJERTwe19 pSNYni1EU5ff7z549Gw6HW6gh1opWQggAyIGj9L4O/uRNkvcTcvagpuoTEmUCAPlJGHsTzHeA xYI3wfpDwD9GeC/CeLPQTkM6llQT4CyH5QfgfhvwH8amIch9wCkboDo68D/MnA9D Z3wORVcPEqOHMVHL8KDj8Xhp4PB14Ag38Ie3fAyO1EYdYkVgU1d0oKfo4/fwe9r0Ne3Vc4QwtpLANUGe1kbTrnAtP/Zv7km2X/Z9X8GaLpUxA0QjSYezdMvB7ct0Pofsh8GOgvgPADkPeBchTUQ6D8GuTvgPB5YD8C beR9E0k9nrif4m6fJU0tYM5tyN 8CrnT3csnfxcKCGmknGaYQuvDim8n1NVVW1tvoiqqqoiy5IscRyXyeTiiSTNMLKiZnN5wytqgJZkgIg49Q042iVMvFWO7tG4jbkDRKZh6naYeT24b4TQnZB F6E/DsLXifS4Jh3Q5NOycFJg vKZH8RDXwm43j9y6vMHh45PT08nEgl98kLZI47 v7IsUxTl9XoXFhY8Hg9FUVophTKvvyQjm80GAgG9qCeTyVAotLS0pK99c/To0b6 vsOHD585c6ZQp9RJsyYrEgIAFEVfvjwxN7focXtCoXAsFk8mU6lkKplMxhOJaDQWDkeDwZDX5w8Eg FwJBKNRqOxUDgSCAQ9Xp9zxbW4uDQ3vzAzMz8zO7ewuLTicvt9/mgsnsvn8xSVy Vz Vwul8/n89lcNplKRaJRn9/vXHHNzMzPzMwtLS27Pd5wJJKn8vqb1vSXxubz WQqFY5EfD6/c8U1N7cwPjE5cv7CmbPnzp2/kE5noA0M0LNKQ2tlFKa/rR7q4qcfkhM/JHJso5kJ/QQu/xU4b4DAXZB8N1CfBv6bIP0KlGdAPQfKUVB QaRvgvBZwj6sZe9VY7tk/9X84u9kx3aEjj13ed/zL/9gx6Ef3j05vUgV9WcVl2uO45LJZGEYbzqdzmazlTkPPQmUy UikYi qgNZ7xdjGCYQCJw/f356erow9cl DbFWtBQCAMLYV4QDnfzYfUrk6yo9QYiqEUKIAkQD96Mw ipwXge myH Fsh9ENhHQPw2yL8E9Sio50A5CfJ kH8E0r8B/0/AfgBy90Pqeoi8DvwvhZXnFmWAdsAzz4FDz4HB58HAb0H/70Lfb0Pf8yF lKzNitc0zqnGvytMPyQd2sWd/8z67baSLWWAatwg/XNp5Uk40smPv0WOf1sTPQCgaQoAgeQwjL0GlnZD4DZIPAT5jwH3NZB CvIhUEdAPQVKL8g/AOFLwH0U8m8nqVsg9gbif6my9Fxxagd15qrIwI7F//mtlYl9kQSXzaQ4jhNFUbc lesn6u RLeSBaJrRB0rn8lQ0FmcYlucFxfQixzYZIEIIEA1UGYiqSTnu9EfJM9eKSXkz/XpAQA0YhKCIHUcRi9GpYd4N0NsTsh807C9BD USL tyY/pUmDijggsr gMt9OhL8QWn3vhTOfHRw8OjY2FgwG8/m8vvBNWWnXpyrob8Sfn5/3er36ZM7iNZsKU5T1pG4sFvN4PF6vNxgIBAKBycmpoaGho0ePHj16tL //8knnzx /Hg n1dVdUtTSJrReBcudnZufmp6ZmFxyePxhsLhWDwejyfiiUQsnojF4pFIJBQK YNBnz7cJBKJxWLRaCwciQZDIa/Pv JanZtfmJqemZyanpicmp6Z //Ze9PwtqprffxIsp2EoUCBtkAphcK9beltLx1imzBTCpQWegudaPtraWkTSphDmBIISYAMZJ5jJ54HDdZkSdZoy6NkW5YtW4OtebbmedY5e/0/HNsE2tvbBKft8/yzHn/IByXReb332u9Za 33NRpnbTa7z snpyMjkWgkFiX/HA5HScE0q82uNxjHNdqx8Qnt5JTBaHI4ncFQKJVKpdNp0mYoFosFgkGPx2u12gwGo3ZyakQ1quwfkEoVcnlvKBSCfzUB v8bhssGI0KAFzI9TxbEdxXMzxAJ4cLMCkJQSsD0z0H7dbDfB/4fQ/R3kH4VCnuh1A64BHAl4AIoN6LSbshvQOmn8MiPicCasuM/svpLomqKW1I124Ep674qEXGdLn8um8E/7nhKMgNyisXn83m93nA4HI/HU6nUXzdxlspFHo/H5XJFIhGSTpGDvR6PZ3x8XCQSTU1NnRWMnx7DC1lxWWA8E1FAOCJKCC9kxL8s99xZmPlNOXicyDtJ9xAAQDkPTD4Ek18Dyx3gvh9CP4X4HyD7KuR3QfE0lFlQ7gacC U2KB6GwhbIvQDp30HsxxC6A3xfB8fnYI4KMxhMYDBCgV4KSKggpAGXCuxK6FoF7MuhFUPa54B0fkCACqFypL049ydcdk9G9DgqptCCbRbpNr8M8Y9jSO6jv40dIgARqJzLjbyBpHcWjH8ohTuJUoLkwAghMD4LE18Fyx3gfRAiv4LUeshvh1I9lLlQlkFZBKUOKB6EwluQXYfiCxUgwvF53ETNa7CkkurpwvSNnzHP9M HEol4jKxzkxWgv8F9ztDeJIu45NAk6RUdjkTtDqfXPx Lx8/21eXMOP8ECH3SA4VIWtP8H akdxet6/G4EOGZJZULsGyC8a/A3HfBeTsEfgCxnxPpdZB/gyjuwgvHiOKpUr4 nzmUjm6L F7xWH49qfo1u4up6FUajYZgMJhOp0kvgqWXmKV7Ci6XS6/X6/V6l8sVDAbJsjk5Ibgk8U4OW4RCIfJFx2q1Ggx6p9NpNluYTGYXiyWRSHp7e00mE/kLy VyZzV cf7aN8VSUSZXjKjUJtOsze5wulw r9/n9/n8PvLYdrlcdofDZrNbrDabze5yuX1 n8/n93p9brfb7nCYzZYZvUEzoR0bHx8dG9dMTM7MGMwWi8frDX4UoVAwGAyGFkyhnc7ZObNuelqlHh0aUY2OjU9NTZvNc16fj6xyxONxckzV5/eTpQudbmZ0XDMwOCyT9wqF4p4e6fx84Kye9AKGnx5D JQwoiV7HyCygRTz9mzf94uut/C0hkAEIsoEAIoqYeybYLgNnHdB4EcQ y1kXob8B1CsgzIdSl1Q7oDSMVTYBrnnUeq3ROSHuL 6aL8xM3NRZITqFlP1rSuEndtGRg3hUOBM7ZnFr7BwnJNTLA6HIxgMplKpfD6/NMO7xJPIPLD0SXKGl/SKj0Qidrt9dHRUoVAwGIxoNPrPw/BCVvz0MC6B XEmQaScKe4DRendBfO6UoRJlGIIAKESQgjCclB/FQy3ga0avPdA FFI/A4yL0DhXSgdgFI9lJuh3AClo1DcAfnXIbsOUk9C9IcQrAXPf4D9szCLwTQGGgoMLxIgAQ24NGBXAHMldH0G2jEQfxMV/AgAEYgoZ8oxcdHxcr73/hT73nJg9K8f4FMC8I9juESFYWk3fRw9hOfTwicK0nuKtpfwZB8iSgu K1kXaO G6VvBvgb8D0D055BeB/m3oXQAyo1Q6kDlVigdR4UdKLcBZf4I8f8hQneD/1Zku7JsoBTGsUQfxcvCDI2XmfUj/mA8kYjnstnion8isWgdfSb/Rotd7DKO5/OFVCodCoddbo/d4XQ4XaQV43wg6PF6U6n0uUH3T6oAEflIOaDKm5pyo 9mpL9OMaqzvd8vOl/Hk0NAlAgyHeBF0D0Ok7fA3DfB V2YvwdiP0Gp36Ps8yj/JpHfRuR3lvM7i mtmdirMf9an WXtsn7pN2vs9jywQHl3KyJTIK5XI4UbiHnJ8ibDnr9jEqtnpyctNmsOp1OJBINDAyYzWbyr5AzkuSUgMvlslgssyaTZlwjkvQp 4fHx8dbWlsntVpyewMAeQWXpK7/OAjLcnh/YvnmcjmL1aqZ0Ap7JCOqUb3eMDdnsdntLpfb7Xa73G6ny2W3OywW29yc2WSaNRpNJtOsxWpzuT1er9ft8ThdLpvdMTdnntEbNBMTIyr1iEo9OqaZ0uksFqvX6/P7/T6fz /z /x n9/v8/m9Xq/L5bJYrHqDYWJCOzA41KvsHxwaHtdo9HqD0 Uk xHkXOr8/LzL7bZYrHqDcUKjHR5WK3qVApGYzeXzukU vx/ORj32AoafHsNzgfGv364QTqRdecPpNHN1ZuRH5cAeImdDCBFkunQdhtEbYO674KqF4A8g/kvI/AUKb0FpNxQPQ kYlA5C8X2U3wjZP6PEz4jQ98u 2wq269K6yvBwhUeAjbV/nc9jT07NRMLBfL5wZvvmTGaTzWZJ03Kv17ukovSJ3y9CiGz3uN1ucuA3k8mk0 lQKORwOKampuRyOTm/EgicBZX89EvxQlZcFhjJQOU8HtUX7dz85J6M4o8pZm1O8f2i42U8IUflHCxtENcBGL0eTLeB/Tbw3g7hhyDxS8ishdwGKGyBwk4o7oHSLii B4U3ILse0r H2E8hdB8Eblu4Bj LwRQGoxgMUaAXAzEVumnAoUIXDZhVwLoYGFXAqIToGEGqQRAlIjVadL dHXw4xazJih/Pjb5eNBwreaR4yrksz35WFaBPvEssoIcXiLil6BDmJnakGLXZvgdKnnfwzCQgRMpbQ7Abxr8OhlvBsRr8d0P0MUg9BbmXoLAFiruhdABKe6H4HuRfh xfIPkkij6MgjXIczNhvQTXY4VRSlyOeZiY/tQlJm2PN5CMxSLZXK5Amid vPaDFh2Elnb9ghpnJhuNxYOhsM8/7/Z6nS6P3eGy2hwut8fj8YYj0Y8Y3T8c55MAEWU8os8bGzLK9WnBj5Lsu5PM6iKvpsitTtG/lxt8uOh5F89MkvkMAUAhBBN3gO4WMH8NHN8EfzVEfgDJnxGZpyD7F5R/Cc9uwLMbSqkXsrG1Cf vg9bH3NN3Gga/y2NuZ3TJ5IreSa3G4bAFg4FYLEraSc77/VaLeWJirE85KOyRdovkQnEfvZPR0NDQ0tIiEAhUqhG9fsZqtTqdTpvNbjabDQbD1KR2eHiE193Nbfmwo6WutZPL5Qu9Xm88kYhGo7FYjHzX/Gdu9aWcfmYkUymZvJfN5TOYXRwOf2hYNaXTGY2mObPZYrVabTarzWaxWOfmzAajaWZGPzU9PTmlm56eMc3OORxOt9vtdDrtDofVajPNzk7PzIyNawaHR4aGRlRqtXZq0mazezxet9vj8bjdbo/L5Xa5XOTfslqtJpNpcnJqZEQtU/RJZQqlsl lUk9N6Ww2G6lKFwgE/P55t9tjt9tNs7OTUzr16Jiyf6BHLO3i8FhsLl8gikQW9bUuYPjPwvDcYcQL5ZixaO7IqTdnpE meD9Istak2bVZzRPlUD0qBkmQAc/D7HOguQ7M/w3Ob0PgLoj9BFK/h x6yL8GhbehuAUKmyC/AWXXQepJFHmECKwpu79WMF VmaKGBqu8fEzVsYYvEE9N6ULBAOnHufQbPLOxlUqlbDabXq93OBykCM0n2j1oUa8vEok4HA673e73 /x v9Fk0mg0g4ODYrGYxWJxOJyRkRHyw cXwwtZcVlgBAAARJTwhL1gYebUm9I9T6S496W61uQ4NXluTZKxOjvwUMm9CU OIKK4sPXxIsy9BOPXwux/gf0b4P42BO B2GOQ/g1k1kLuBci/CvnXofAa5F G3F8g/RQknoDIDyBYC76vg PzYK4EAwaTFFBjMICBnAIiCvCpwKYBiwaMSmCsBNbF0I6BvZ68doYQjmdmit4PsupHU6yaIq8WF63JcmvSvLsyggezyj8UpvfhgSG8mDpnHM5qBuijHIjKeMJWtDJzqk2pnp8ned9Pse/IsKpTjNXZ4UdK/l1EzgoIEXgJAYD7KIx9GUxfB/s3wbcawg9C4ueQeRpyz6H8Rsi/hQqvo/zLKLMOpX6LYo8SobsJ/7dw57X4XFVJh VVWFxK8TKwmWMV oEj7vl0JBLMkDNA5fJSBYj4qyC/M47jpXI5m8 nUqlYLBaOREKh0Px8wO3xOpwuq81mtdndHm8oHD5b6M4LAULlbMktySrXJZm1ma7qHLs6x6nJdFUnGasTrJokozrFrM6O/Kjk30VkTaRNNCAEOS9oVoPuJpi7Gew3g/dWCNai6EMo8ThK/QalnyLST PJP5bjvy9EfpX2PRaz3e/XVztGb5mRfbm785mWFnonQyQQyvr7 9Wq4fExlXpkqK9X0S0QMtk9nUy28NBPBXsfYB1/oZvHkct76fTOU6ca2to7ORyeRNzT1ytX9imUfYpehUIklrYzhZyTG9X7/3v8xP3qrrctczOJeDwUDCYSiXQ6TTbLSer6j8NyzludzIQAQAq4RaJRn98/HwiMjmoYLHZHJ4PB7GJzecr Ac2EVqeb1hsMRoPJYDIZjUa9wTA9MzM5OamZ0I6OjatHxzQT2hm93mK1OhxOsqY9N2fWGwyTU1Mq9Vj/wGCfcmBoeGRCqzVbLOSZYbc7bDY7OQFgs9ksFqvRaJrS6dSjY33KfpFILBKJ5fLewcEhjWZibm7O4/GQlopOl4t0o9RNT4 NafoHhyQyOY8v6GSwmCy2QNBDli7/cc5 AcNPj FZw4jKpYg p9ufEv8yxarOdFVn2dV5Tk2OXZNkrk5xa/O6J8vh9oVxAQBUTID N6D9Api/Dvavge87EL4f4j F1G8h/SfI/gVy6yH7DKSfRsknIfpjFLqL8H0Lt19fNK3ITGARZaWPh423fZPH5Y6oxtwu55kXu9Di7SSS1gSDwdnZ2ZmZGafTtXSRe1FNeyHy XwymfT5fFar1eFwuN0um93e29fX2dnZ3t7e1tbGYrEGBweXtG3OC4YXsuKugRpCAAAgAElEQVQywbgAZilTdIqyymeSXXcsLcgsuybFqk4yqxOMmiSzOjfySMG7Dc9ogSDLHgjKWTCuBc0XwPQ1sN4Mrq/B/PcgfD/EHoPkryD9FGT DNm1kFkL6T9C6rcQfxyiD0JwDfi/Ca4bFlQQdRhoMBjGoI yOAFNgy4aMGnAqAL6CmBeDC0Y6F4F0moVAcpZSvP7c5qfptg16a7aFOf2NLsmy60t8G8v8GtzvNo8vzYj WnRVIfyoXNA42xngFApXXQK0sp1qa41H6HXVZ1iVZPrMKN rDh/EC94ECCEiggAHLtg/Dow3QK2m8HzDQjWQvRhSPwcpf4fpJ9G2T jzFpI/wElnyRij LBe8u 75SdXylZLinqsbyGkhnAoj2Yh06dPoRpWb 2eRKBeX8ymcwtjp2d2fxaKgIttcBwHMfLRLFYyuVy6XQ6mUxGY7FQOBwIBj1er93hMluts3Nmp8sdCp0dB1puAkTgAIBHphLMWhCvSbJqk6zbk6zaFKsmyaxOMlYnmNVJxuoUszo39pOSfw/KmUmGBwCQ9YLmu6C7AUxfAuu14LwBfN A0O0QuZ IPQKJx4j443jsp3j4sVLw4Zzv3rRtddT4df/4DY6Bi2d7sH7695iNrzU1njzdRG9o7mpo5Z5u5ZxuZjY0trbXfyDbv2b8A5r2PWzy0DWTmiHtpH5UPSoSsFtb6hoam5raWK2d3DYGv53Ja 3oam5q4B5/SX1w9cyJ7yS6Vs/Wfds4KsBxPBaLZLMLugXkPj rwatz3OoIAUChULDbnQNDw1x dwed2UlnMVmcppb2hsaWjk4Gm8PrFggVvcoRlWpco9FOTGq1k1rt5MTE5LhmYnRsbESlHh4eGRwYGhwaUo OTU3pZmdNFqvFYrHOzpqNRtPU9PS4RjM0PKJQ9MkVvQODQ2Pj43q9wWw2m82WuTmz2TxnNptJhwG9wTA5OaVWjyn7 0U9Yi6vm98tFEuk/f0DY2PjptlZh8PhdDjsdrvFYjWZTLrp6fFxzdDQsEzR2y0QMZjs5pb2tnaGXN6H4/8M56ALGH4aGPGgBqRrsuzqJLM6yaxJMquTzOokozrBrE7QV6e4tfmZ/1eOdSF8UZyjFAP9r0D7OZi7GWzXg/sWmP8uhO D I8g8QSkfgnJJyHxC4j/FEUfRqE7kf82wnUTYb2spKdkxyix3go/n2pquYTf WGPbEg/MxkIBNLp9JLjKXmBK5fLRaNRu92um5o0GvRej8flcsyaDH6/j5x6IT TTqfj8bjf7yd5p8FgmNLpbA77hFbLYDBUKtXY2BipglgqlUjTjOXH8EJWXBYYyUAEAOQn94H8jkxXdZJVu7AgF5dlklmdYFSnWDV59aMl/w4iO0OWYRBCUMqA6c8w/jkw3gLm68H5JfB9FYKrIXwvRB GxE8g TNI/gISP4f44xD7MUS D6Hbwf8tcN8E9isWxp 1i UfBRXEFOimAbcCWFRgVACjChhVCwRofC0i Q8ClLeX5g/nJ3 eZNekWdVpTm2aXZPm1C7 3J7m3pHl1sLg3fnxdwAWZBHOB4aIKAFA0S4A R1lfk2SdXuSdXvyE uQVZ3TPF4OHSeKAYQAyEudzl2guQaMN4LlOnB8CXzfgFAtRB6A I9Q8nFI/IyIP4FijxHhB8uBu0re24r2m/NzV amqelxLDWIxWVYkEtxtFF1B7Gh/V e1g5456NkF4xcNmeaGZ8ZeLlcLJeKpY8uyy94RafT8XgiEokEAiGvb568gzJrtphmzWelEnSeKkC5op2fU/4507UaCWoXlimrNsWsTjAXOGZ27Cfl b1EzrJgSgcIsh6Y B7obgDjdTD3GbB9BtxfhPmvoeC3UbAWhe9CoXuJ0D3lwJ1lf3XJc1vW tWU4YtR7aX 4QqXvMIuwIwMqrr5P2SnHhbU/Y5b9yzv5DOi40/2H1mj3XuZcQ82e jSuQOV5lM3mU3aObPdZJozTg9rlDt6GWv5x9dzTr7BqtvUdfJ1wfG1Q8cetjd8K8ZaPXOyxsT s1PLiUajmXSaVG06U1X2n0CAACAYDEqksvYOBofbzerisNlcNofH5vCYTHZHJ4POYHK4fFFPj1Sm6O8fGB5WjajUIyrVyIhqeHhkcGi4f2CoV6lUKHrl8l6lcmBEpdZqtQajYXbWZDKZDAbj9PTMhFY7olL19Q1IpDKxRNrbpxweUU1OTRoXw2AwGY0mg8Ggm56emNCqVGqlckAskXSxuSwWm8vli3rESmX/2Ni40Wi02WwWi2Vuzmw0GnUkLRgakssVQlEPq4vT1Nx2sr6h/lTjpG4a/jm9mwsYfgoY8bgVV63NdlUT3bUp5uokqzbJrCHTZYpRneGvyRt j8c5pFM0AgSlOBiehInPgenLYL4C7FeD9xYI3AbhNRC5F6IPQPQBiNwP4buIYDV4/4twfRm3XobPUkpTlLyKmlRQA91VrlZs5NR3GSyOTDEwo5v0 Xyko/uSNADZ0prUapUDI6qxSd30jEQ 0MHg9vb2Gg0Gv99PmneGw2GS/ZjNZp1O19vby2AwhoaHlEpln1IJACRPIsX4z6p9c/YVoAtZcRlgJCd2y8GxrHJdnlNDdNcml9YkszrJWJ1kVicYq1Os1bnRn5R8u/CMgQDS/hSglAHTn0BzNRhvhrmrwXo5uK4D/1ch G0I1ULkHoh8H6IPQOT7EL4XwndA4HvgvRXcN4LtCjDTwICBjgLjGIxgoKSAlAI9VODTgEMDFhWYNKBXAWMFMC CFgzG/wQk6wJEFJyl4LHc1C9SXbWprpo0pzZFEiDumjR3TY5XC9I7Upzb8 qNeORcPFPPhgARCCEiO5 fOpAVPUp015b5CwCmmDWLBGh1XvM4HjpBFIOAAKFFAjR LRi DLOfBeul4LoW b GAt9B4VoUuhuF70Xhe/DAmpLvuwXnN7LmG9Mzn41raRE1FlLSAhKqn0dzdtJmT1E1 zDpG5iK/aYnkIxEQul0Jl8oFBcLh0t3D8k/kPe/8vlCJptNZ9K5XK6wOJ6fy UymUwiSaqpBT0en83mMJjm5swW66Jx2D8S53EGiMiFSx5FfuKDlPB/CtyaMr92sci2Osmszqp/XPTtRrm5hXcdBJDzwfj3QHsD6K8H00qwUMC CtyfAXwfdVwn8rzH D8P0X4f067v7Psv2GwtzVOcPK5CQlpqKG mi nioXh bsxGxNmLkeM5 gzB2mWA5h9kOY43CF89jFnpMX 45i/vav T12nz/gdnvtlgnrxE6T8KHpo9 cPPhN48nbHI3fDrb/92zdbePNv9aLd7r18kAwCADFYoGsrpP1ur85TfJ/xllnTIQAwO12N7e0ddKZnXQmm8vjdwsEwp4esUTUIxYKRTy gMfr7hYIe8QSmVyh6O1T9vf3Dwwolf19fUqFok8uV0hlcpFYLOrpEUukfX3K4ZGRiYmJmRm93mCY0c9MTekmJrSj6tGBwUGZTN4tEPK7hRKJlDyJp6enZ2ZmpqendbrpqSndxMTE6JhmeHikt0/ZI5aw2dxOOpPOYHE4PFGPZOHwNpnm5uaMRuPMjH5qampsbHxwaFgu7xWIerrY7JbW9hN1p4 fPHXqdBPZsj2v6fIChssCI54Nl5zCnHpzkvcDorumwKvNdK1OMqsTnd8jK0ClKPOjClAxAfonYfxqMNwIppVgpYHzcvB8CXz/Cf5vwPxtMP8dmP8W G5FnpuR8xpku5iYxYgZrDyBFYYpGTk1yqd5OyqsJ7H E/e1d9DZfEV/f79ON2W1Wlwup9PpnJub02q1SqWyWyDhMk8z2462t3cwTm7hnt7MYXO4PJ5CoRgdHdXpdLrp6ampKXLcZ2hoqLOzc2BggM1m8/l8i9UaCoVCoVAsFiNnhMlT/DxhSMaFrLgsMAIAkYsUXaKs6o0k9wGcX1vg1KRZSwSoOsWqzql XPB9sFABInCEyBbYn2HsatDfAsYrwEwF 0pwfx68N4LvqzD/zYXFGVhYn D CjivBdulYKYu sBjoMZggAK9FBBTQEABLhW6KoBJW6gA0VcCaxW0YDCxnrzpt1ABChzOTTyR4tSmyAoQpybPryVEt d5tVnZL/K6PeWAmhzWPoc4x6WYsBatzOzwxhTvgRKvpsitybBrUozVKVZ1duwnpcARvOBHAECQLbAPYfQamLkJjJeBGUO2KnBdCZ4bCN9/gO/rhO8buPfWkvM/89Yb08YvxCYvDqqo3j7MKcCsXdhcG2Y8hU0fxTT7MeV72HDbH4zTKpfbEwgEE4lkNpvNL/lgLJaClthPIV/IZDKxeDwSiSbiiXQmSy42Uog8k80mEolwJOrz 51Ot9liMxhn58yWf7wRdt4I0FIRD FELlSaHylMH0n3/inFuz/NIrvdjxS824nMDDkpjwCgEAHNHTD JZj MugvAQMGsxhYaGBfhZyfRc7PIdfnkfMLyH41Ybu8PLeqbKQWp7HcBCWjoiaVlJiYFuJXzrOqfB0rPM0V3oYKb32Vt26Fv25VoH5V6PTKaMOqWB0WEz0UT ZisVg0Gg/6dF79bofsJ ZTqx2Nqw3ND2kYz0/IT9mNI5GQn1SzKJVKuWxmydLybN9vzoxz0OtMJBJNzW2NTS3tHZ2sLg6/WyAWSyQSqVQml0hlYomkp0csFPV0C0XiHolc3itX9MoVvTK5QiqVSyTSnh6JUNTTLRDyuwUCgVAilvT29g0ND2u12qmpqcnJqYmJyfHxcbVaPTA4JJfLBUJRF4fLZnO7BUKpTD48PKzRaCYmJjQazfjY2Ojo6MjISH//gEyuEIp6uro4rW0dbW0ddAaTy WLxZL /gHNxMSMXj89PT05OanRTKjUo/2DAzKZQiAUdrE5rW3tdadPHzh05PDR4xwunzj7jHkBw0 P4dnC NH7KF7E076iS5zTvJ/q UWSdXuKWZ3i1Oanf41H24jy4gxQKQ2G34P6apj CsxcBCYM5jCwrQDH5eD8PLiuBee14LwG7FeD9VLCTAMThqYxfALD1VipH8tJaUkeNdxZ4Wmssh3BVAe/yqh/p7GV3kbnM9kCDk/A4XAYDEZLS0tjUyuLUa9o 6VsT41i773yvXd2H/ptS8Pxltb2LhaLw EIBN0ikUgk6unu7haJRO3t7Wq12u/3k7e SROxZDJJdnCWahjnBcMFJC9kxeWA8QwkUTmPp1xFhyCrfjstfCzJrM50VadZ1eQMUMm7DU9rgcAJUlAbz4NpPaivgun/gJmrwIjBLAZWGjguBefV4L4OPF8C95fBdQO4vgjOL4DtMrBUwiwGegx0FNBQQI3BIAX6qCDFQESFbipwyPHnCqBXAmOxAtSKwewOQEBe5SNy5tL8/tzET5Os6nRXTY5Xm m P9f/p4LxeDk4hvKRj7bYWTa/zhXDM66 kwC6JHntzrTst0nm7SlmdVb9aNG/l8g7EEKkERi4j4LqOpj6CkxfifQYmDBkoSDbCuT4DHJeSdivLlmuys1entStCo9WeJWYRYDp2ZdM8e/RitdpRC Pc9eqTtfItmDK kdt7lgompoPBPzzgVA4Eo8nyPor6QiG42Ucx0kuVCwWs9l8MpUMhSPcB8IBiJxjLZLDkrRBaH0ul0LBYnPYWsNrvBYJydM8 ZLaV/TBzovF6DR2S/9qMgSngulNfXZ1irs/0Pltyb8dQoIJy8LggEDlNPgOoamPgyaD8LOgrosYXsacaQmYIsVGShojkKYcJwA4brsPIkpTRGKQxT8n2UjISa6qYmOLQYoyLaURFrrYo2VUUbq KNVcmmqlTzykzrqmwjlhvfmC1DJpPKZHOJ0GTU8kFI Wiwvdok35dKxkk9eBL6fD6Xy2bIsYBPXK89tzi7vgOOA4Cyf Dw0ROnG5o66Qw2hyfqEUulUrlcLlcoZHK5VCoTi6Xk S3qEcvk8r5epVzRK5FIxWKJSNQjEIi6hcJugUgoFPX0iKVSWX /UqVSjY PjY2Nj46OqVTqkZGRgYEBuVwuFIq62JxOOoPBYHG4PKGoR9mnHB4eHhoaGhoaGhgY6O1TymQKUY Yx MzmKzmlram5ta29g4Ws6u7WyCTyQcHhzQajVarHRvXqNXqwaGhvj6lRCLl87sZTFZLa1vdqdMHDx/dvWff7j37rNaztp 8gOGyYHi2MALA39jLeKEct RGt2U4NfmJJ8rBOlQgb4ERgAiwbIahK0F7M2gvBx22cGzPYWCmgJUGFhqYqTCHIROG9BiapqAJCqHG8AEMV1CKPZQMl5ak08ItlZ76FfbDmGHfysGD3 Ede7rj5Nbm n1NTQ2tba2sLrZMJhxX7pzkPTpz/NtDLS/odNpZk95kNPb1KRkMBpPJYHS0tba0tLW3M h0DoczNTXlcrlIO0/SYiydTpOdr6X2zfnE8H9B8kJWPMf4OJIIEcVUOaQtzLVkZL9PMlbnBh4sut8iUku3wBAgAmxbYfhqmLwFJq8BXQXMYGDEYA4DCwWslWBdCbaLwLoKLCvATIVZDAwYzGAwiYEGA9Ui 5FhIKJANxW41MXx5yUCtBLoVdCBQUCCEGnlhuOZ6ZLvg6z6x mu6szA rKvD2W8QHyi1kics0L0uZLIv1JiJMplnzLNWp0deKjs3Y5njYAWhd2D3TByExr/EkxcA5OVaAZDRgzNYsQchs9iJSMlP4MlJ7DgCOaSYkY2TSv 2ZRGZph1zVr8RrN32uic0JmGek6OD3b75mOpZCIWi3t9fq/X55 fD4bCkUgskUhm0plFbehyqVwuFIvZbDaeSIbCEdIQ3u fj8Zi XweLV6Pz fzqVQ6Eon6fH673Wk0zk5O6qamZuLxBPyrCdBifPxL4PG5FOf7Wfm9RfvLeEKGiPxHkl/mLTBwFYzdBOOfh4kKmMRAh4EeAz0GBgyMGNJjaAZDOozQYrgGw8ew8jCl3I8VFdSimJoXUHJcapZFzdBpmfaKTCst21qRa6nMtVYV2lYU2itLrZSyh18GIDW cjF1yvJ2Uvmgr7UmZusHgGw2nc/n8vncmTcaPuUOX4pzOLy5PMHxk6caG5vaOzq5PL6op0cqlckWD2 yPiES9QiEQqFQJJZI5QqFordXLpdLpVKxWCLuEff0SMRiqUQilUllvYq wcHB4aGhoaHhwaGhgcHBgYGBvr4 qVQmEAjZbE57B721raOzk97F5nR3CyQSqUwul8rkEolM1CPuFgq5PD6T1dXa3tHQ2HS6obm5pa2jk97F5giEIplcMTQ0pFKpRkZGBoeGlEqlVCYXCkUcDreDzmhsbjlRV7//wOEdOz7cuWtPRyfjAob/KgzPFsaPxcc3QmlenWauzo48sqQDtJAufXQYvAbGbwLN52GCBpMYTJ xkfUYzGAwjcEUBhMYGsOQCkMDGNFLIaTUspBa4FCzTFqyrTLSUOmvW k VuU4hFkPYIa9lboTt05p1TN649ycxTo7Ojv2gU30iOHE92aHO0ulksvlJPX6gsGgyWTacownVgxqJzQmk2l fn7J TwajZI6N2S2PbOG8Y/v9E8rYHMhKwLAsgkhfizw4GiKfW7/6i4 VyXILwDEIIEWUEAPMsGPgCjH8FNNfDxEULK9OAgREDEwazGJgwMGFgxMBALlEKaDEYw0CFwQAGvVSQks0vKvBowKYBiwoMGtArobMCGJXAXAUdFOBdC2nLglYVUSRSqqJ7c37wwVTXnWW3/P/8/mcby7gUUT6S4j2cVdxbcr1GpNVAICDteLMuGK0B1bVo/AY0fhHSYGgKI6YxXIeVdVhhEkupsXA/xSnC9KyLJ/p2GuYCLnfI7w8Eg6FAIOh2e2fN1skZ6 S0yev1JpOpUDjicnsdTpfd4bTbHS63xz8/H4lGU4s3GIqlUrFQyOVyyVQ6Eo15fX67w l0uufnA6lkGl90uCsWi5lsNhaPz88HnC6PadY8OTVtNlsDgUVVjr8b/2QvMAQARDaYkf0el95VmH26FKYTxSigRdH3yAD0Xweqm2D0ehi9GEYx0GAwgcEUhqYwNIWBFkMTFJjA0CiFUGPEEIb3Y4SCgkspeA l3E0tcailLlqJUVHsoJY6aMW2ylJHVam9qty5Am/DcP5XiEIURwjHUbmUKUTEWfOLZeV988wf 50GACgsvtksDaUvyyYn4xwObw6Pf/T4yVOnG9s7OtkcrkAokkgkUplMKpMtlCiEom6BkMfnc3k8AdnFkUrlCoVcLpdJZWTI5Yrevt7evj5ln7JPqezt7VX09ioUCrlcLpXKRKIeHr b1cVu7 hsam5raWnr6OhkMlkcLq 7W8Dnd/N4fC6X19XF7qQzWts7mpqaT506fbqhsamppa2tnc5gcrg8oVAkk8mVyv6 3j65QkH s1wen8lktbW1n25oPHb85N79B97bsfPdbR/s nDv2TomXsBwGTE8Wxj/ThBpT7rrrlzfA0XXm3hqnHRZIABQehZU34Wha2D0BlBfBKMYjGOgXfqhwAQGGgqMUZAKgyGM6KdAL4WQYriIgvOpZTa1yKzItlekmyviDVXhUyvn61Z56y/1HMI8gl 552Met8fj9fvsyojxjYj0AVvT/eaZkXK5TMpsR6LRaDTaJhm7f9eEYECXTqd9Pp/f7w Hw6RcTSaTObPnhRbjX4Lhhay4XP8UAAA55JtypnkPlmX3FM3ryhEmUYrCgqEVQEoPI9 C4etg/CswdjmMU2ACW CUOgymMZjGQIfBFAUmF5YoqDAYxqCfAr0UkFFARLIfKrCpwKIBkwb0CqBXAL0S6FXAugRaMBj H4RnF6pO5XQ5Kio6Xiwpv5/m/gCPGgDgk1XATxfLiCEqpTJ9fylL7yrMrS3H AT5FEQZEKCZtaj/KlDdRKiuRCoqocbwMaw0hhXUWHoIiygobgGmb6eNybbqzTGvxx2JhOPxRDyRiMXj4XDE6/NbrDar1eqbD0Qi0UAg6PX4HE6X1WYnm1Z2u8Pn98fi8UKhUCgW84VCsVDI5/OZTCYai/v88xaLzWyxutzeSCRKtmIJgiiVyrlcPpFIBgJBp8tlmp2bnJq22hzQD8 xEg8nJDOa9 G8R3FHS/LAcOo7wDFq xoFIGxh E/qth5CswfBUMV8IIBmoMRikwhsEoBakooKKgEQoxiEE/hvooSEbBJRRcSCEEVIJHxdk0nFWBM2g4nYZ3VuCdFXhnJd5ZhTMvIpoxXPsKAUCKYRKlUCncltY/Bcp7wj1rs9kcIOJMHX34X6TzzjnO4fBmdXEOHj5ysq6 paWVyWTxeHyhSNTTIxb19AhFIoFAyOPxORwuq6uLyWSxurq4HB6Pz 8mR3zFEolUKpPJ5DKFXKGQyuVSqVSyWNUQiXoEAiGP393F5tCZrNbW9obGpsbG5pbWtta29o5OOp3BoDOYHR30jvaO1ta2puaW06cb6 pP1dWdqjt1uqGxqam5pa29g85gsjkcgUBANoy6BUI n8/hchlMZlt7R1NTc11d/eEjR3d/uHf7ex9senvLW5vf0WgmLmD4L8TwbGH8e4HKGenvC K783Pr8LiANDAnCByIMhhegN4rYORmGLoKhiphGAMVBmoKqDFQYTBCgSEMyF3cS0EyKhJjSEQh FSCQ8VZtDKdVuqgFdoqs61V6aYVyeaV8cYV0VO0iFkYiefD4UgyHo57BBrlxpLinnnerxKJBEHgiUSctL4SDc 0TsZ RXdtb1GUSqVIJEJq1Zw57vOJzf4vw/BCVlzeQAgR5Yzk/5VFd Znfo2HjuN5O2lmjhBCeA5mngblFaC BVRfgJEVoMI 4pQaDDQU0GAwjoGaAiMYDGEwgIGSAgoKSCjQs8h OGeyn8oF9sNYCcxV0IYh20kAQEQZAIhioBxpLcz EZfenRY9cc6Tzn8nltdPraA7ApI1 alflUJ1qDiPABAqI0AQFBPK69DgDcTAdXj/JeV SnEAyykpaQUW6cE8XIqpGVPTH9BM2ZxOZzgcTiZTqXQ6lU4nkymSAwXJXlc8EYvHo5FoIBh0uz0Wq800azaZ5ixmm8frIztcxUKhkM8XSDOWTC4Wj/nn/RaL1WCctdns8/OBbDZHrkMcx/OFQjKVCgRDTqdrds48oZ2anbP4fH74NyRA5JBXwcLMsqpzQw8X3ZvxpAoRJYQQQgQgAE8zyC D4Vtg8IvQfxkM0GAAgwEMBikwiMEAhpQY9GGol4LkFEJKRWIKIaQQAiriUgk2lWBRCQaNoNOIzgqis5LorCQ6qwjGKqKDiliXEXEdQojAcYQIPGMsze/JaR4v8G PqPcBAKDy2ZbBzyrO4fDu6KDv/nDvkaPH6utPt3d0slgsLo/H4/PJckUXm81ksjo76S2tbc1NLS2tre3tHR0d9E46g8lksbrYHDZ36fM8Ho/H5fP4fC6Xz Xw2GwOk9XVyWC0trU3NrbU15 urz99qqGhsam5qbmluaW1qbmloaHp1KmGuvpTJ0/Wnzhx8vjxk8dP1J08WVdXR9YvGptbWtvbOxgMRldXF5PVxWCyOjvpbe0dzS2tpxsaT5yoO3zk6N69 z/YsWvL1u0b33hrw6uvy W9aNHK4AKG/xIMzxbGvx8FfR0huD2n/Xk5cBQVvQCw0GuIDsHAzTDwRRj8EvRfBkoqKDHox2AAg34MlBj0YqCggIwCEgqIKISACnwq4tIIFo1g0PBOGt5ZUe6oKLZVFdqq8h0X505jGdnDmWwmncmmM3nI21jK3l9sa05w7ggNbgeAcilP/sZbZFMyW1YTzD/Ftf3i8AA5XLkkUnxut7X/OpbVDf5CVly QAQA5DQ7s5yanPpHJe82PDVKEGWEEEGUAAD8XdB3DQzdAMM3wOAVMFgJQxgMYzBCFnsoMEyB4QV2Dn0UUFAW2l5CCnQv1n6WRn86K4BRAZ1V0FkFzIugDQPRf0LGSr4JIETgGUM5sC n/VmBf3tuZBPAMvS8Pu9IZUgAACAASURBVBHLZieCCAAozQ9numozgw VPFvw1AQsiaoTRULzBK64qqS8sSi/KiddkRVTEkIsxMPcTGy2CRs7hA30HJ8xOf1 fyyeSKXS6Uw2ncmkUql4PBGJRkORcDQWS6fSmUw6mUxGojF/IGC1OYymOZNxzmy2eby eDyxsGEL WKxkM/nM9lsPB73dn5yy6af3snNnt8aZSqSU/nEKhmEqlg6Gww U2mmbHNVqDcdbj8cK/JQEiAABPWFL8R8vye4uWdeUogyhFFpcLQsUojD8CvZ FwVug7/PQewkoaNBLgV4KKBYzppQCEgqIKUhEBQEF8amIR0VdVNRFQwwaotMQuc/plaizCjFWItbFqBlDug0AiEAEQojAs3hCVnBswIcejLPuc5sGAYDAz8LD7xziHA5vsVjy5lubd 7 8MjR4/WnTre2tdHpdAaTwWAw6XRGW0dHy Ixeez4iRMn607W1dfVn6qvP3XqdENDQ2NjY0tza2trW1tbe0dbe3tbW0dra3trW1tra1tzS0tDY9OpUw3HT9YdPXbi6NHjx46fPH7i5ImTdSdP1p sqzt2/MSxYyeOHDl2 MjRQ4ePHjp05PDho4cPHz1y9PjRo8eOHz9x4mRdXV394n/UePp0w6nTDXV19cdPnDxy9PjBQ4c/3LNvx85d27a/9 amt1/d PqGja/39ffDp8ukFzD89BieLYx/P/DITJpZnVX oOh6A0 NIAIHhMjzBkwbQX4FDNwEfdeA4lKQ00BOAdnij4QCYgqIqCCgom4q4lERm4a6aIhJQ0tHNb0S76gs01eV2ypKnSuKgf4CAcVSEYi8zm59i2e5Y8fIWPMvPHoFAJRKRQA4IZz8XYfFkyr7MqU/S901e1V2pwcAPjHr8 ljWQnQhay4zFGeV6WYtVn5fUXbc3iUS5TiCKHFy/Bp0DwGfVfC0M3Qfw30XwpKGigxUGKgpCyw8z4MFBjIF1EVUUBIBf4nOl 0hbmfj5d/wLhtYeQIIQLPluOyouu13OBDKWZNySkB PclQAvd2Hw4Lf09IburYF6HR7sQnkQIEIETAHh0uCj7Uk72xbT4S/HuK8Psi/wMmqOVZqzDxo5erji5RtknnTPbA8FQPBFPpVPpdCaVSieSiWg0FgyF5wPBcDhCOtOlM5l4IhEMh10u9 ys2WiaNVusPr8/lUqTnnWFQqFQKObz UwmG4vFvD6f0Tg3OakzGGedTncikVgQjCaIfLGQTKWCwZDN4TQYTOpRzdS0we32wL8jAQIgUc4Nv4YL1xQmnij5duEZHSLKQBbPASDcC703gPJ6UN4I8qtAejFIKxbSZQ VXIuIJON8KuKewceZNLS4KBG9EpGyVKyLURsGPbdC1rWwBwDheUc5VJfT/xYX35mV/4HUxzzfcQ7LNJlKvv/BzrffeXf3h3sOHjp84mQdeVI2Njadbmisqz917NjxAwcOfrhn7569 /bs27933/49e/ft3bd/374D /YfPHjoyJHDR48eO37sxIljJ04cO37i6LHjR48eO3r0 KHDRw4eOrz/wMF9Bw7u239g//4De/cf2LvvwL79B/bs27dz14c7du7euXP3tu3vb9363tZt77/3/o6du3bv2vXhrt17du3es3v3nj179pGf37//4IEDh/YfOLhv/4G9e/fv2r1n587d2997/913t23a/M6GV197/qVXtm7dPj29DLv0AoafHsNzg/F/jXI2q3wel9yRN/yuHG5C5SAAEAQOCFB HtT3gPwq6LsJZFeD BLoqQARBkIKCCkgoEI3BXgUOHMLM2iITgNGBUGvXKhVMFbhjIuJFoyYfhsHKOMEABoy TlTgfbp6AP1xvq2Y VymUAIAPo1xv/ QPULltWZLFhSpV IndVHtD0DGvi4D/ayxHKf3Bey4nIGKmfTwv/JC /MTz9Zmj AZ2YRIhAghMoIAEJS6Lse r8E/TdC39WguATkNJBhIKOAHAMpBSRUEGPQszjxwz j8MOiAYMG9I P/jCqgHURtGMg/hbkvAQiSBVEPO8qhxrypqdyPXeleA8T dj5eNhl5 IFQx0huD0/9j8l/85yZhohApEK7ATkjDsT3MtCvBt8nVfZG2izx7GpfdjwoetlwjaxfLivf8BstgWDwVgslkgmk6lUIpGMxmLBUMjnn/d4fYFAMJlM5guFbC6XSqWi0ZjX5zebLUajyWy1BoPBxcZXIZ8v5PP5XC6fyqTDkYjL7Z6ZMWg02hm9wWF3xuMJsjNLWuIkEkn/fMBitU/pZoaG1Rqtzulyw78pASJwACj7BpLMNQXF/UXr lKYSb7uIILs1ALY9oLsKlDeAPLrQXwlCC8CIQ0EFOimLCZNGnAoiE2FLhpiVSAm ZZTgRgViF6BFhclYl6EOioR41IU6AFyDg4BwrN4QlF0vZEbejjNqi6amQDLPJX2N PcRPzMZstbm97evHnLzp279 7df DgoUOHjxw6dOTAwUN79 7/YOeubdvf27p1 7Zt7727/b2tW7e/72d7a8u2nzlnfe3bZt /vvf7Bzx85duz7cs2v3hzt37d65a/f77 94//0d773/wbbt729 e8vb77y7efOWTZvfeWfL1ne3bt 67b0tW7e98867G197Y8Orr61/7oVXXnn11Q0bX3zplY2vvbFx4xuvbNi48bXX33xr81ub3357y9Yt727bum37tm3vb93 3rvbt2/Zsu3td97dtOntVze /sqGjS 88PKbm95msroSieQFDP9NMDwHGP/XQAgAym5JqfuO7OAPS 5NeGoIoRK5lwEA4qPQfyvIPgeKL4PoKhBeBN004FOBRwEOBdg06CLfpysQkwoMGqJXAL0C0SsQowroVYiximBeRDRhxMjP8VKCQDgAYqg9L9GN7kRxyJ/ McO2tmEUAHACcBx/6oR6zfHJh7rmtk GtuoiDwqsd5zUHOUOA8A5GIb8/Vju6d0LWXGZo6g/WeLWZAd/WHJuxOM9RDkFpCcguTJnN4PsCui/CXqvA mVILkYxLQFxiMiCSUF FTg0T4i6KwKYJDsh7z0XvkR 2Gugs4qYKwAPx8BeXUcEXihnBgout/Jqh8t8WsL2g/P05Mu7wwQAKCMO9X9E1x2d2FubTnKQKUoQUC5XMznS4l4KjDwJ1fLJYaG68dOrR6sf0Bx7B5R6yaRTC1X9A0Oj5gtVn8gEA5HotFYLBaPRqPBYMjr8ztdbofT5fPPJ5OpQrGYy XT6UxsYbrZajDMWm32SCRK0h S/RQK Ww2l0gm5wNBq82unZwaG9dMz jtDidZAQKAcrmcy VisbjX65 bM09oJ/v6B0c1E3aHE/5NCRAAIAREKat8pth9e17zeNH3Pp4eJYjiwusOwhGeAeNGkFwBiutB8kUQXgndFwOvCjhUYNOATYUu6oL6 AIZpwF9sRrJqATGCqBXAfMi6KBBRwXYTwAAaQeDEIFys8XAoYL N8Weu9Kin6FS p/z0Oe8TG02 67deza8 tqbb21 Z8vWrVu3vbt1 6bNWza 9sYrr7624dXXNmx4bcOrr73y6saXX3n1xZdeee6Fl55d//z69S88/8JLr258/Y03N2/a9M6mze9s2vzOG29u2vjaGy9PLzL7y8/rkXXnzplS1btr351tvrn3tx3TPrX3p5wyuvvrZhw2svvbzhhRdebmpqHRoanpnRz0xP9/f3d3TS9 zb/ JLr/zpT ueXf/8X5597tlnn1//3IsvvvTKiy /8uJLrzz/4svPP//S8y 89NwLL61d 5f3P9jZ3S1wud3kUyzLy/cFDD89hp8Gxk8GOR1SSqUU65DkjvzMb8rB46hgQwuTsgQCQKFe6Ps69FwJ0htAcDXwLgXOKmBXLvQRPrGF6ZWINFSiVyHmSmCsQC0YDD6K8gECIQBi3Bq5dUvf6xIHAIwEsw9zbD86oU1mSwDgDacf3jtwX5Puh/y5B4TWhySOh/jGu rHd/B0AEAs91l PqZ3L2TFZQwi7c5y788K7izof10MHMKzxoU5aPJ5S3GY DlIr4DeG0F6LfR8FoSrQEADPgb8xcIkh7qAKgnpR4WfygXhnwX2swIYVdCKgXErggW/CUCA8q5yqLEw98eM5N4c9x48YT5PT7rMGJJFoOmjBW5NTvWjku dcnwQL WLxXIqmQhH03bLtJqzQcE9IJPL5f2jMuVEj6y/RywdGByZmJias1g8Pt98IBAIBQOBoN8/7/H6HA6XxWqz2R3UAqlS4WiqTBBakGZDZbDQaTze4IRyK5fD6fL Ry UIhn8/n0 l0OBJxe7wGk2l0dHx0TDMzY3A4XalUinw3KJRK6UwmHI44XG6DwagaHZdIFVK50vXvWwFajHJgLMWozorvLs49XQrWEzkrKZ1JjhGgchoMr0PPlSD PPRcB92fA95lwF4FrBXAqgQmDRjkKqyAzjPIONmLXWrHMqqQ7SgAIKJMVpKJYrAcYRbtL2R6Hyhza8pOwT/teT NkWc8HpdIZVve3bZ27bPPPLP mb88 8en161/7oX9Bw61tbU3NjYfPXp8x87dO3btbmhoFop6RKKeurr6F1965U9/XrfumfXPPvscedyue bZP6995uk/rdu5c7dcrrDZ7aFQyD8/b7PZx8bGRSIxnc5obm7h8fgWi Wvv0w2m3O73WNj411szu4P95IH R/ 8PRTT/3x6afX/uUvz7/55uYjR44JhSKjwZhIJMi/dbb iH8nLmC4LLHsNfOyfyDPu6/Qe3/Bur4UYaJSGBAQBEGqvaGYCobuBsFnQPh56P488D4L7EuBeREwVgKjCuiV0FkF9BVAXwEM8mclYqyEdgy1YjD2NCpGSFGcXKH8i0PDX901/EeJc2A u98Qu49jeeDIyLQzDgChRP6RvYr7WrQ/5Op/xDf SGB8kDV1GBg2ITABD/voMXH4sLWXH5AhV0B0FYmx34YdHxcjnKIYohIO/WkYsh54bRR0B8BchvAPF1IPgs8C8GbhVwaAu1SeZCeRIY1DMIJckpqxadv1YBvRJaMNCuR0QRCJyU8EblFJ6QFlxv5tSPgWhNbmz7so/ LMVyEyAEiEDFRFry64JwTW76yVLgYCk5nc/lEomky no6x8SKVT9Kt2oZlo7qdNOTo5rJlTqsXHN5IzBaLHYXC6Px vzeP0ej9fpdNlsjjmzxTQ7Z7c7gsFQJpstFksL99ujMY/XOzs7NzNjMFttgUAgm8uR1CeXy6czmVgs5vfPW6w2rXZqeEQ9Nj5hNM76fP58Pg8AZRzP5XLxeMLnnzdbLNpJnXJgSCCSCISSf9Aj6F9JgAAgr3m/yL09N/hw0flyOdJFFAOIlHIgcABARAlsB0F6I3RfDoLPQffngHMldH0GWBcDYxXQVy5kTDJ7MlYAYxUwLwLmKuikQisG3TciPw8A0MKlD0DlZDkmL3u25MZ UuSvyQ68gIjS VuXn4hzd71ZvO TTqetVptWOzkxoZ2eng4EAuSlX4IgisVSNpvNZrNLH8ZxPByODA rTjc07ti5a/Pb7 zYuau /pRUInU4nOQC ptBzg7D4urxx7INUvNfT4/m8/loLOZ2e2Zm9Eaj0W63B4PBVCp1pp3k2arr/p9xAcNlieXOmDgAZMc/KPNqc8OPlFxvlONiVI4j8mWY5EA5D8y8DKJrgXMRcC8F9uXAvhy6LgPWpcC8BFiXAPNiYF4EzJVAr4QODFox6L4BOU6TZtTkKK561vvNd3rubtQ xDc/IXc9Jnc yDXde2RIqvORX S5lpG761QPMzSPsCd/2KW9v3m0dkePwR1dzoddjPN3cl/IissVRMqVFf2kKLgjN/mzou89PDGAytkFmxESzKwLxn8Gos C BoQXQfdnwPu5cC GLpWArMKGBXAXCSUS3fdScVn iKh7MCgDQPdq TIFCIIAgEQRSI1UfLvy808me 5M9v9EJGwAiz/ DMZ56UYCVByi9PM/6 9Mw9u4zrQvHdrt2a2NpnZmand2v1jqqZqa3dra2omSTEgAEKiJNKWKNEaMZEcx4oSxWac IjH0Y7jRDNR4olsamTLpmLJjm7rloiD4H2JFO/7vu8TPMADJBpodDf6evtHg1ALvMDuh0YDer9KeTRk9wP649evv36nzlO8hxp8nZi96l7qWVxcrKqps bk1dTVdXR29Pf3Dw2PDI MDA2P9A8M9vb1Dw2NTExMTUxOTkzaJiYmR8fG/b8aGByanLItL6 QFEVRXoIgMJdrcXFpYnKyp7evo7NrYHBoZnYOx3GCJDwej8vldiwvz83Zx8bGu7p66uoa6 ob29s7R0bGlpaWGIZhOY6iKMzlml YHx f6Ontr2toKiopyyssLq s8nqDGsEW1gDE8xxpd2XudlvjiOYUauoUvVzI0Us8AML2dYAHPADAUQsavgPy/xvI k/A nVg/Qtg/UuQ RfA8ufA/GfA8nVg/jowfw1YvgaMfwIePAfuPwdMfw6ajvOeSQAAz3GAY3kAeBZnXLXUzFmy66g7b6fbpGOX 5W8XDk2lf/2v7YEHgBhU5V1x4cyLAsAIGn2Q2u/4V9KnbhXKCTIeTRwB5z6QRpCAWoLEA8A4L0YXvEGnaVzW3cQTd hpn7HrJRytHM1A7FAGFywWAVajoOCvwGWPwHGfwcyngMPnwMPn/PdtsJ/H/4pKPjfoOcUT84BQXOO5TjA83hJU8W3ThfsudO6P7tvX 7Agbz feau D88LmzzdRE2Dtl3f1K4 6v6Pbfqd92o2/mHsltVg9Cu9GlC9eRGtSIseA4A4B3JpHPiPSWJ1MCr3rmLDN7Bc17AA45ftaXXAfpOgqK/Brl/BnL/K8j97yDrr4Dlz4H5a75AKTSeCS2UJiFQfg2Y/7MvUGb9D37sCgAA8ECYZcZzHOsZoue/okbe9JS/wObuJPtvCV8oRBcaggDE8iyN15/yWLSYMdZdloj1/8w5cW2op8KUmVP6uKK9vXNocHhicmp6ZtY2PTM1NTU PjkyOjY PjEzOzs7Ozc1NT02PjEyOjY0NDwwODQ0PDIxMWmfn8dxnCQpD0H4BwANDY 0d3S2tnf09Q3abDMrTqfTiQnrBs3OzI6NjXf19NY1NNXUNrS0tvX1D9imp11uN00zJEW6XO7FxaXJKVt//2BzS1tFZXVWTr7Zmt3d0weCq/DD3QLUe91tjnUZte7cHUTbEcp2mll5xNEO3lf7c4KJedYLpjNAwxGQ/9fA8h9AxnPggajevP8cuPccuPscePgcyP0b0PRDsFgpXLpv/CAAHOtmsQbvXDrZ 0N30W7MqPVYtET3l0peLHSbynk6 s9dtxDhZx4vk9thP1UwGfdRdWm33f/zjb5AiJ7WYpCGUIC7hg3PMUT7eSZH5zTrsIxYV1acp U7XttvGUch551fHQ/E qISAMDZCUYugOZXweOdoPjvQeHfgoK/BcXfABXPg/YTwPYQeB3Cob4nCuBZ7wrvKRvp/liflr3rRn2SuS0ps PFzLbn7zYlpldOLLjAqnTFHZM/vFJx5HJ56ldVeW0T0C5zDSFsAUK1IhR4DgDAEYuuolfoLJ2nMokcfpOev8F5 oQ1lgDH8f62VXsOqEsGuX8JMv8jsH4dZP0VsP6Vr5HSIgTKrwHz14Dl68D4p D c Duc8D8X0D9ywDrBkC4C3yjqThyjF54QI2dIOpe9ObosfwjLD7r/z6hICRjgIYyPNY4t1mHmXQrD2MdJQmOrtdqyy48NOXV1NV39/SNT0zMzs3NLyzY7fMzs3M22/TE5NT45NTM7NzC4qJv2pdt2jY9PT09MzM7O7 w4HRiOI67XC7M5Vpecdrt8 MTkz29/c0tbW0dnf39g5NTtjn7/OycXRg0PTQ03NnZXdfQVF1b39Tc2tXdOzY2vrCwSBCEx0OsOJ3zCwuTU7b gaHWtvaq6tq8vCKjxWrNynXjOFB1ABImjyy0YZYdbrPWadI6MzSu3B2eju95bb9nlgs476ww8cF3twtXwjFgqRYMfw6aU0H5bvDo26D4W6DwW6BEAyqeB61vg7EbwNUDfKsZsKtD3gDHOFhnJT37Gdl33F28B8uIdZq0LrMWzzQwC22KXXRIG3u3xepIQHCjZHBoGgPrecWJ09mts6UjeHr19K6LLR9m9wEAOIXaxTcEaQgFuIOgaXujNz/RY43DzDqnMdZljHVlGcjm73gnf80sGnlylOe8wqhQnmeF/jKfBjQGyDlAzABiBlALQFhBUSiVY3xjKTiaIyYYR47X9lu /dC7n338v8417L1bs/9B7Y6v6v/u08qrRfXgafFJmrUtuWmaBaEMlCHqd0C1IjR4DvA82X byo5zmfSYRY9X76dG/5GZv8XivRxH frC/DMWaSeYuusLlKZ/72ubFAKl0M913x8o/ydoTgX2YgCAMDpN6PnieZYjxphFIzXxK0/DQcwa5zLrqdyd1NBD4QuF6EKhD njXBNYTjKVpcNMOsykW8nQLtyPnS/Y cj6uwfmwrqGxt6 gcmpKbt9fmFpcX5hYXbWPm2bnpiYGB0bn5i0zc7ZFxYXl5aWFheXlhyO5ZWVlRWnE8NWnM7l5WWHw7G4uDg7Zx fmOofGGpr72xpbevs7O7vHxgdHR8bmxgZGR0YHOru6W1pba tbxCG/nR2dg8ODdts047lZacTW1xyzMzOjY9P9PX3t7S0VVXVFhSWPDRabt2539vXD4K 8cMWgDivy116nLBqMZPOZdY5TVosQ vOjfe0HaFtv2EWjRwxyLEkt/rSw3OMb1KJcL53ERA24JkEnklATPP0ChC8CADPMYBnfSPxeYajphhHHj3zEdnzQ3fJHpdRh5m0TqMWM2mJTJ3r0Y9CsTb5uqjq4Q0AeNwzv/dcx8Pqdd6SV3D6o zBwiHXiIO427O0787AD662eGmY43ClgTSEAsxtHBiPq wnTLbOadJjJi1m0jpNOrcxlsjWe2oOkMNvMfY/slgNoOd9OwoBwHMs4Ghhwein/sfzgKOFASi 25xZZl2NzMJVavQX7rqDTJ527O6e75/54v cKf /n1TGnsm eOk9tv7/iWd4saKAyYYybIYiAKFaERpCmlzsoPKfJ7LiMKFt0qLHaw9Qo /S8zcYdzvPeoBvdODqVqkA8LQbOJrA2DXQ haofAGU6cGjWFCiAWVxoPog6Hwf2Iw81guA38ksx3GABzxHsZ5 euE Nfm p mQK9uAZWhcFj1h1Xly9/qmgKm/RxvwgKOJpt zuXqnSY ZYp1G7VJG7NKDWK/lG49uvn3zYV5VVU13T /4xOTs7Ny8fWFuzm6bnhmfmBwaHu7rHxR29ZqcmpqemZ2zzy8sLi45HA7H8sLi0sLCgt1un52ds9mmx8YnhPTT1Nza3tHZ1d3T09vX09Pf2dnd3t7Z3Nza0NBcW9dQV9/Y2NTS1t7R09M3PDI6ZZuemZ2bsk2PjU8MDA51dvU0NDY/rqzKzS 898B48879R6WPWW4bdWw4AhDPAgDI3mukVeey6DGT1rVab LGWE/uDqLxEDX2j7T9Sxar4r2zgGM4fwXJMUBovXy66gQA8DzLczTgWaH25HkOMA7O3ULP36Qmf0W0HyEKd Fm4YO0WEasy6zFzDpPppbs wqA1Y2XQ4l6Ht4AgJax5QuV09 93vfrjG5mzRIpJ 52vvpwqHveQzBc5ogzKWNo38X6wRknUKqPZiOQhlCAuRXG0EPan37MOpcpls3Vu3MPuItewS1asmwP2XXUO/UvzOIt1lXLe20ci4MnNzAvTDnx/9fX88WSPD3HupuYxfve6Q/Inh8Sj59nc/VY4cve7J3L5p25V48 vPRqx 1kxvIt3KzxThQA0S3M 1s5QkkoBpKjWhEmLImXv HN1jtNeswYi5m0WIbGlRmH1yZ7h9 kZy9yWBXvnRcSJPAFSt/IWR4AwLOAXgHUIqDmATkPvIuAcfkt5TvY1yDH88wK726i7Ve94yeIxkPunB1YRixm0jpNsSsmPZ2tw2v CbDeEF0o3JWg6dkaMiveYzVgZh1m0jkzYrlc/bI5fizz1dYbh2/dfVhcUtbc0to/MDgxMTk1ZZuYnBoZGevvG ho72xuaWtr62jv6Ozs6u7u6e3vHxgaHhkdHRsbnxgdGx8dHRsdHRM2/ rs6m5qbq2rb6xvaGpuaW1t62htbWtqbq1vaKypq6upqa2uqaupra9vaGxobG5pbW/v6Ozu6e3tG jp7evq7mlr72xobK6orC4uKc3Myrl15/61G7eyc/IoitrWBSsfgHgAALc8gOcfJK1CC5tWqD292Tosc5fbstubG ep2Ev1HfdO/ZZeuM25G3jvNM8SvBDVfS87vr7w1f/ywHeD8zzr5bx2Hm nl8z0zBlq8Kee2mRv/g7MtNOVuZPK1mEmLWbSC288VJbenfci6xuiH9pVv9Tz8C7vW8jrcVh6lo496H/h01qHyzebSRD3jyVDf59We9Q02LtEAJ6/ObiyxzSw4/P67JZp4FuKN2wgDaEAbfMgctmVewDP1GHmOMwUS2XpXJk7ifpfs85RwFJkx cu8066wEBW7yN7fkRN/Jqe/5Jx5HB4M0eOcF47Rzs5xs0xHp7FOQbjvAs8NcbhrcxyPj1/xWv7Ldn/GlG731uww2XZSbV/xtM44 inq98C1m CnG/SmTGYJc6brXeXHOO9LuEbQbmuYIChyqFeFCDd7zZukwsx4zxWJGLWbUOs16zKilsuLw8r1E33Hv9IesI5Pz9HI0JvS3 mIQzwCefSpH v/N8zzH8Bzjiz4czzE4Rwyxy/n0zCfE4Oue6v1ktgEzald8f0Sty6xzmfVUls47HqrFBaDuBo/jFW/RWTrMsgMzaaksHWGNmy/66exwI0N7R9qLTbfOGzPzKyqrmltau7p7 vsHenv72js6awdlUwAAIABJREFUGxoby8srHpU flxe/ri84nF5ZUVlZVV1TV19Q2NTc3NLq/C/xqbmxsammtr6ysrqxxWVjysqKyqryiuqyh5XPCotKywuycotMmUVWnMK8/KLikoePSp7XFpWXva4oqKyuqq6trqmrqq6pqKyqrSsvLCoJDsn9/5D47XrNy9 eamgsIgkKbDN10vl9wLjAc94mk6DPD1mjsPMeswc583Wucyx7sc/YeyNrKPXU/5TMjPWW7STaEghB1 npn7HLFxjVopYvIOjbBy9wrMEx9GAo3meEdrMOZbkaYyj5li8j8UeM4t3vdNp5PCbROsRsmS3N1vnLjrK2BuZuXp36Y9xi9abpXVZDJhJ5zLr2Rydp UjwLMgxK87YX94Cz0C1yvGLlRODywSdTPun WNfvNsXcPwElhdKKV7wrHjwzL9H9v2mwev9S01LBD/2DCXmDkQ90XTxZJBAAADe0r2tkAaQgGWjGTfVx5rHGbSsrl6l1mPl/ Unq4UH8AuthFVJzzW3XzxDrLieaLte9TQz7yTJ mZs/T8ZXrxNrtspJfNzLKJXbrHLFzxzpzzTv6GGnqL7HiFqtoLSuLxzJ2e8jeY RZxsd7RLFfxD3CLjsrSuSwG3LrDO5YFAAj1LSwG8kw6VCtChOc5zwyWvVdo3PK1TVoMpFXrMse6c/aTVp2nZBfR9hI19q537nN2OZ/19HK0Q hSBKtdikCUJp 0UAIhWzIcjbHEEOss9dovURO/JLteIUoTqSy9K3uv26IlrMJbge8L4BatKz Fo1ZCkdEhasjM1ngy9U6TnsvVu81asvQYOWplGAasBovBwcHrN25as3JKHj2urq6tra2vqqopLS3LzMp9aLRkGM1ms8VoMt 5l3Hz9n2j0ZiTnVNQWFRUVFJUVJJfUJSdk2fNyrFkZmdl51kycyyZ2WaL1WiymMyZ9x5kfHXrzvUrX1y/fP7ixS8/u3Dj0rVbX928ff3Gzbv3Hz40ms2WLGtWjsWabbZYH2SYvrp559r1m c/v3j56vXW1jZhrZDttvsqHIB4AAC71EHm7fVYDa7MnR6Lls3R4SVHqcF7POtrvOJpnOq5ShSkgPw4ojjeU3eQ7P0RNXbCO5PGLFxmHEZmuYB1VrJYPetqZLF61lnFOIuZZQuzcIOZ dg78Uuy/1Wi6Tuekt2gyIBn7yPbP PJJaFwjsbJ/ltE8XfZXL3bHItZdpBZce7cJGZJGMwfwidTeB/egjNM9bY951sedi2RDD wQr1ROqn9Y8eV8lGw mj/NKfn22kVe75qe8E6ePjR5LFK28FHEwey ndeaf3AKqyox2gUWHhgCWjCzlzk0GjwxY5k688i1q2MJz6zfy09OPidpfuXP2s3l6UBbvrUgkapM9zd8hOr5Pdv Q7D1OdP Q7Pg 0XqYqH RqngePN4FCuPcWUmeml/SkyXCSkIB4yc4apnsveYu YHLpAUVO/HqE2CDTw8RcPsdUK0IDZ4HABBNHxBWndOXfvSYSQfy9UThP5C911hHD9n0e8Ki9eYZPFVJZPcPyPH36Lk/sI5MFmvgiFHOu8gxOM9RvjzEczzP8jzDc16OJTh6mSMmWFcLu5zL2L/wTv6K7D/uqT1IFewgLVqy4RSz2EZ2XSTy9nI5eswkNEFpXWYdkaklOz/3f0OIQNQQr3kPlO7AzHFkeap38B5Pu/y/EjpRAQD9/QO3b9 9ev3mgwzjwwzTg4emqzfunr9w6eynX/7bZ5f/7dPLaZ98kXbm49Mfpp0 e HTCze unnn5u27N2/dvnb95tVrNy5dvvbJufSbt /ef5Bx cq1Tz87f 7T85 lf37us/MPTZbmkls991 ZNSX3ZBy9cfHDS1dvnz177tyn5//w RefX/jjxS8uXfzy8sUvLn92/sK5T89/9dXtisqqlRWn5OtVvAWIY8j2T0GeHjNpQb4eLzhE9Vxi3dPCL/0zPAEArHOY6jzvzj0A8vXegh14WaKn/h Iju T/anUyDve8V96J/ Zmvxn7 Q/eyd SY2 Sw7 lOj6gacpxVO lyrcCQoNLuvzZNOHzFKn76OFLO8rfITs/NyVvZfP1TuNWi5PTwmTP0P5ZArjw1to320fd w8U7XjSved7kWeBx1LxA8eTcZd63z3Xpv/mN9mtOnSa1 415acO7C/YDipYPhg4fCBzO6dl5tPZrSB0Cq0NUhDKECRkWNIou1jqv0TeqYKMB7fTwMflv5uBMA6ur0D94i6k3j EbdJ77ZoXZk6d7belR3nzo5zZ o8Vq3brHfnf5eo/iXVf5sVnr5PyhH/f75P4fBZajSTafwV0XkBsNvr/pcJTCuiWhEaQmdiH2ZNJDJ1mFmHmXVMjg4zxxFNHzDLfatHMd7xfKLkKMjT43k78KokouNl78jbzPS/MvaLzNJDdqWQw2pYdyuLd3KebtbTxbpbOVcdu1LCLJmY cvM9Gnv2Ltk51Gi9oA7fyfIi/MUHqFHrf4Uziy0eWrfxy1a0qrFTDrMrCOzdFjuixw A/V6AYA6qZMaekC1naWnHnHk6vKh68Xf2dnZxxUV9x9kXL9 88qVG/eunSv88tWmqyklF45kn/9B3vmXyj9PKk1/4eHHL6effvd3H/z zNlz/3b23O/ 9fSnn/0hJyevr68PwzCO42ZnZwcGBrq6exoam3p7e4U3TGy63d3xJWh6e3G40ukiRkdHa2pqLZlWoTXo3v2HWVk5tbX1I8MjOI4L30fyUrGKByDajZe/7s3S4WU/9g7e4VyTvp/zzJPbjOeFIYEAAA4b8w7ewx /gZkM3iwdlWsgC3e6i3a5HyV6Hj/vLn/BU/68uywRL9lNFMRT QZvjt5l0uGPjlO919mVgdW2TO5JBcrzgGeEfzLLQ1TXBVfeQVBi8FT9ItQTH8LbeuEm6Hduteg b9l1p/sXldPVc/jn/Y79 aN7bnce/qKO8jJC68Un2Z3ac XP32ven9l1ILs7ObvnQFb3vowW/YXq05kdIMQza7YEaQgFeDWmqN7hmQ3bn3lRNwpLcfgM4 jBy1KZbL3LpBfGZxAWnavwCDPfzLltgH2yxLav We9Qv29MxztAaxCs5b8wLQiqhUhwfsWJf IztZjJi1h1bnMsZ7af2LmW3wrkvPsk/TssVP9t9y5L9LZWk OwfNoj6cumex4mRz8CTX6rnfypNf2AT3zETWdRs meW0fUJMnvWMnqMGfEZ1HPQ0HPWWJnjwDna13Ze2jur7k8OnVL H7CJ4haFspXnqcytLiFi1mjvVk6qneawBA7qsN2Uw6Zt3s608bBEE4nc6V5RXCaaeX hxN572ZMc6H33Tc 4b9zjdmbv7d/J1vtBVeGB0bq62tbW5uHhkdtc/Pb/mpwv hSI 4euE4jiAIj8fj9T7V0BvkorIbEYZB0OzyAL3QIdpsj1 /idW/0AUAgCVY5wg9lkW1fISX/Mhl1LmMWldGrPBfLCMWN2rwwu8RDb/zDmWwy308g4s/cP3CV GIBcZWyi62R 5wv80RVOyaWDKcLom/1LTP1Lc/f/SVCltK6URy/nDCnfbEzypnl31v8EVtU/qzRYm3GvcZW5IsbfvMbUnG1oSb9Ts Li7vngbhfngjDaEQghlMW1yRsJwhL7oZye4v6BwdZtY7TVrMHMflxRGtZ0THs4APYjorz61/g4ceuIOgUa0IC55awR/9iMvVu6x7PDW/pO0NT7oR/VctrMwJAACA88zTw0b80asukwE3a725BqYknnqcgJe/4KnZj9clE40H8boXPTX7PZX7yLIEpnSXN38HbtG5THF4yY/oofu8sM4hePqvs1o 73V6R63ukmOY2QCKDJ7Kt4UfQ7zkUKwEvfk3XDd2jI N4Nm7ncbYhQda 73Y fuxjgzD5MjARqfzPC9eRd9fJs xT9Tj198LyH a9GsEAIR9JWh q7tr7QEc6cBLX6Wy9L4hZma926JzZb/A ps3n5y81a0b4ns7gLA9vAEPAKgfnP/2B0W7rjYkZfYcyB9Myh86kD UnNO3 2bz7k/KJhd9fb2Ulz36x/Idl2r23qlLul /71797mtVuvTHp7OEvpvoenIHTTRpCMLbkMbzgKMBz3knCjDLDpcwTNUcx fp6THrU0v8batMxQmdhqhWlAPP0fSolRq4zWLjT364/kU9ZRtmuZ/qve6pPOEpfMmVmegyajFTrMusxYxal1mLCSt8WnbhhUc8FT8ne66wS11P58g1JvTNwgMAAJ4l6elKoulfqYG7EC7yacL3WiiGIwjCU/w9T6Z xahzPIzFzVp7zssEQfjDDb txSnWHLntEoIgzAFIAjzPEs0fggKDy7JDqDrZHL378U94aln4dbi/4IaEy6bCwJTOCUd8WtGua3VJ5o4DWd37s3sOZPfsM7XvuVH/wiePVvAnEwg7JhYPnS/Sny/febnG8EVl/GfFH a0eaig9pYLNUhDKIR5Mh3PAwBY54grN5m06lzmOJdZ58rcyTh6QBCPf5UQ9gmJYlCtCBOGoKcrXZl7cLMWM kwo9a3LJPZQA09VL6zdUvUoyHZeIqw6pxG7YpRBwp29Bf8LtzfaAsiLQAJ25QM3ueF aLGWMxiAAVxnpaPAODVfJ DsOZ0AMAKTh2/WrX7emPSg a9xpZ95ta9GS3P364zfFH9YVZ7wCkjc87PS3pOWVvP5neU906vV2p4QBpCQQU1Jg94Bi9LpXP0mDmOytLhpcc5YgGoo4UsGFSg4SqoVgxkgw7Erc9b3WeN510FR0irDjNpMfPqAtnZezl8DgAAgMR2SvEIJIiox4reEQtl1bnMWqdJBwoNywOhWvoIFhEXgFgAAGNvwLN2uy3CDEOdx6KlRswAALDheElVEPYZTPdrhjVnS/Zcq37 dk3i7ZrEr6p3/LH6yBflc8v4UwevubHDPm3bD9IQCuGvMXkOAEB2fIZbtC6LARToidZ/U3IVH/mEX0M/qFaEDA8A8NSfJK16zKQVWoCoLJ279MeAW39ccHhRj4asc8SdafAtfZS1m3NPhfsbbUGEBSDfKlWeOfejY0yO3mUxeCxaLHsfLezeF6bhkEESXptyPO l2dNZLd9Oy9Off6Q/X6L5uODH16pG59ZZRIHjeWGgrv8fKgFpCIXw15iru6hilh1us85t0TO2RwAosfcCLMKv4SqoVoQMzwMAvAO3cYuwjKEOM2oJq45o 8T/W1WhHg15hnQ//imeqaOydHjVL0K3 wcsIiwAAQCEeE40fsDn67HMnVyeHn/8E9HsCfWiBptyHJfVNPpP9 ree1B/v3YQ82x77fDwgjSEghpkBAAAzosXv8Lnx7mKX2GFqTSRI6NaNPSBakXIMIudLrOwQ0gsZta6zVraVhruL7U qtKQGrrP5OjZHJ13NDPc32VrIjAA8QwAgBrJdGcaMLOOsOqJzvMAqL2lF6jMphEK0hAK6pGRGs5g8 PInssAKLqRhXzUoyEAqFaED0/jrvzv4pk6zKRzmbWYdQ/rn 6uMlSlIYfbMGuiK/87rMcOgNpfaSIxAHEAANY97cpP4Qp2YNYEWtgnSPWTR1RiU2EiobCJcbi/y7ZBGkJBJTICADivmxqx padjSgx1aMhAKhWDAlE84dMThxm1pNWPV79rmpvdrVpSNvKGXt9uL9FUERgAAK u5poPg2KDXjlWzxLR0TVqTabRiJIQyggGeWjOg1RrQgbeqaCztZhZgOXq/eOqLdDR50aqjYvionMAAQAAIBzTRJ1v2KWOsL9RYJFnTaNLJCGUFCPjMIK0RHxqA5APRqKQbUiHHgeAMARC1j 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 koWRQAFIOZFP5IA2hgGSUD9IQCkhG SANJYMCkHIgm8oHaQgFJKN8kIZQQDLKB2koGRSAlAPZVD5IQyggGeWDNIQCklE SEPJoACkHMim8kEaQgHJKB kIRSQjPJBGkoGBSDlQDaVD9IQCkhG SANoYBklA/SUDIoACkHsql8kIZQQDLKB2kIBSSjfJCGkkEBSDmQTeWDNIQCklE SEMoIBnlgzSUDApAyoFsKh kIRSQjPJBGkIBySgfpKFkUABSDmRT SANoYBklA/SEApIRvkgDSWDApByIJvKB2kIBSSjfJCGUEAyygdpKBkUgJQD2VQ SEMoIBnlgzSEApJRPkhDyaAApBzIpvJBGkIBySgfpCEUkIzyQRpKBgUg5UA2lQ/SEApIRvkgDaGAZJQP0lAyKAApB7KpfJCGUEAyygdpCAUko3yQhpJBAUg5kE3lgzSEApJRPkhDKCAZ5YM0lIxaAhBN0waDIWaV5uZmWCVPTU3FiNii5IFzLwrH/bwo8CdP8P9ueyhg00uXLvm/5WuvvSa/wI6Ojvj4eH Z6enpwZxV9HPh8BfPDQT85AlPfrcdFNAwdFZ86aWX/MU ePBgi6PVbcXc3NzA7xI0Bw8eDPJTaJouLy9PTU3ds2eP//Q9e/YcPXrUYrGQJLllCciKAQWePHlSfO1BnaZuK24JlFpxYmIiLS0tOTlZq9UKRWm12uTk5LS0tP7 /mBKQFYEANhstvT09MOHD/tL02g0iYmJwcoI24pqCUBij77usQSxbf8FuVPHDuRZ8Di36 quKTn8kl1DYN8Gh7e7vMAsvKyjQajdhZQQUgv3Yi6Z7oKQ Fq0uIViwrK/MXu3fv3q0OV7sVFQhAVqs1ISFhk3I0Gk16ejpN0xsWgawogqbpY8eOBWgYxHlqt LmyK8Vh4eHDx06tLmlDx06NDw8vFkpz7wV7XZ7amrq5jImJydvKiN8K6oiAEF/cvtxOBziR/hWubXo534p/f MnFsdbnV5/fr1tQYNJgANnHtx9a5 8s9IudVDZ0Vx84/RaNzqcLVbMaQBiKbpEydOBFlaUlKSw FYtxxkRT8OhyMpKWmtekGcqnYrbo7MWlF8 pZcv359o3KecSsWFxcHvEtvwpkzZzYoBr4VVRGAQtf8c bMGX/Jr7zyylaHR/C7DtzqMqCd3E/UtwCpo/kHqN KIQ1A77zzzrYKjI PXz8DISsCAADo7e0Vd2SLCeJstVtxE2TWiunp6dv19oY15DNsRQl1xenTp9crKRpbgEL3zo1hmDh1lpWVbX3Oul2MkXCrw6ou17aTi18c5YwBUv trprmHwCA2q0ortRyc3NhfCkfAU2PGo3m1KlTw8PDQlcXTdPDw8OnTp0KeKF888031y0NWTGgIzugHSioItRtxU2QUysWFRXFPM3Ro0cbGxtdLpdwwPLycn5 fnJycsBhG/UzPJtWHBgYCLhVk5OTLRbL8vKycIDL5WpsbHz55ZcDZFy/VoFtxfAHIGWaf1566SWJpQSOsZIuduhsCqu6dDgcKSkp/nI0Gk1xcbH4NSjIALSWwOF Uu971VaXm7D95p8NUJMVQxSAAl5akpKS7Hb7ukfa7faAZ3lFRUUwH/FMWfHBgwfiaz127BhJkuKfSCxXTVbcCDm1Ik3Te/fu9Z r1Wo7Ojo2OvjOnTti0wb/rHkWrPjaa6 JL/HSpUsbHVldXS2WMT4 frPhfX7kWTHMAYimaXHbLNzmH7H7g2r WZdIeNcRvzTLqS7Ffwv/PQ8rAKn8XSd0VnzllVf8xQbb/LMuarJiiAKQ KVlw46tVRwOh/hPFqTznx0r3rp1S/xkOHHihPBEEf9Q4ldUkxU3Qk6taDQa/edqNJre3t7Njw/o5Qk i0e3Fdvb28WybPn4CJAxqNoyoluAYD251yLOrcFPu10H1d/qEJ/c/kISEhL8b97PSAAKkRUrKir8xcpq/gHqsmKIApD4tXvrlQLW1JgYhm15yrNjxY3uXLFiEotWkxXXRWat Prrr/vP3WA8SiDipo6TJ08Gc0rUW1HswCBrv/fff99/SlBrFkRuAArdO3dA42fUvHavC8Qnt1BISkqK M37WQhAEdD8A9RlxVAEoIGBAX ZBoMhqAZwABITE/1nFRVtbbJnx4r OzcgSsaIkFi0mqy4LjJrRfHjY2AgqAsV3xEpKSnBnBL1VnzzzTf9p2/S SWmublZXAlsfULkBqDQNf IS46m1 61wH1yC3 IgAfPsxCAIqD5B6jLiqEIQFar1V/mRoOa1yKeMB MP58dK6anp2s0mvr6 oCfR30Aklkrzs3N c/VaDShOyvqrXjw4EF/CcGvnSj259ZvQREagELa/LPdhnRlCIVN4T651225hRKAYKHC6nITYDb/QEWdAUjstHPnzoX0LPmo34q3bt1ad/AKhAAED/XXisETLmFVa0VxAAqyIQ08LePo6KiEzw2esAWg0HlUPH4t2JHkigDdpqF7couJ gAUGc0/UFF/AAreaeKz3nnnHSjfJBgiyIoBRHcAUqZWXJdoCkBQrCi/BUja5wZPeAJQSD0qbv7ZZGlO5YFuU2Wqy gOQM9g8w IhAAkrQVISX9GkBUDiO4AFK7mH2kdZ1BQrRXF3dNBPovFY4ASExOlfW7whCcAKdP8E/w4SmWAa1PFqsvoDkDPYPMPCFkAWnfj0tTU1MbGxmDKFP8tpI0BUvKFJ1KsuJYoDkBhbP4RL/cVxK4DMFGtFcXLUAW5PNLp06f9p7z//vuSPzpIwhCAQupRcZtbkMPOFQOuTRWrLqM4AD2bzT8gBAGovr5 841LExISNllKTkCcGqXNAgty/RUoRIoV1yL u4TuU4IkQmvFtYjnb2 8m1VIUK0VA1bj2/Lx0dvbKzan5D3ngycMASh0HhVncIPBEMyiIEoC0aZKVpdRHICezeYfADsAiRdN2ZzNO8swDBMfvN11gDQajZItvhFhxXURixzSDwqGCK0VAwh4ck9NTSn20UDdVgzY2WaTVon6 nqtVus/UpnxfEoHoJB6VLzjksIZPBgg2lTJ6jJaA9Az2/wDwrcZ6paL6oqzlMFgCMVK0LCICCuui/gvEtIPCoYIrRXFdHR0iP98Qa6CCBGVWzFgb N19wI7evSo JiEhITN731YKB2AxB49fPhwWlpacnKyfweQ Pj41NTU/Px8CW9y4tdujUajtuYfAM mAR49e/Zsamqq/ycajSY5OTktLc1ms0H5uGgNQCGyotiHu3btSk9PP3z4sP/NxmAwHD169M6dOyRJwroQCYQiACUkJFy fNm/aynYYLfIvXv3biKpuBFXKHN8fHzdI9fuBaZw1lS/FTdCLBqUAuUQobUiWH1yv/3222I9U1JSlB94qnIr0jQtHqi3JUlJScqkH6BwAArw6CYYDIbi4uJtFS5eiXzt4uU2my1zlYaGBnjXtA1g2TSgUXETUlNT5T9oozIAhc6K4uafTdBqtWEcowY9AJ0 fXqjOnFt9bd5UgnYPVHYDb6rq2vz3eCVn/GgfituhLhM aXJJBJrxY1KPn78eFhebCLCilarVdzDtRHvvfeekjeyogEoeI8KBLkJC3h67pxGo1nbBSuur5VcLEQMFJsG71GB Pj4jd6hgyQqA1CIrChu/gmGtetuKwPcAHTixIktj09JSfEfv/l8kICOrSBRPk2q3IqbIC4NyiXIIRJrxbUF6vX6/Px8 RciDfVbkabpU6dOBVPmsWPHFGv AUoGoIAFmoMkyCeueOjAul2wUROAxBMLg2TLXbU3J/oCUOisGNB6EQxhcWPodk/cCPErSkxMzNzc3CYHj4 Pb t5FpYZDyq34iaIi5J/CTKJxFpx3QITEhKsVqv8a5GAyq3ocDiOHDmyrT/N5iMFIaJcABKv0COQnJycn5/vHwy17oiBmCDmwrW3t4uPX3cEftQEoACPCh0E/oEXG3UQBLWt7gZEXwAKkRUDfBgTE5OQkHDnzp35 XnhAGHQwMsvvxxwmPK7tSgfgMA2dy0lSfK9996LCY6w2FLNVtwccTnyL0EmkVgrbmLFN954I0LHAIXIijRNi1t/Y2JiXnjhBYvFIq4Vy8vLA2rFLWdLwEK5ACSeohWzaZP1pUuXxEduuYCSeJD5RksnRUcAChgimpSUZLfb1z1y7RDRsrIyaR8afQEoRFYULwQSExNz8uTJjarC4uJicV0cueNXtsV2dy0FANhstrXDMI8ePXrlyhWxemGZ8aBmK26OuBzJhcAiQmtFAABJksPDw np6eKlbmLC8XxRsxXFT2eNRnPnzp2Njqyurha3 8rsuAgShQLQ1NSUWLItqz/xQzdm0/XNAkreaMe16AhA4kfslv4IGEsheXHSKAtAIbIiTdPienBLjwUMIlZ4z5awBCCxkjKnCotvhHB5UrVW3BJxIdJKgEiE1opiaJoWr18co3ibrmqtGNA1ueWeOXa7XfzXCWZwoUwUCkDi0VWbz4P1I17TeZPqUuz TdZ iI4AJH7EbneZuJitBl5sRJQFoBBZMWAVhmDeXcTWZhFBAAAI5ElEQVTvRpG dn4wWK1WKPeguLIO43qnqrXilojrBGklQCRCa8W1iDOQwsufqtaK4q7JIHf3KyoqEv91Qr2kpEIB6M033/RfUpDzNcThMSUlZd1jpqamxF0Jm6zaFAUBSLzYqLSNArYceLEuURaAQmTFc fO Y8JcgubgKmL27gG2YQlAMG6B9XQ/ANUbMUtET9gpJUAkQitFdcS0AYcWbuyhMKK4vptW7384s64CxcubOMyto9CAejAgQP SwpycNPo6OiWN rJkyf9B2w oi0KApD4BVraVpHSnhZRFoBCZEVxDRL8ZBBxfN o9zYURG4AUknzD1CxFbdEfgkQidBacV3EzyMlq0p1WvHChQvS7ndxtAr byoNhQKQWKngk6D4rLU1ncPhED8/Nh LHgUBSBxEgmxODDhL2goiURaAQmFF8HSDcPDzF8RnKbDzn5/IDUDifsPwulG1VtxWCRJOh0uE1orrAquTd7uo04riOLithhxxq97BgweDP1ECYQhA0s5a 3585swZ/2 3HEIRZQEo KpffJa0C4/iACTtrHWbasRRJvi2HPFZW44QhEiEBqCBgQF/CWHf7Vi1VgzR54aICK0V1yVcTxl1WlH8rrKtyk18m0dhAJIWMAN hWGYuPlny9mMURaApL3roC4wEAIrCshvAYqgLjCapmdX8a/nsSXSDCxGPc0/QMVWVKAEiERorbgu4qfMkSNHYBW7Jeq0orif8VlvARIPOgvy8TA3N c/xWAwBPxW2mbU66JYTSrTptJ6RsXtkNLmWkdZAIJuRQHxGtDBjwESj5qENRslGGTKKH5FS0xMDPIsmVZUVfMPULEVt0Rc 0krASIqrBXFT 5tGVX8ZSKrBSgUVpTczCaWUc4SvsGgUAASPx4kDDJfq8IzGICkDaoXO1vaKJMoC0DQrSggngQrYRZY8DECCvJbgMR3UJBTVcVzYiVMvVFV8w9QsRW3RPy3k1YCRFRYK0p covnJ0IcWrQl6rSieEK75FlgoZZRoQAktpSEZQbWxvBnMADRNC3u9dvuiheS3xejLABBt6KAWGoJ6wDJXBhwu8iXUbzp/ZkzZ7Y8PmCb2O02d6mt Qeo2IpbIv5DSCsBIiqsFSWs6QXWTMqJrCF9obBiwDAVaesAhXo1gQhYCVqj0aytLp/BAATkrXl66tQpaR8aZQEIuhUFZK4EXVtbK/F6JCFfRvFy AaDYXMr0jQtri4lbOOgtuYfoGIrbon4Q6WVABEV1orbvZfBmh2vFN7cRrVWDNgdaLsrQSuwnqRye4GJN2yP2c5WI1BejqNgEDRYs91m8LveaDQayUtqRlkAAiGzonhaYsx29gJTeBloAEPGgNe7lJSUjR48JEkG7AVtNBq39VkqbP4B6rbi5ojLkVwILNRZKwZs9XDs2DGSJDf6Ana7PcDhCteTqrViwErF29oLLEaRVjTlAtDAwEDAZrzBbDYLa0e06AhA4OkBejFB73ss54aMvgAUIitiGBZwAwezG7xi x6LgSKjePn8mJgYrVabnp4 PDzsP0DYKlKr1YoPk5D2VNj8A9Rtxc0RFyX/EmSizlqRpumAe1kos7Gx0eVyCccIt/Pbb78dUOzBgwcjcW/jEFlRvByiQDC7wcco9ZhWLgCB7fdbQXw2RE0ACmhrDQaZ1xt9AQiEzIq9vb0BlciWKDlWwA8sGcXRJBgkPLnV2fwDVG/FTRCXBuUS5KDaWlHCvRwTExMfHz8 Pi7/iraFyq0onnMXJCkpKcqESEUDEADgwYMHQbpKq9XW19fD tyoCUAAAIfDEdDiuglvvPGGTCdFZQACIbNifX19QJvHRmg0GoV3jfYDS0aapgNazjchISFho76JTVBn8w IBCtuhLhAKN9fDmquFXt7exMSEoIsU3C48ukHRIIVA7oUofx1oKB0AAIADA8PHzp0aHMJjh8/LqGu3IRoCkAAAJqm13YurDWo2WyW/1nRGoBAyKxot9tTU1M3LzY5OVncW6QwcGU0m82bW1Gj0bz33nsSKjXVNv ACLHiuojLlF aTFReK5IkubbvbN1i09PTFe758hMRVgym2ISEhOrqaojXsiVhCEAC/f39aWlpycnJfr9qtdrk5OT09HSbzQb946IsAAmQJGmxWFJTU/fs2eO/uj179qSmppaXl8O6G6M4AAmEyIo2my09Pf3w4cP GSUajSYxMTEtLa2/vx/i95cAdBlpmi4vLw wYnx8/OHDhy9fvuwfNrFdxFvMht17AUSQFQMQP3JglSmZiKgVSZIsLy9/6623EhMT/WFIuJ3feustiJWtNCLIikKtmJycHFAr/uY3v2lsbIT4/YMkbAHoGSQsGzBFGUhDKCAZ5YM0hAKSUT5IQ8mgAKQcyKbyQRpCAckoH6QhFJCM8kEaSgYFIOVANpUP0hAKSEb5IA2hgGSUD9JQMigAKQeyqXyQhlBAMsoHaQgFJKN8kIaSQQFIOZBN5YM0hAKSUT5IQyggGeWDNJQMCkDKgWwqH6QhFJCM8kEaQgHJKB koWRQAFIOZFP5IA2hgGSUD9IQCkhG SANJYMCkHIgm8oHaQgFJKN8kIZQQDLKB2koGRSAlAPZVD5IQyggGeWDNIQCklE SEPJoACkHMim8kEaQgHJKB kIRSQjPJBGkoGBSDlQDaVD9IQCkhG SANoYBklA/SUDIoACkHsql8kIZQQDLKB2kIBSSjfJCGkkEBSDmQTeWDNIQCklE SEMoIBnlgzSUDApAyoFsKh kIRSQjPJBGkIBySgfpKFkUABSDmRT SANoYBklA/SEApIRvkgDSWDApByIJvKB2kIBSSjfJCGUEAyygdpKBkUgJQD2VQ SEMoIBnlgzSEApJRPkhDyaAApBzIpvJBGkIBySgfpCEUkIzyQRpKBgUg5UA2lQ/SEApIRvkgDaGAZJQP0lAyKAApB7KpfJCGUEAyygdpCAUko3yQhpJBAUg5kE3lgzSEApJRPkhDKCAZ5YM0lAwKQMqBbCofpCEUkIzyQRpCAckoH6ShZP4/92CDiSxcd EAAAAASUVORK5CYIIA


----------



## Sunny

Very foggy.  But warming up.


----------



## rkunsaw

It rained 6 days in a row, total about 8 inches. Sunday and Monday were sunny and dry. It started raining again around noon Tuesday. It's Thursday morning and still raining. I think the drought is over.


----------



## Mizzkitt

The forecast is for a massive snowstorm coming my way. Off early to get groceries and then hunker down.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....breezy....46º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rains have cleared out, temp 57 and breezy.


----------



## moviequeen1

We have a winter weather warning starting tonight into tomorrow afternoon.The local weather people claim we could get 6-14 inches of heavy wet snow depending on where you live in WNY. I expect here in the city we'll get a couple of inches. Sue


----------



## James

What a difference a day makes and tomorrow looks even worse.  Yesterday it was 18 C (64 F) and sunny, humidity 37%

Now, 3 C (37 F) overcast, humidity is up to 75%, winds are kicking up.  Rain is supposed to start shortly then by tonight changing to heavy wet "_*Heart Attack Snow. *_ Calling for over 20cm (8 inches) here by tomorrow morning with 70km/h (45mph) winds. Nasty.


----------



## Falcon

Supposed to rain here for the next 4 days.  Making up for a too long a dry spell.

A bit chilly  right now.   Dang!   HURRY  UP  SPRING !!!


----------



## hollydolly

for the last few days and for at least the next few days it's like this...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CeeCee

Falcon said:


> Supposed to rain here for the next 4 days.  Making up for a too long a dry spell.
> 
> A bit chilly  right now.   Dang!   HURRY  UP  SPRING !!!



Yep, the same here in Fresno...we need it!

Although I think the snow is prettier in Holly's pics!!


----------



## Lon

48 F and rain all day is forecast.


----------



## moviequeen1

The heavy,wet snow predicted last night did arrive to WNY.
When I went on my early morning walk at 6:30,the sidewalks weren't shoveled,the snow was up to my ankles temp was 30. I think here in the city we have 8 inches,winter storm is still in effect until 1 this afternoon. The snow probably will melt this weekend with sun,temps near 40. Its nothing I can't handle Sue


----------



## hollydolly

CeeCee said:


> Yep, the same here in Fresno...we need it!
> 
> Although I think the snow is prettier in Holly's pics!!



Thanks CC....it always looks nicer when the sun comes out and makes the snow glisten..

Still thick snow here although it's  not actually snowing at the moment.. I just had to get my big boots on to go out to the wheelie bin..


----------



## James

Yikes! Spring yesterday, winter today!  1 C today no winds, nice and sunny.  Got about 20cm (8 inches) of heavy wet snow last night. Supposed to be above freezing for the next few days so I'm going to let mother nature melt the snow in the driveway. I'm sick of shovelling.


----------



## Mizzkitt

I am just south of you James and we dodged the big snow, less than 1/2 inch and it is melting already.


----------



## DaveA

We're a few hundred miles east of you moviequeen, right on the coast.  Heavy rain at times and a  howling wind.  The temp's in the 40's, thankfully, and they expect possible flooding in low-lying coastal areas.

  I have to pick up our grand-daughter from high school and while I'm out, I think I'll drive down to the shore and see how high the "breakers" are.  Always love the smell that's in the air when the salt water is churned up.


----------



## James

Mizzkitt said:


> I am just south of you James and we dodged the big snow, less than 1/2 inch and it is melting already.



I'm moving!!  LOL


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

This was suppose to be all rain! 50 degrees last night and now about 28 degrees. Now they are predicting rain and wind. I hope we get the rain first to knock the snow from the branches or we will have a lot of tree damage. Mother Nature this is no way to treat your trees! Photos are from my front and back windows. There is a mountain out there but impossible to see with the snow coming down.


----------



## James

Pretty as a Christmas Card!


----------



## Sunny

Beautiful pictures, Ruth!  Reminds me of the 10 years we lived in Morristown.  The countryside around there was really lovely.

Here, we're having strong, gusting winds, almost hurricane force. The weather advisory is warning everyone to stay indoors if possible.


----------



## Marie5656

Well, the Nor'Easter they predicted hit hard here.  Got about a foot and a half of VERY heavy snow.  My nice neighbor, Bones (an ex-biker) came out early and plowed the best he could.  I took a crack at shoveling the ramp.  Today was only one of the two or three times this winter the snow was too heavy for me to just push down the ramp.  Had to attempt to lift it and throw it over the sides.  More or less.  Got a path to the bottom, at least, so if there is an emergency we can manage to get out of the house.

Rick had planned in advance to take a few days off this week, so he did not have to go out this morning.  He always feels guilty that he cannot help me, but between his heart issues and mobility problems, no way he can help. But I will get a nice dinner cooked for me later today.

Over the weekend I am going to try to get more off the ramp and then clear off the cars.


----------



## moviequeen1

The sun came out around noon,on my afternoon walk,most of the sidewalks had been cleared away,were dry, a vast improvement from this morning. I think some of the snow will be gone by Mon since temps will be near 40 this weekend. Sue


----------



## Marie5656

moviequeen1 said:


> The sun came out around noon,on my afternoon walk,most of the sidewalks had been cleared away,were dry, a vast improvement from this morning. I think some of the snow will be gone by Mon since temps will be near 40 this weekend. Sue



I think you got it a but worse than here in Rochester. Some of it melting because of the sun.


----------



## RadishRose

Southern CT got a lot of rain, fallen trees and power outages. My town had 4500 power outages, but I was lucky.

I heard of one death on the Merritt Parkway from a tree falling on a car.


----------



## fmdog44

Dark tonight followed by light in the morning.


----------



## James

Sunny, cool NW wind.  Temp just sitting above freezing.  Good day to sit in front of the window and soak in that sunshine into those old bones.


----------



## Ruthanne

It'll be in the 30s mostly this week maybe near 40, too.  I can't wait for Spring!


----------



## Ruthanne

James said:


> Sunny, cool NW wind.  Temp just sitting above freezing.  Good day to sit in front of the window and soak in that sunshine into those old bones.
> View attachment 49410


Oh, how cute is that?


----------



## chic

It's cooler than it's been and wearing preparing for a major NorEaster on Wed./Thurs.  Many people here are still without power from last weekend's NorEaster. I'm heartily tired of winter. Think spring.


----------



## Traveler

Nothing to compare with the much colder temps else-where, but it's been in the mid 60's and I feel like I'm freezing.  Old bones ache.


----------



## IKE

Clear....61º....very windy.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a glorious day here yesterday,temps in the 30's, Today a little warmer,mid week chance or snow/rain showers temps near 40 Sue


----------



## Gary O'

woke to -0.6°F
no wind
bearable


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....30º.


----------



## James

S n o w
#@!&!@&*$@%


----------



## Mizzkitt

No snow here, at least not yet, but subject to the whim of Mother Nature, and just above freezing. I can live with that.


----------



## delawarelady

finally sun is shining here in Delaware. It will be 48 today Good day to go out as I have an errand to do


----------



## Lara

Good to hear delawarelady! I've been so worried about all our friends here during this nightmare nor'easter all over the north east. Is everyone else okay? Gary? Rose? moviequeen? Dave? RuthNJersey? Marie? prosperous daughter? our Canadians? etc?


----------



## Mizzkitt

Wouldn't you know it. Right after I posted a No Snow report this morning, it started to snow


----------



## chic

Snow everywhere. Power outages everywhere. And worse another major storm is due to hit Sun - Tues next. They're beginning to call this the winter that just won't end. But it will. Never doubt that. Think Spring.


----------



## James

chic said:


> Snow everywhere. Power outages everywhere. And worse another major storm is due to hit Sun - Tues next. They're beginning to call this the winter that just won't end. But it will. Never doubt that. Think Spring.
> 
> View attachment 49589



They just issued a weather advisory which will probably get upgraded to a warning later for another 6-8 inches of snow today....it wasn't even in the forecast yesterday!!  

Happy thoughts, happy thoughts, happy thoughts....UGH


----------



## Ruthanne

We have snow and 27 degrees F.  Snow has stopped for awhile but will continue till tomorrow morning.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a cloudy,windy day here with snow flurries,temps in the 20's. We didn't get any snow from the 'Nor easter' storm that caused problems in Philly/NYC/NJ/Conn/Boston


----------



## Lethe200

Shirtsleeve weather. Thurs 3/8, 2:16p PST: 65 degrees. Mostly sunny, gave a bunch of assorted flowers to my friend who loves to do flower arranging. Calla lilies, clivia, fragrant rhododendron, brunnera, a few roses, and assorted foliage. We pretty much have flowers in the garden all year long, but not all of them are good "vase flowers".

A decent rainstorm is supposed to be on its way this weekend, which is great. Jan/Feb had hardly any rain at all so CA is in near-drought conditions again. We were up in the Napa Valley last week and it rained pretty steadily there for a couple of days, but not much just 60 miles south where we live, barely an inch total all week.


----------



## IKE

Clear....breezy....49º.


----------



## fmdog44

yesterday was 85 in houston


----------



## James

Our forecasted mild sunny weekend turned into Winter.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....30º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been cloudy and cool here in WNY past couple of days,temps in the 30's. We'll be getting a few more inches on/off the rest of this week.Warmer temps in the 40's by the weekend,one can only hope.I'm ready for spring! Sue


----------



## Gary O'

it’s a fickle sky here this morn

wind is changin’ it all around

mild temps
rain
sun

I’ll take it

First sips of fresh brewed on the porch
Clean breeze in the face
critters astir

It’s good to be topside

Ohhhhhh, yeaaaaah


----------



## James

In a word, W I N T E R


----------



## Ruthanne

Snowy day, low 30s.  Ugh. Waiting for Spring!


----------



## Don M.

We have a perfect day for some good outdoor work....50 degrees, bright sun, and gentle breeze.  I fired up the chainsaw, and took down two more dead trees....getting a jump start on next years firewood before tic season starts.  We may see the middle 60's for the rest of the week....my kind of weather.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## chic

Horrible. I have almost 2 feet of snow to shovel. I'm exhausted just thinking about it.


----------



## James

chic said:


> Horrible. I have almost 2 feet of snow to shovel. I'm exhausted just thinking about it.



UGH!!  Time to hire the boy down the street!  I guess I won't complain much about the 4 inches we got last night!


----------



## chic

A scene in my town.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's still cold here but next week we will make it into the 40s!  35 today.


----------



## IKE

Clear....windy....60º.

We've got a 'high fire danger alert' in place for yesterday and today because of the dry conditions and high winds.....several grass fires yesterday with a few homes destroyed.


----------



## IKE

Clear....breezy....43º.


----------



## hollydolly

Snowing!!!! ...again...


----------



## moviequeen1

It will be sunny this weekend here in WNY area,temps near 40 which will feel 'balmy' after a week of cold and wind
I personally want to thanks all the posters who take the time to upload and share their pictures of winter and the other seasons here. I like looking at them every day Sue


----------



## Mizzkitt

Spring coming this weekend finally. Supposed to be sunny and 10C


----------



## Happyflowerlady

It is warming up again out here in northern Alabama; but we had thunderstorms this morning and more expected over the weekend. According to the weather forecast, Monday is supposed to be the most storms, with possibilities of tornadoes all throughout the state. 
However, sometimes, we have these warnings and barely even get any rain, let along storms or tornadoes; so a person just has to be prepared and wait to see what happens. 
With the warmer weather, I have been setting some of the houseplants outside on the porch on the sunny days; but this week is supposed to turn colder again. It is nice when I can go outside and work in the yard, and this part of year is always my favorite, when it is not always either too hot and humid, or too cold and rainy. We do get some of both, but it changes from day to day in the spring.


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....47º.


----------



## JohnnyV

Darn snow just wont quit, this is normally a really good time to go fishing on the ice but the snow is too deep to get out there.


----------



## RadishRose

Bitter cold, 20's. Another snow predicted for Tues. UGH


----------



## C'est Moi

79 in Houston.   Supposed to be in the 80's tomorrow.  Looks like rain.


----------



## Seeker

72 and thunderstorms..My husband said according to our local weather "kid" we all need to make our wills out today because we're really in for it tomorrow. Tornado threats. I was talking to my mother on the phone earlier and he said "tell her I love her because we may not survive tomorrow". :danger: 


Our local weather "kid" is VERY dramatic.​


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful but a tad breezy weekend here in Buffalo,temps in mid 30's near 40.The sidewalks are clear of snow&ice,I'm no longer wearing boots YIPPEE! Sue


----------



## tortiecat

Sunny, but cold and windy.  Must have been chilly watching the St. Patrick's parade earlier to-day.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....47º.


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy....breezy....39º.


----------



## Ruthanne

We are having below normal temperatures but there is nothing normal about Ohio weather!  

It was 36 f today.  The next nicer day may be on the weekend.  May be 40f.  Wow.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....41º.


----------



## Lara

It's hard to believe that yesterday was the first day of spring!! Our temps in NC are lower than usual by 45 degrees even! So much for global warming


----------



## moviequeen1

We've had 3 beautiful but chilly days here in Buffalo,temps in low 30's no snow.


----------



## Mizzkitt

About 3C but a cold wind blowing so hard I could hardly walk against it.


----------



## Lara

We had a beautiful snowfall here in NC this morning but it only lasted about 2 hours.


----------



## Sunny

Enormous snowstorm going on right now. Everybody's stuck in the house. Happy first day of spring!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Snowing........................


----------



## Don M.

We were in a moderate drought, through February...but March has given us enough rain, such that we are now above average.  Luckily, we escaped any major snowfalls, and mild weather is in the long range forecasts. Now, the guessing game will be figuring out when it will be dry enough to start working on the garden.


----------



## exwisehe

6 inches and still falling.


----------



## chic

Sunny said:


> Enormous snowstorm going on right now. Everybody's stuck in the house. Happy first day of spring!



Are you okay Sunny? We're getting that snowstorm overnight tonight. They say at its worst, it will snow 2-3 inches per hour! This will be our 4th major NorEaster in 3 weeks. I'm so sore and exhausted from shoveling, I could cry.


----------



## Lon

Rain  Rain  and more RAIN


----------



## Catlady

It's been a very warm winter, with only a few days cold enough to wear a sweater outside.  Winters are getting warmer and summers are getting hotter.  Tomorrow is already supposed to be 90.  And this winter it has hardly rained, we usually get rain end of December and half of January.  Hate to see what THIS coming summer will be like.  Bless whoever invented air conditioning.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....46º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Clear... breezy....55


----------



## C'est Moi

Gorgeous day.   Slight breeze and 74 degrees.   Even low humidity for a change.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose

Partly sunny, 43F. Only got an inch of snow, maybe. None of it stuck, but melted right away.


----------



## Butterfly

We're in that weird stage where one day it's nippy and windy and the next day it's warm.  We didn't really ever have winter this year.  Very odd.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....light breeze....57º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Right now, 41 degrees..........this is Florida???? 

Wife had to wear her white winter coat and scarf this morning to work. White winter coat and scarf IN Florida???


----------



## Raven

Yesterday and overnight we had snow, snow and more snow  The trees are laden with the white stuff.
It looks beautiful outside and snow plows are out in force but this is supposed to be spring.
Everyone is all bundled up with heavy, coats, caps and mitts and are out shoveling and this is spring!!


----------



## Mizzkitt

Raven, I was watching the news this morning and feeling sorry for all on the east coast. Soon spring will be here for you too.

It's nice here today, sunny and 4C so I have my happy face on.


----------



## Gary O'

S'posed to snow all day, all night
I don't mind that
but the wind
not just gusts, but steady, howling
gets to me a bit

still, kinda cool


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....66º.

We've got much needed rain in the forecast for the next several days.....I sure hope that we get it.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Our weather is warming up. Yahoo!! Isn’t that the way it’s suppose to be in Florida?


----------



## MarkinPhx

It was a beautiful morning here. Highs in upper 70's today.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....windy....still hoping for rain....64º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Getting ready to go into April and the 80 degree average daytime temp. Again, the way “we thought” ALL of Florida was during winter, but sure isn’t.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Still cool here  around 50 but sun will come out making it feel warmer.


----------



## Don M.

Lots of rain this morning....and should continue for most of the week....might have as much as 3 inches by Friday.  If this holds together as it moves East, there may be yet another "Noreaster"


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been another beautiful,sunny day here in WNY,temps in the 50's,certainly feels like spring Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx

Getting much needed rain today!!  70 degrees...


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Partly cloudy and cold....


----------



## Mizzkitt

Calling for a lot of rain today and the ground is still partly frozen, not good as there will be ponding.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> Getting much needed rain today!! View attachment 50318 70 degrees...


More rain...53 degrees..


----------



## chic

I think it's finally Spring!


----------



## Keesha

It reached 9 degrees Celsius today. 
Yay! Spring has sprung.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Keesha

Ohhhhhh poor Easter bunny .


----------



## JFBev

72 degrees, sunny with light winds.  Supposed to be like this for a week before more Spring rains come in for a while.  Yeah!!!


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....37º.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Going up to 7C or 42F and cloudy. At least the rain has stopped.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....light breeze....31º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

39 breezy!!!


----------



## ClassicRockr

84 today with light wind and plenty of sunshine. Just think, we are planning on leaving this to go back to "Old Man Winter" in either Colorado or south Wyoming. That just may be the reason folks here think we are absolutely NUTS for moving. But, then again, they don't want the same kind of lifestyle we had there.


----------



## Don M.

We are still in the roller coaster cycle of cold fronts coming through every 3 or 4 days.  Yesterday, we had a dusting of snow, and tomorrow it may reach 60.  It seems that Winter wants to hang on this year.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....breezy....61º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Our weather pattern is similar to what Don is having without any snow. Our daily temps are below normal for this time of yr,still in the mid 30's to low 40's
Another high wind warning for tomorrow,gusts could reach 60mph.I doubt it considering the so called local'weather experts' predicted the same warning last Sat into early Sun morning,NEVER HAPPENED! Sue


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....31º.


----------



## Mizzkitt

It's freezing, windy and they are calling for snow. Tried to walk and almost toppled over in the wind. What happened to spring?


----------



## ClassicRockr

Mizzkitt said:


> It's freezing, windy and they are calling for snow. Tried to walk and almost toppled over in the wind. What happened to spring?



What's the old saying that goes with where you live..........."Welcome to Canada". Like here in Florida, with it's Tropical weather of high humidity, huge water bugs, geico lizards and possibility of a tropical storm or hurricane........"Welcome to Florida".


----------



## IKE

Overcast.....light breeze.....41º.


----------



## Shalimar

Warming up here. Grass has been mowed several times. Heat on only part time. Plants which survived the winter on my balcony are happily growing. Spring is all but here!


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Windy and cold....
Spring hasn't set in yet...


----------



## chic

OMG I'm freezing. I've been ill with the flu and absolutely had to go out this morning to buy food. I stepped outside where a wintery blast of January like wind almost knocked me off my feet. Is this April or Siberia? I've never been so sick of winter in my life. Oh yeah. It's supposed to snow a bit tomorrow.


----------



## moviequeen1

I thought winter was over here in Buffalo and other areas in WNY,unfortuantely 'mother nature' had other ideas. Alas,I had to put my winter boots back on,as I took my early and mid-morning walks. I'd say we have 3 inches of the snow/rain variety here in the city,another high wind warning goes into effect from noon until 11pm tonight Sue


----------



## exwisehe

[h=3]This came out in the local paper today:

70 today, snow tomorrow. Snow chances both Saturday, Monday; neither looks big here[/h]
Oh well, I guess I'll delay the plowing of my small garden.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....windy.....sleet and light freezing rain.....26º actual.....12º wind chill.


----------



## Yongy

Here in the UK weather is usually the main topic of conversation as we get so much of it! On Monday we had snow, then it got mild and sunny, but today it is torrential rain, although still mild.


----------



## rkunsaw

Yesterday morning started with rain and a temperature of 33F. It soon changed to sleet and then to snow. Temperature dropped to about 29F and stayed below freezing until noon.


----------



## Yongy

A better day today, the sun is peeping through and it is mild.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....calm.....31º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

A COLD 63 degree high in northeastern Florida today, down 15 degrees from yesterday.


----------



## Mizzkitt

I think it will be about 40 today but the sun is shining.


----------



## CindyLouWho

78°, Sunny w/ a few clouds, low humidity... beautiful weather here on Florida's Gulf Coast


----------



## MarkinPhx

Beautiful morning here. Currently 84 with a high around 91.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....41º.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....40º.


----------



## Mizzkitt

A lot of fog this morning. Going to about 40 I think.


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....52º.


----------



## Don M.

We're headed for 70 today, maybe 80 tomorrow...great weather, but then the bottom falls out Sunday, and we may have some snow flurries.  What a strange "Spring".


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, today, in northern Colorado, the high will be 79........warmer than here in northeastern Florida. Tomorrow, high of 77 there, but on Friday the bottom drops out.....down to 41. 

The bottom drops out on us next Monday with a high of 71.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....breezy....64º.


----------



## Mizzkitt

It's raining and I have to go out....bummer.


----------



## Don M.

The day started out real nice...60 degrees and a light Southery breeze.  We opened some windows and went shopping about 11.  After shopping and lunch in town, we got back about 3PM.  The outside temp was 89, and it was 93 in the house.  We quickly shut the windows, and I took the cover off the AC unit, and fired it up.  An hour later, we were at a comfortable 74...and the outside temp has hit 90....and the forecast is still calling for a chance of snow flurries on Sunday....what crazy weather!  At least I know the AC still works good after sitting idle for almost 6 months.


----------



## chic

It's been colder than normal here, but will be warm the next two days.


----------



## Mizzkitt

Another round of rain here today. April Showers bring May flowers.


----------



## Ken N Tx

72 degrees and 40 mph winds!!!


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy......*VERY **WINDY*......62º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday we had all sorts of weather rain/clouds/sun briefly in afternoon/passing thunderstorm,temp was 57. Today partly sunny highs in 40's
The weekend doesn't look good,a winter weather advisory with freezing rain starting Sat afternoon until 10am Sun,temps near 40.Mon&Tues return of snow showers


----------



## ClassicRockr

Guess this isn't turning out to be the kind of Spring that many definitely want. Although, when we lived in Colorado (28 miles south of Denver), our last snowfall came on Mother's Day Weekend. Neither of us had seen snow during Halloween Week or Mother's Day Weekend when we lived in northeastern Indiana (me) and in Lincoln Park, Michigan (her).


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....*very windy*....36º actual....25º windchill.


----------



## Pappy

Cloudy and humid this morning. 72 degrees at 6:52 am.


----------



## Mizzkitt

It's going to be nasty here, lots of rain, flash floods and just brrrrr cold. And supposed to get worse with ice storms.


----------



## Sunny

Gorgeous, pleasantly warm, sunny, finally spring! :clap:


----------



## debodun

It has been continuously unseasonably cold here in upstate NY. Starting this afternoon through tomorrow evening there's a winter storm warning for sleet and freezing rain. Just when I had planned on making a big pan of bread pudding for the church coffee fellowship. If service are cancelled, I'll have a lot of dessert to eat!


----------



## CindyLouWho

FL W Coast - 88 degrees & sunny today....82 degrees & rain for Sunday, bringing in a "cold" front for Monday high of 68 degrees.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....29º actual.....15º windchill.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday afternoon we had rain changing over to freezing rain/sleet,travel advisories all over WNY overnight,power outages were predicted.
When I got up this morning,there was no ice on the trees here in the city but driveways/sidewalks were ice covered.
I took my early walk to get the paper by wearing my YAK TRAKS ,rubber coiled for traction around my boots. Its the 1st time I've had to wear them in 2yrs.
The rest of the day,precip will change to all rain temps near 50. Sue


----------



## Mizzkitt

The freezing rain hit my area, trees are frozen and I do not dare venture down the steps as the railing has little icicles. Staying put today.


----------



## Keesha

moviequeen1 said:


> Yesterday afternoon we had rain changing over to freezing rain/sleet,travel advisories all over WNY overnight,power outages were predicted.
> When I got up this morning,there was no ice on the trees here in the city but driveways/sidewalks were ice covered.
> I took my early walk to get the paper by wearing my YAK TRAKS ,rubber coiled for traction around my boots. Its the 1st time I've had to wear them in 2yrs.
> The rest of the day,precip will change to all rain temps near 50. Sue


We have the same type of weather here Sue. 
 It’s dangerous driving but dangerous walking too. Certainly boots cleats would come in handy for dog walking. Over 500 accidents south of us. Most people took off their winter tires prematurely, not expecting this. We have our generator ready, extra water ready and lots of wood for the fire , just in case we lose our power. 
Its sure pretty though. Hubby ‘hates’ when I mention that though.  My girlfriend and her husband actually went out yesterday to play a game of curling. ‘Yawn’ lol.


----------



## chic

It's abnormally cold here. The high temp for today is supposed to be only 35 degrees. We're getting a little sleet from time to time, but mostly it's dry.


----------



## debodun

Mother Nature
apologizes for the
late arrival
of spring.
Father Time was
driving and refused
to stop and ask
for directions.​


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....32º.


----------



## Keesha

It was straight when I posted it.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

Super heavy rain all day. I tested out my new raincoat. Woo Hoo dry on the inside!


----------



## IKE

Overcast.....breezy.....62º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

We are in Florida???? It's 53 degrees right now! Will be warming up, but still.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> View attachment 51030It was straight when I posted it.



Have had this happen to me. How did you put this photo on? I sometimes use the "copy and paste" type thing, other times I will copy the URL from a photo website I have, with the photo on it (Photobucket or Flickr) and paste the URL into the "Image Insert" area of the reply.


----------



## Keesha

ClassicRockr said:


> Have had this happen to me. How did you put this photo on? I sometimes use the "copy and paste" type thing, other times I will copy the URL from a photo website I have, with the photo on it (Photobucket or Flickr) and paste the URL into the "Image Insert" area of the reply.



I don’t know why some pictures get turned around. I used the pics from computer option. 
It must look very different from Florida. I like Florida.

Wow.A 30 degree difference in temperature IKE.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> View attachment 51053
> 
> I don’t know why some pictures get turned around. I used the pics from computer option.
> It must look very different from Florida. I like Florida.
> 
> Wow.A 30 degree different in temperature IKE.



This one came out fine. BTW, we don't like Florida anymore. Way too humid and a few other things. Can't wait to move.


----------



## applecruncher

31 degrees, snowed last night, windy, cold....had to go out this morning and wore my heavy coat.  Ridiculous!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## moviequeen1

This has been the worst April in Buffalo since 1982,the snow just won't go away.
Once again this morning,had to wear the YAK TRAKS on my boots,sidewalks were icy. Fri .the sun may make an appearance,warmer temps are predicted. I'll believe it when I feel it Sue


----------



## Keesha

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 51073




:rofl: 

LOVE IT :heart:


----------



## RadishRose

It didn't snow nor did it rain. Cloudy though.


----------



## Marie5656

moviequeen1 said:


> This has been the worst April in Buffalo since 1982,the snow just won't go away.
> Once again this morning,had to wear the YAK TRAKS on my boots,sidewalks were icy. Fri .the sun may make an appearance,warmer temps are predicted. I'll believe it when I feel it Sue



*​I hear you. My niece lives in Clarence. I guess the Ice hit hard. We got barely any here. *


----------



## applecruncher

*@Marie5656*

Bet that snowman makes people smile!  Cute.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy.....55º.


----------



## Mizzkitt

I am sooooo sick of winter, flurries again, and just plain cold.


----------



## hollydolly

74 degrees F here.. verrry sunny..I've been out sitting in the garden for the last 2  hours but it's too hot for me so I've come in to cool down 

Red kite...


----------



## Keesha

Beautiful pictures hollydolly. It’s cold, cloudy and dull here. It’s getting a bit old but what choice do we have. 

Luckily i I wore boots.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm....44º.


----------



## ancient mariner

8 am and 70 degrees, prediction is sunny and in the 80's.  Ideal weather for painting the house, sprucing up the yard, then taking a nap.  Hubby promised to slow cook roast today.  That means I do the dishes.  Fair enough.  What are your plans for the day?


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....41º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

IKE said:


> Clear.....calm.....41º.


Clear...calm...50°


----------



## hollydolly

Very sunny.. and warm, 72 degrees at 12.15 am, forecast to be 76 degrees today... 

I went for a walk in the woods behind my house yesterday..it was  86 degrees F , and I walked too far , up hill and dale, after being unable to go out for weeks due to health issues , and damn nearly killed myself with pain...stupid!!! 

..however as always have my trusty camera with me so here's a few pics... very reduced..I may put the full size ones in a new album at the top of the page..

 a Heron in the stream..I had to use full zoom to get him because he flew away if I got near, so it's not very clear..






*Keesha...I know what you mean about the snow, we had it up until 2 weeks ago . The longest winter I can remember ... and now all the late blooming flowers are blooming very fast with the huge disparage in temps almost overnight... 

My tulips yesterday... 



..and my blossoms

 
*


----------



## Keesha

Oh hollydolly, those are truly beautiful pictures. So colourful and welcoming! Your tulips look amazing. 
Yes, I agree it has been a brutal winter. Finally today it’s sunny. Oh how I missed the sunshine. 
I NEED sunshine like those tulips do. 

Thank you so much for sharing these with us all. 
Its inspirational!:flowers:


----------



## hollydolly

I'm pleased you enjoyed them Keesha, thank you..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Very nice...Glad you got out and enjoyed the day!!


----------



## Sunny

What beautiful pictures, Holly!  Your garden is truly outstanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....calm.....light rain.....50º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a sunny day in Buffalo,temp hit in mid 40's,sunshine& warmer for weekend
I think I can finally put my winter boots away for good. I did this in mid March when we didn't have snow for 3 weeks,until 'Mother Nature' decided she wasn't done yet with winter.
Erie,PA came so close in breaking our 41yr record of most snowfall in winter In'76-'77 we had 199.4 inches,their total for 2017-'18 is 198.5. This was one record I would of been happy to give up Sue


----------



## ancient mariner

68 degrees , partly cloudy, high 84, low 69, UV index 0 of 10, wind ENE 10 mph Humidity 90% Dew Point 65'

P>S Don't eat romaine lettuce

The weather channel

https://weather.com/


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....49º.


----------



## Mizzkitt

It's finally spring here, I was worried it was never going to come but it did, Yippeee!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a glorious,spring day here yesterday,high was in the low 60's,same forecast for today even warmer maybe near 70,YIPEE! Sue


----------



## ancient mariner

Expecting rain today.  It's taking a long time to paint the house.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....55º.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Sunny , lovely spring day........:wave:


----------



## hollydolly

After a week of Hot and dry temps, today we have a drop of 25 degrees from  2 days ago..to 55 deg f... and it's raining


----------



## Ken N Tx

51 going to 81 today..


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a absolutely beautiful,warm spring day felt like summer,high was 75 was wearing my capri pants
Today its more cloudy temps will be in 60's,rain for the rest of week not as warm in the 50's by Fri.
I don't care as long as there is no more snow in the forecast,I've put away my winter boots/parkas for the 2nd time Sue


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....breezy.....49º.


----------



## hollydolly

Blue, Blue skies...  but only 56 deg F.... and forecast for showers later today...


----------



## ancient mariner

Sunny and in the 70's to start with a warm up expected.  Guess where I am!!! Just kidding.  The weather here n the West Coast of Florida is springlike and great for planting, great for just about any outdoor activity.  We enjoy it while we can because the heat and humidity start to increase until  a 5  o'clock rain shower sizzles when it hits the roof of the car.  Not kidding.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....50º.


----------



## moviequeen1

today will be cloudy with sun in afternoon,temps in 50's


----------



## Lara

_Lotsa' April Showers..._


----------



## Raven

It's raining this morning but mild.  A very strong wind is blowing and blew my lawn chairs over on the deck.
The warm rain will make the grass and perennials get a good start.

Seeing trees leave out and flowers growing is so good for everyone's spirits.
I love the four seasons we have here, although winters seem longer than necessary.


----------



## Sunny

Absolutely gorgeous!  Sunny and in the 60's, supposed to go up to 70.


----------



## Don M.

After a real up and down April, it looks like we might finally be seeing Spring arrive.  We should be in the upper 60's to low 70's, with a couple of gentle rains, for the next couple of weeks...IF the forecasts are correct.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....49º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, like all of Florida is noted for during the summer months, daily high humidity........it's coming and coming very soon. Lord, can't wait to move from here!


----------



## Keesha

ClassicRockr said:


> Lord, can't wait to move from here!


We can’t wait till you move from there either. 

Weather is beautiful here. It’s only 6 degrees Celsius but I have no complaints. 
The sky is blue, the sun is out. It’s ALL good.


----------



## debbie in seattle

We had 80 yesterday, in Seattle!!!    Naturally, next week will be in the 50’s and of course, rain.


----------



## ClassicRockr

debbie in seattle said:


> We had 80 yesterday, in Seattle!!!    Naturally, next week will be in the 50’s and of course, rain.



Yep, Florida has the Tropical conditions of high/sticky humidity, while Seattle is a wet area.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Keesha said:


> We can’t wait till you move from there either.
> 
> Weather is beautiful here. It’s only 6 degrees Celsius but I have no complaints.
> The sky is blue, the sun is out. It’s ALL good.



We know, we know!
But, moving takes certain things that we are TRYING to get together. A visit to the area we are interested in moving to is first, however. Well, along with getting some things packed up.

At a much younger age, it would be a lot less planning and moving time taken.


----------



## fmdog44

May is the start of hurricane season.


----------



## Buckeye

Yesterday afternoon, I took the time to sit on the patio for a while.  101 (f) and 1% humidity.  Felt goooooood.


----------



## ClassicRockr

fmdog44 said:


> May is the start of hurricane season.



?? Nope. June 1st.


----------



## Camper6

It's still cold here coming into May.  I hate the cold weather.


----------



## Ruthanne

It's a whopping 65 F today so far~


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....49º.


----------



## hollydolly

Horrible...Cold at 50 degrees F, and torrential rain... ( last week we had 80 deg f)...what's going on?????


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was partly sunny day,temp hit 63,today cloudy with on/off showers temps in 40's.
Geez,,tomorrow snow mixed with rain temps in 40's Sue


----------



## IKE

Clear.....breezy.....57º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Early yesterday morning we had snow mixed with rain showers. The rest of the day was beautiful,sunny,breezy temp near 50
A perfect way to end the month,another sunny day temps in mid 50's


----------



## connect1

Was in the 70's yesterday.
Currently in the 60's (overnight)
First real warm up this year.


----------



## IKE

Overcast.....breezy.....66º.


----------



## Raven

Cloudy with a chance of showers and a temp of 6 Celsius.

Happy May Day everyone!


----------



## Keesha

It’s going up to 26/27 degrees Celsius today which is about 78-80 degrees. 
I am going to be gardening today! 
Chillaxing in my greenhouse, raking leaves, drinking lemonade and  caring for hooligans :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Hooligans?


----------



## Shalimar

Camper6 said:


> It's still cold here coming into May.  I hate the cold weather.View attachment 51509


Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> Hooligans?




My adorable doggies of course! layful:


----------



## Keesha

One of them got stuck underneath the shed last night just before bedtime and I panicked ‘cause I couldn’t see her; I could only hear her scratching and crying to get out. It drove me nuts and hubby was at work. 
Yep! Hooligans ! Finally got her. Cheeky little monkey!


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> One of them got stuck underneath the shed last night just before bedtime and I panicked ‘cause I couldn’t see her; I could only hear her scratching and crying to get out. It drove me nuts and hubby was at work.
> Yep! Hooligans ! Finally got her. Cheeky little monkey!


So glad you got her!


----------



## Keesha

Shalimar said:


> So glad you got her!



Me too! :heart:

...and :thankyou:


----------



## Shalimar

Keesha said:


> Me too! :heart:
> 
> ...and :thankyou:


Awwww.


----------



## IKE

Overcast.....breezy.....70º.

We've got severe storms in the forecast today with large hail and tornadoes possible.


----------



## hollydolly

Torrential rain...53 degrees F.... complete change from yesterday when it was beautifully sunny and warm.

It's supposed to get warmer from tomorrow, and by the weekend it should be around 80 deg


----------



## ClassicRockr

In the lower 80's and sunshine here. This coming Cinco de Mayo weekend, it will be in the upper 80's. Average in May is 85. When we move, we definitely won't miss the humidity and hurricane season, but will miss the longer months of warm weather. Oh well.

Will need some rain soon. We sure don't like wild fire smoke and it can keep us off of the water with our boat.


----------



## Sunny

Gorgeous. Sunny, 84 degrees.


----------



## Keesha

Another gorgeous day here again. 23 degrees which is about mid seventies. 
Dogs are at the groomers and I’m planting my pansy baskets. 
Have a wonderful day everyone. :flowers:


----------



## fmdog44

Hit 90 today in Houston. Good bye Spring, hello Summer.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been sunny,spring like temps here yesterday and today,yesterday's high was 68,today around 70.
I've been wearing my capri pants both days. A cold front will be coming thru tonight with scattered thunderstorms,tomorrow more rain,temps in the 60's Sue


----------



## Don M.

We've finally turned to corner towards Spring.  The local weather has been great the past few days, but we are Way below average precipitation for the year...only got 4 inches of snow all Winter, and we are over 5" below normal rainfall for the year.  A storm should be coming through tonight/tomorrow giving us a good chance for an inch of rain....hope it's a good slow soaking rain, with no severe storms.


----------



## Ruthanne

Beautiful day and 80 degrees!!


----------



## peppermint

87 in South Jersey....


----------



## IKE

Heavy rain.....61º.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Keesha

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 51742




Yep! Just like that is right ! That’s great Maria. Lol


----------



## Shalimar

Warm and sunny here.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....light breeze.....57º.


----------



## MamaT

90 and sunny without a cloud in the sky here in Virginia. Too hot for me. Watered my plants early morning, and stayed inside with the air conditioning running for the rest of the day.


----------



## Keesha

Super windy. It’s knocked down power lines, trees and one person has died from a tree landing on them. Here are some of the trees that were knocked over in our area. Our power was off for a while but is now back on. 
It cracked off 3 of our privacy fence 4 x 4 posts so part of our fence fell down. 
Luckily that’s not the norm. Temps are still climbing though. Yayyyyy!


----------



## Falcon

Got up to  90º  here  today with absolutely  CLEAR  skies.   LUV  it.   Summer's not far away.  YAYYY!!


----------



## Keesha

Temperatures are going up here also. It was 80 the other day. Yippee summers almost here. :banana:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keesha, I'm so sorry that someone died from a tree falling on them, we have been in areas where trees were falling around us.  Last week the winds were very high, gusts to 80mph is some places, my next door neighbor had half her fence down, the whole thing needed to be replaced.


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Keesha, I'm so sorry that someone died from a tree falling on them, we have been in areas where trees were falling around us.  Last week the winds were very high, gusts to 80mph is some places, my next door neighbor had half her fence down, the whole thing needed to be replaced.



I didn’t want to bring the forum down but we do live in what’s known as tornado alley and get some crazy unexpected winds that can do a lot of damage in a short period of time but that’s all part of the mystery of Mother Nature. Our fence needs replacing. We don’t know the man who died. It was just a sad unexpected way to go. 
Thank you Seabreeze.


----------



## connect1

Keesha said:


> Super windy. It’s knocked down power lines, trees and one person has died from a tree landing on them. Here are some of the trees that were knocked over in our area. Our power was off for a while but is now back on.
> It cracked off 3 of our privacy fence 4 x 4 posts so part of our fence fell down.
> Luckily that’s not the norm. Temps are still climbing though. Yayyyyy!



That's terrible.


----------



## connect1

70's for high / 50's for low


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....55º.


----------



## moviequeen1

As usual,our local weather experts predicted the wrong weather forecast. We were suppose to get heavy rain/scattered thunderstorms high wind warning. I live right in the city,we got no rain,it was partly sunny,but it was windy in the afternoon,temps in mid 70's. I don't know what other areas of WNY received.
Its very annoying with all this new weather technology,the local meterologists can't predict the right forecast. Sue


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....56º.


----------



## IKE

Hazy.....calm.....65º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

61 down here..Highs in the 90's forecast for the next 5 days!!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday turned into a beautiful,warm day,temps in the 70's.After I got home from church,I changed into my shorts/knit shirt
Today its a bit cooler,temps in low 60's partly sunny


----------



## Sunny

Gorgeous. Will be that way all week. (At last!)


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....68º.


----------



## Don M.

Spring only lasted about 3 weeks here, in Mid-Missouri.  We went from needing the furnace in mid April to nearly Summer heat this week.  We may set new High temperature records this weekend.


----------



## IKE

Hazy.....light breeze.....66º.


----------



## connect1

Cooled down.
Right now it's 55 degrees and cloudy 
High today will be in the low 60's


----------



## IKE

Overcast.....breezy.....63º.


----------



## moviequeen1

The past few days its been beautiful,warm here in WNY. Tues it hit 80,yesterday was a bit warmer/humid was 85.
I was awakened at 5:30am by a passing thunderstorm,today a bit cooler with on/off rain temps in 60's. Sue


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny day here again..last few days we've been in the 80's...only in the mid 60's today with a bit of a breeze so it's not so humid. 

My flowering  Choiysa 



...and hydrangeas...


----------



## Butterfly

Yesterday was the first day here that it was uncomfortably warm and I had to use the swamp cooler,  It is supposed to be a hotter summer here this year than last and last year was AWFUL with way too many days well over 100 degrees.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....67º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a cloudy day here temps in the 50's,2 days ago it was sunny and 85 Sue


----------



## IKE

Clear.....windy.....67º.


----------



## moviequeen1

cloudy day temps near 70


----------



## Don M.

Mother Nature has May and July confused this year.  Today, we may well set an all time high temperature...the old record is 91 degrees, set in 1932.


----------



## connect1

Currently 55 degrees 
High today supposed to be in the upper 70's

:woohoo:


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny morning, not a cloud in the sky.... Just been sitting in the garden  having breakfast with hubs..


----------



## IKE

Hazy.....breezy.....72º.


----------



## moviequeen1

early fog until 9am,otherwise cloudy day with chance of showers high in 60's


----------



## Ruthanne

Very nice day at 78 F


----------



## Don M.

We Finally got a decent rain this afternoon/evening....probably about an inch.  We may get more this week as a stationary front hovers over our area...and we could use it, since we are already 5+ inches below normal precip for the year.


----------



## Shalimar

Hot and sunny, high of 27 Celsius. Unusual for May. Time to plant my garden.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....68º.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Windy day here..........


----------



## moviequeen1

thunderstorm rolled thru around 7am,rest of day on/off showers temps in 60's


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....light rain.....68º.


----------



## hollydolly

Cloudy overall today..high of 15 deg C.. and windy... - complete opposite to the hot sunny day  we had yesterday..


----------



## connect1

55 / clear now 

70's later today


----------



## hollydolly

Beautiful sunny morning, not a cloud in the sky...a little breezy but not too bad. We've just been in the garden measuring up for a new picket fence, while waiting for a new shed to be delivered this morning


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....63º.


----------



## Butterfly

Getting warmer every day.


----------



## RadishRose

Earlier this week in CT heavy storm with some tornadoes.







Two people were killed in southern CT.


----------



## CeeCee

My sister in NJ was without power for 2 days because of high winds.

Here in Fresno we are actually on the cool side, 80's.


----------



## Ruthanne

It was about 60 degrees today; not bad for this region.


----------



## Keesha

Wow RaddishRose! That’s some wind you’re having. Those pictures are really something.
We had some crazy wind a while ago. Trees down everywhere.


----------



## Pappy

Back in NY this morning it is 47 degrees but will reach the70s today.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,beautiful,warm day high was 84
Today a bit cooler,sunny near 70,rain for the weekend temps in 60's


----------



## CeeCee

Sunny and 85 today.


----------



## Ruthanne

It is less than 60 F right now.  Supposed to warm up to the 70s today...I hope!


----------



## Lon

69 F now and sunny. peak later at 83F


----------



## C'est Moi

Predicted high of 95 today.   It's summertime in TX, y'all.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....60º.


----------



## Don M.

We've been in a moderate drought this Spring.  That seems to have ended this past week...I've emptied almost 9" out of my rain gauge in the last 5 or 6 days.  That's almost typical for this area...we go days and weeks with little or no rain, then it comes all at once, and creates flood watches/warnings for low lying areas.


----------



## Buckeye

It's currently 83(F) here @ 9 a.m.  with high of 91.  Sunshine.  Feels great.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....67º.


----------



## beneDictus

Autumn in the Southern Hemisphere....And the leaves are a kaleidoscope of dazzling colours.


----------



## moviequeen1

Once the fog lifts this morning,sunshine and temps in the 70's,a bit warmer tomorrow and Fri highs in low 80's.


----------



## Ferocious

Hissing down with rain here


----------



## Don M.

Raining again today.  We had the 2nd driest April on record, but May is trying to make up the shortfall.  Luckily, we had a couple of dry days, and I got the yard mowed yesterday.


----------



## CeeCee

A very strange day in Fresno.  It's been in the upper 80's and some 90's and today we drop to a high of only 67 with rain.

Tomorrow and the next 10 days back to our normal hot temps.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

Pretty much the same as CeeCee-except it has only reached about 80 recently. But today it is supposed to pour. Tonight our grandson graduates high school,and they have announced that if it pours,they will move the ceremony indoors. And each graduate will only be able to have 7 "guests". So we most likely won`t get to see him graduate. Just his mom,dad and siblings equal 6 and his other grandma drove out from Missouri for his graduation,so I would have to let her be #7. Darn rain. Big party out at our friend`s ranch tomorrow and it`s supposed to be nice so at least thankful for that. What a disappointment though


----------



## Ruthanne

We went from Winter weather to hot August weather!


----------



## hollydolly

Glorious sunny hot day... been like it for the last week or more..forecast for hotter tomorrow but with T-storms here in the South


----------



## connect1

In the upper 80's and humid.
Trying to do some work outside, come in soaked.:disgust:


----------



## CindyLouWho

70 degrees now, with light rain. Also, Tropical Storm watch here (Fl West Coast), as Subtropical Storm "Alberto" continues to make its' way into the Gulf of Mexico. 

Hurricane season officially starts, June 1st, so we are getting an early start. The Weather Forecasters say this hurricane season could be worse than last....I will say my prayers.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a partly sunny day here temps around 75.
Tomorrow,a bit more sunny with maybe a passing thunderstorm in the afternoon Sue


----------



## Ruthanne

The temps have been higher the past few days.  Going to be 89-90+ today.


----------



## Buckeye

Enjoy your Memorial Day with friends and family and furbabies.  According to Alexa, it's 86 now (10:15 a.m.), high of 97, clear skies. Perfect!


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a beautiful, warm day here in WNY, temps in mid 80's with a nice breeze thanks to Lake Erie. I live about 15 blocks from downtown Buffalo Sue


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> Its been a beautiful, warm day here in WNY, temps in mid 80's with a nice breeze thanks to Lake Erie. I live about 15 blocks from downtown Buffalo Sue


I live on Lake Erie, too, and I wish we had a nice breeze.  It's awfully humid here.


----------



## CeeCee

Ruthanne said:


> I live on Lake Erie, too, and I wish we had a nice breeze.  It's awfully humid here.




Growing up in Pittsburgh, I remember going to Lake Erie.  It was about a 2 hr car ride.

tomorrow our temp will be 100 but at least it's not so humid but not as dry as AZ either.


----------



## Ruthanne

CeeCee said:


> Growing up in Pittsburgh, I remember going to Lake Erie.  It was about a 2 hr car ride.
> 
> tomorrow our temp will be 100 but at least it's not so humid but not as dry as AZ either.


I was in CA when it was 110 degrees in Ontario CA.  I remember how hot it got.  Good thing for AC.


----------



## CeeCee

Ruthanne said:


> I was in CA when it was 110 degrees in Ontario CA.  I remember how hot it got.  Good thing for AC.



I cant imagine how people in these very hot areas lived without it long ago but they did.


----------



## Ruthanne

CeeCee said:


> I cant imagine how people in these very hot areas lived without it long ago but they did.


That could be one reason why people long ago didn't live as long as we do now.  They probably got heat stroke.


----------



## CeeCee

Ruthanne said:


> That could be one reason why people long ago didn't live as long as we do now.  They probably got heat stroke.



Especially in the 1800 's when women wore so many petticoats and bustles and bonnets etc...no flip flops in those days.


----------



## Wren

Hot hot hot in my little corner of Europe


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## exwisehe

We live close to a creek.  Sunday evening flash floods hit us with a cloudburst and the creek overflowed its banks, sending us about 5 inches in 30 minutes.  Then the power went out and my 2 sump pumps couldn't function.

My wife and I spend Sun. evening, with mops, buckets, and towels trying to battle a flooded basement.  We lost.
We finally got most of it dry yesterday, but its a mess.

My next investment will be a generator.  Now there is a flash flood watch, and behind that we have a hurricane coming.
I hope and pray it misses us.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry to hear that exwisehe.  It wouldn't surprise me if I get a little water in the basement too, depending on how hard it comes down, because the ground is soaked right now.  A wet/dry shop vac works really well.


----------



## Don M.

exwisehe said:


> We live close to a creek.  Sunday evening flash floods hit us with a cloudburst and the creek overflowed its banks, sending us about 5 inches in 30 minutes.  Then the power went out and my 2 sump pumps couldn't function.



The news has been full of reports about flooded areas due to this latest storm....and most of the weather reports are saying that this year will be an active hurricane season...so the Gulf and East coasts will probably see more problems.  

If you have a Harbor Freight store nearby, you might want to check out their Generators.  Their "Predator" brand has a pretty good reputation, and their prices are the best.  I would recommend getting one that has at least 7000 "running watts".

https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...f,EAFeatured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=generator


----------



## Ruthanne

exwisehe said:


> We live close to a creek.  Sunday evening flash floods hit us with a cloudburst and the creek overflowed its banks, sending us about 5 inches in 30 minutes.  Then the power went out and my 2 sump pumps couldn't function.
> 
> My wife and I spend Sun. evening, with mops, buckets, and towels trying to battle a flooded basement.  We lost.
> We finally got most of it dry yesterday, but its a mess.
> 
> My next investment will be a generator.  Now there is a flash flood watch, and behind that we have a hurricane coming.
> I hope and pray it misses us.


oh my, that sounds terrible!  I hope it stops!


----------



## Ruthanne

It's hot again today and humid.  Thank God for AC!


----------



## Ruthanne

Disgusting!


----------



## connect1

Partly cloudy/ 66

High today expected to be in the mid 80's


----------



## hollydolly

Currently  it's partly  sunny (am)... but humid. Temps are 74 deg f, but we're supposed to get torrential rain and T-storms from lunch time  through into and including tomorrow. We have a whopping 97% humidity at the moment... not nice...


----------



## Ken N Tx

81° going to 98°


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,here in WNY,we hit 91,which ties the record set in 2006.
When I went on my early morning walk at 6:30 its was 74. Today, chance of rain or maybe a thundershower,highs in the 80's,at least there is a breeze Sue


----------



## Butterfly

95 here today.  It's a bit early for it to be this hot.


----------



## connect1

51 degrees 


High expected to be in the 60's today. Some rain.


----------



## connect1

62 degrees 
Rainy night


----------



## moviequeen1

Today,it will be partly sunny,with chance of rain in afternoon temps in mid 70s
The next couple days will be rainy in the 60's,a nice breather from the heat&humidity we had last week Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx

75 now,going to 92 today..Hit 98 yesterday with a heat index of 102!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Hot here yesterday, too.


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....68º.


----------



## Macfan

Clear, Blue, Sunny and high expected to be in mid to upper 90's today (Sunday, 6-3-18) here in Southern California . Don...


----------



## CeeCee

Sunny and hot in Fresno....104!


----------



## connect1

Currently 55 degrees 

Highs in the 70's today with sunshine


----------



## Ken N Tx

80 degrees going to 98!!


----------



## Butterfly

Supposed to be 97 or 98 today -- same as yesterday.  HOT!


----------



## hollydolly

Yesterday was HOT!!! today...it's muggy and humid...and only 65 deg F...


----------



## IKE

Cloudy.....calm.....66º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today will be sunny,warmer in the 70's,beautiful for the weekend Sue


----------



## connect1

62 degrees now 

High today in the mid 70's


----------



## hollydolly

Hot and gloriously sunny....


----------



## Sunny

Lots of rain lately. It seems to rain every day.


----------



## Don M.

This past May was the hottest on record...here...and June is starting out much the same.  We are 6 inches below normal rainfall for the year, and the days are 10 to 15 degrees above average.  I wonder what we will have to contend with when Summer really arrives.  Much of the Western half of the nation is seeing above normal heat, and lower rainfall, while the Eastern states are having excess rain.  This year is shaping up to be a doozie.


----------



## Fern

We're getting pummelled from a sub tropical storm that's hitting the East Coast, raining cats & dogs & a howling gale.


----------



## Butterfly

102 here today -- much hotter than usual for this time of year.  We sure could use some rain.


----------



## IKE

It's gonna be kinda warm for the next few days.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Yesterday evening, we had "boomers" galore, with plenty of lightning. Could see bolts of lightning! Sort of sounded like a War going on with all of the thunder. Poured down rain as well. The whole thing held us up for about an hour from going out to dinner for my birthday. We hardly ever eat dinner between 8 and 8:30PM. 

In-between the Tide times being bad and the weekend weather the last couple of months, haven't even been able to get our boat out on the water yet this year. Terrible, just plain......….TERRIBLE. Don't hate to say this, but Colorado is so, so much better for boating than contending with the Tide crap here.


----------



## connect1

80 degrees 


Will be in the 90's later today.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Two words describes our weather...…….hot and humid! At 10:50AM ET, 86 degrees with 68% humidity


----------



## CeeCee

Not bad in Fresno today, high of only 82!


----------



## RadishRose

80 and sunny, high to be 87.


----------



## Marie5656

*I was out at about noon.  Heat and humidity took my breath away. It was 90 degrees.*


----------



## Macfan

I ordered cooler weather for Father's Day (6-17-18), and got it! Partly cloudy and 80 degrees with a slight breeze in my little corner of the world (Inland Empire, Southern California) . Don...


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny, 28 Celsius. High 30.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful day here in Buffalo,temps in the mid 80's a tad more humid than yesterday


----------



## rgp

As per my truck thermometer [which seems to be accurate] It is 97 F here right now......


----------



## Keesha

It was 94 degrees today but felt like 111.


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny and eighty seven.


----------



## Gary O'

sun, rain, hail, thunder/lightening...no snow
high 60s F, lows in low 30s F


----------



## SeaBreeze

Got a break here from the heat, today was in the 70s instead of high 80s or 90s.....having some much needed rain this late afternoon/evening too.  Colorado has a lot of wild fires going on again this year, drought conditions.  When I came home from my camping trip, the little grass I have on my back lawn was brown.  I was smart to rock in the front lawn years ago!


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning when I woke up around 6:15,it was 80 degrees with a slight breeze. Today will be partly sunny/humid temps in the 80's.A cold front will be coming thru WNY later this afternoon with rain/T storms.
I'm glad I'm not where my friend,Marcia is this week in St. Louis for church meetings. When she arrived last Fri it was 98,today the heat index will be around 102. Luckily her hotel room is across the street from convention center where the meetings are taking place Sue


----------



## CeeCee

Sunny and a high of 90!  Went out for a walk with Pickles earlier.


----------



## JFBev

Yesterday it was 85 F here with strong offshore winds -- winds reversed to onshore in the evening, dropped 20 degrees in a half hour; dense fog this morning and today it's 65 F and clear.    (Our "Chetco Effect" winds blow high and hot for a few days at a time from the canyons in the Coast Range , exactly like the Santa Ana winds in So Cal -- when wind direction turns back around to onshore, everything cools down in less than an hour -- no storminess, just windy).  And it's wildfire season; hopefully not a repeat of last Summer! :nightmare:
Gotta love the coast! nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Sunny, 89 degrees. Soft coastal air, sitting in the scented balcony garden, inhaling the green. Island paradise.


----------



## Keesha

Just coming out of a heatwave . It rained and cooled us down. It’s a perfect 21 degrees which is about 70 ish F


----------



## connect1

62 / rain


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy.....light breeze.....72º.

We've got some chances for rain the next few days......we really need it.


----------



## moviequeen1

What a difference a morning makes,yesterday at 6am it was 80 degrees,with a slight breeze.
This morning,it was 64,less humidty love it!!Sue


----------



## Gary O'

34° F right now
no precip all day
gonna be high 70s

workin' weather


----------



## Rainee

Weather here is quite cold today , pouring rain all day and tonight very heavy.. stopped for a while at the moment and is 7c at the moment.. 
sitting here at this desk with a blanket over my knees its nice n cosy..


----------



## RadishRose

78F , high to be 86F, partly sunny.


----------



## connect1

Currently 64 and it's been raining lightly.
High today in the mid 70's


----------



## Don M.

Yesterday we got almost 5 inches of heavy rain...low lying roads, etc., were flooded.  Now, we are headed for temps in the upper 90's with high humidity for the next few days.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sunny and hot in the 90s today, supposed to hit 100 degrees tomorrow. :sunshine:  Longing for that cool mountain weather right about now, not a big fan of summertime.


----------



## moviequeen1

It rained overnight here in Buffalo,today was cloudy with lite rain this afternoon temps in the 70's.


----------



## DaveA

74F here on the southcoast of Mass.  A bit warmer inland.


----------



## jujube

We're having a lot of rain here.  Some flooding but thank goodness not where we are.  At least it's a lot cooler after the rains.....I love that damp mountain air.


----------



## gumbud

Crisp 10C morns building up to blue skied 28C lunches and chilling sunsets again :winter1:


----------



## Butterfly

104 degrees here today and no breeze or clouds at all.  Just awful!  It's 10PM here now and still 90.


----------



## terry123

Its 12:20 am here in Houston and we are still at 85.  Not as bad as some of you but it is to me.  In the nineties everyday and we still have July and August to go through.  August is usually the worse here.  September will still be hot but at least October will be around the corner.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Heavy rain this morning …The bad weather seems to continue over the weekend.


----------



## Buckeye

In Southern Ohio for the past 10 days, another 10 to go.  Sticky hot and humid and rainy.   Can’t wait to get back to Arizona


----------



## Butterfly

terry123 said:


> Its 12:20 am here in Houston and we are still at 85.  Not as bad as some of you but it is to me.  In the nineties everyday and we still have July and August to go through.  August is usually the worse here.  September will still be hot but at least October will be around the corner.



You have a lot of humidity there, no?  At least here we have very low humidity (10% today), but the heat still really gets to me.  It's like stepping out into a furnace.  It makes me feel quite ill to be out in that sun for more than just a few minutes.


----------



## SeaBreeze

105 degrees today, a few clouds and slight breezes.  Made it through our walk at the park with the dog, always carry water for him in summer.  They say back to 80s this weekend. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been another beautiful day here in Buffalo,one of the advantages living close to Lake Erie getting a nice breeze,temps in low 80's.
For the weekend and until Mon,we'll be experiencing unusually hot/humid temps in low 90's.The last time we had a 'heat wave' like this was in July'11,lasted a week Sue


----------



## Sawduster

It's only 98 degrees here in central Arizona. It's going up to 1 01. That's not really too bad for this area. The humidity is a little high, 19%.


----------



## debodun

Agggghhhh!!!! Major heat wave predicted here in upstate NY right through the week. Temps are going to be in the mid-90s (or higher) and heat indexes well into the triple digits. I live in an uninsulated brick house and once those bricks heat up the the July sun, it's like living in a pizza oven or a Devil's Island sweat box. 

Due to the extreme heat wave, I did get out my old GE Carry-Cool AC and dusted it off. The last time I used it, it "peed" all over the floor, so I haven't used it in 3 or 4 years. I figured that problem might somehow be due to a disintegrated accordion panel, so I made a new panel out of duct tape. So far so good. I have to look on the positive side, though. At least I don't have to worry about my water pipes freezing!


----------



## squatting dog

In a word...  Hot.


----------



## Sassycakes

:aargh:   We are in the middle of a heat wave and I can't take it !


----------



## Don M.

If I had any doubts about Climate Change/Global Warming, the weather here in the Midwest, the past few weeks, is quickly erasing those doubts.


----------



## Sawduster

It's 95 here and going up to 103 but that's not bad for this time of year in central Arizona. The humidity is only 10% so that helps a lot.


----------



## Chucktin

10 percent humidity? I wish! North Central Florida and the humidity is about 200 percent temp is ... don't think I care. No matter what I do I'm soon dripping with sweat. The pool is 85 F and has become my refuge twice a day.

Climate change? As far as I can see the swings have gotten more radical and abrupt. I've lived here 60 some years and this year is the first time (!) I can recall when Florida has lived up to it's reputation of steamy days with intense rain showers in the early PM.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Old fashioned summer heat wave, looking forward to a cold front on Friday!


----------



## Ken N Tx

97° feels like 101°!!!


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656

​This is west of me. Batavia is my home town. I think someone goofed.


----------



## Sawduster

Hey! I spent a few days in Batavia years ago. We were shooting a movie in the plant where they made those pressurised tank sprayers.


----------



## Sunny

Wow, those people who live in Batavia must be a hardy bunch!


----------



## RadishRose

96 F and sunny in CT at 6:21 pm.


----------



## Marie5656

Sunny said:


> Wow, those people who live in Batavia must be a hardy bunch!


Watching the local news now. They are all the way down to 100 degrees today


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday we had another sunny/hot&humid day,it hit 92 here in Buffalo
This morning when I went on my early am walk it was already 78 with a breeze,thanks to living close to Lake Erie
Same weather forecast for next couple of days,look forward to the rain whenever it comes Sue


----------



## Pappy

We are hotter than were I live in Florida. And yesterday, my a/c quit on us. What a day. 98 predicted today.......


----------



## Sawduster

At the moment it's 65 at my cabin in New Mexico.  Going up to a blistering 83. And I'm stuck here in Arizona. &#55357;&#56869;


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....71º.

It looks like we've got a chance of rain the next few days......we really need it.


----------



## connect1

It's 84 degrees and sunny.  
Heat index is supposed to reach 100 today, chance of rain also.


----------



## Sawduster

Rain? I remember rain.


----------



## Pappy

11.50 am. Right now it’s 87 degrees. High 95 today....whew


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another hot/humid day, finally last night we got some rain which took away the humidity
I woke up this morning around 5am,felt a chill,for the 1st time in a week put the sheet& blanket around me went back to sleep
When I went  on my early walk at 6:40,it was 67 outside,felt so refreshing,temps today in the 70's


----------



## Macfan

Temps today (7-6-18) predicted to be between 110 and 115 in Southern California (Inland Empire). I-am-not-pleased. Sadly, I don't tend to do summers as well as I once did. Senior discounts - good, summer temps - not good. We'll have a 'cool down' next week, only in the upper 90's nthego:. Don...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yesterday was breezy and cooler here in Colorado, mid 80s and cool breezes.  Today is supposed to be back up in the low 90s, around 68 degrees right now.  Summer is my least favorite season, never liked the heat and look forward to fall.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

86F 77 humidity

I reset my thermometer to display Celsius so I would FEEL cooler:yes:


----------



## hollydolly

85 deg F here today... but it feels MUCH hotter!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cloudy, cool and breezy!!!

Very refreshing after the recent heatwave.


----------



## connect1

82 / Sunny


----------



## debodun

A lot better that the excruciating (at least for me) heat wave we had for a week (June30 - July6). The weather broke with a  rain shower on Friday - not enough to even get under the trees - but it brought cooler (almost comfortable) temps and much lower humidity. A brief respite, though. Temps and humidity are predicted to start climbing again on Monday.


----------



## connect1

Currently 82 / Sunny


----------



## IKE

Clear.....calm.....70º.

According to the forecast it looks like summer is definitely here.


----------



## Gary O'

right now (5:39am) it's 38F (3.3C)
gonna be 88F (31C) this afternoon
sun and clear for the week
wildfire smoke has cleared
last year this date it was snowing


----------



## Don M.

Temps in the mid to upper 90's all this coming week, with little chance of rain.  Miserably hot and humid.


----------



## connect1

77 / Partly cloudy


----------



## connect1

87 degrees / Sunny / Humid


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great day today, got a break from the hot 90s.  Cool and overcast all day with nice cooling breeze.  I got out in the yard and pulled/cut some weeds, then it started drizzling.  Now it's 6:30 pm, nice rain comin' down and 68 degrees.  Getting back into the hot temps after today, but now I cherish the moment!   The rain will help the drought-like conditions and the wildfires.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another beautiful,but humid day here in BUffalo&WNY,temps in mid 80's
This morning when I went on my early walk at 6:50, was 70 no breeze. We have a heat index advisory from noon-6pm today,another hot day near 90. We haven't had much rain in past couple of weeks,hopefully with the cold front coming in later  this afternoon,it will rain for more than 5 min.T.storms in forecast for tomorrow morning Sue


----------



## IKE

We're at a cool and comfortable 71º this morning but it's supposed to be pretty hot the next few days.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a partly sunny day,no humidity highs in the 70's. Today a little warmer temps near 80. Fri&weekend the humidity returns with a chance of rain which we do need Sue


----------



## KingsX

.

Here in the North Texas Dallas area we are under a heat advisory.

It's been triple digits for several days and the actual high temperature forecast for the next few days, *107 degrees*.

Yesterday,  one of my neighbors moved  his lawn.  Go figure.

.


----------



## hollydolly

Low 80's today with some cloud and a little more breeze than we've had for weeks making it about 10 degrees cooler than it has been for about 6 weeks . We've had no rain, but we're told we may get a T storm tomorrow ..can't wait, desperate for some clear fresh air  and lower humidity


----------



## KingsX

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Here in the North Texas Dallas area we are under a heat advisory.
> 
> It's been triple digits for several days and the actual high temperature forecast for the next few days, *107 degrees*.
> 
> Yesterday,  one of my neighbors moved  his lawn.  Go figure.
> 
> .




NOAA just increased the actual temperature forecast high to 108 Friday and 109 Saturday.

.


----------



## connect1

Currently 68 / Cloudy


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a steady rainfall this morning,something we haven't had here in the city in a few weeks,areas south of Buffalo have had more rain . Some of the lawns around the neighborhood are brown in spots
The forecast calls for on/off showers for the start of this week,temps in the low 80's,no humidity Sue


----------



## DaveA

Light rain here at the coast as well.  Temp. was 70 this morning.  Haven't needed the A/C for a few days now but supposed to warm up later in the week.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Just had a hard torrential rain by me, sideways with wind and plump pea sized hail mixed in.  The street out front is like a shallow river, rain running down the sidewalks on either side too, almost coming up onto the driveway.  Took a picture through the front screen door, but wasn't good enough to post.  Sun started coming out after the rain let up.  We have a city rainwater sewer drain in our back yard that was like geyser throwing water high into the air, a small river along out back fence heading to our old storage shed.  But...we need the rain and moisture, so glad to get it and thankful the hail wasn't any bigger.

Back porch after it started letting up.


----------



## Buckeye

My digital thermometer on my back patio said 120 F today.  I think the offical high was a degree or 2 less.  Toasty!


----------



## Gary O'

90°F

today's sun






enhanced by the smoke of all the wildfires nearby


----------



## connect1

Clear / 75 dgrs


Supposed to be in the upper 80's today.
Been really humid.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Hot and humid..................


----------



## Serena77

Here in Upstate NY, high of 92 degrees F, low of 72.  Will be sunny. It did rain yesterday. No need to water my garden and flowers. That's a plus!


----------



## moviequeen1

We haven't had much rain the past couple of weeks,this weekend has been beautiful,warm,temps in the 80's a bit humid. The next chance for rain will be Tues afternoon
I certainly would like to bottle this weather when winter rolls around here in WNY Sue


----------



## SeaBreeze

Currently 70 degrees F, partly cloudy and got around a har 5 minute rain around a half hour ago.  I't been in the high 80s and low 90s.  I'm looking forward to cooler weather and the crisp autumn air. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Beth

In the upper 80's but will soon be going into the triple digits, which I don't look forward to!


----------



## RadishRose

We have high to med high temps and rain almost every day on and off for weeks. Some places on the east coat are flooded while CA and other states near there, burn. 

Had a small tornado touch down here yesterday but not in my area. No one got hurt, thankfully.


----------



## RadishRose

Beth said:


> In the upper 80's but will soon be going into the triple digits, which I don't look forward to!


 
If I may ask Beth, in what what general area are you? I'm guessing west.


----------



## PopsnTuff

High 90's and humid....hearing thunder with the sun shining....that's a common occurrence here anymore 
the whole summer so far has been very bearable with little to no humidity and warm breezes.....hope it continues after today


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> High 90's and humid....hearing thunder with the sun shining....that's a common occurrence here anymore
> the whole summer so far has been very bearable with little to no humidity and warm breezes.....hope it continues after today



PopsnTuff, sounds great and you're not affected by the flooding in VA.


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> PopsnTuff, sounds great and you're not affected by the flooding in VA.


The flooding is all around me from the Shenandoah River, RR, but not in my residential area, thank the stars....driving on the roads when its pouring is another story....splashes that reach over four ft high or more in front of me is soooo scary.....like flash floods in a second's time ... and its seems whenever I run an errand while its nice and sunny out, the rain comes outta' nowhere upon thee


----------



## RadishRose

PopsnTuff said:


> The flooding is all around me from the Shenandoah River, RR, but not in my residential area, thank the stars....driving on the roads when its pouring is another story....splashes that reach over four ft high or more in front of me is soooo scary.....like flash floods in a second's time ... and its seems whenever I run an errand while its nice and sunny out, the rain comes outta' nowhere upon thee



Yikes. Well, be careful .


----------



## Buckeye

Here in Phoenix, we have already had 18 days of 110 or more.  And August isn't over.


----------



## PopsnTuff

RadishRose said:


> Yikes. Well, be careful .



Thanks RR


----------



## Serena77

The weather forecast here in New York.
*...HEAT ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM NOON TO 6 PM EDT MONDAY... * LOCATIONS...Niagara, Orleans, Monroe, Wayne, Northern Cayuga, Oswego, Livingston, and Ontario counties. This includes the lake plains south of Lake Ontario, the lower Genesee Valley and western Finger Lakes. * TIMING...From late Monday morning through early Monday evening. * HEAT INDEX VALUES...In the mid 90s.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

Same here.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was very warm/humid here yesterday temp was 86,today much of the same with some areas of WNY with a heat advisory,rain supposedly coming tonight,tomorrow  which will take away the humidity for maybe a day or two Sue


----------



## IKE

Clear.....light breeze.....74º.

We're pretty dry and there is rain in the forecast this week, I really hope that we get it.


----------



## hollydolly

We're 90 degrees , and full sun, been the same for weeks...verrrry hot, when you have no AC... , supposed to be cooling down from Thursday to the high 70's... I love the sun but thank god for cooling temps soon..


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not too bad for August...We have had 19 days of 100+ our average for the summer is 18.. Still in a drought!!
.

.


----------



## chic

Triple digit heat today. But i prefer it to snow.nthego:


----------



## Don M.

We've had another hot spell for the past few days....today should hit 98.  A bit of rain is in the forecast tonight and tomorrow...we need some.


----------



## Macfan

107 here today and at least that or higher forecast for tomorrow. I am not pleased. If you like heat, come to Southern California, we got plenty. What gets us through is knowing it won't last forever. In my younger days the summer heat was a minor inconvenience, now I wish we could go from spring to fall and skip summer altogether. Oh, as an added incentive, we have wildfires galore, you know, just in case the heat alone isn't attractive enough . Don...


----------



## Beth

That's right RadishRose, in Montana. Sorry, hit reply instead of reply with quote...still getting used to this forum.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Right now it is 109 at 10:00 pm here in Phoenix. These are the dog days for sure but relief is only a couple of months away


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was another hot/humid day with a 20mph breeze which helped a little bit,high was 87
In afternoon went to see a movie Sue


----------



## Sunny

In the 90's, every day.


----------



## IKE

We've had much appreciated light rain off and on for the past few hours with more headed this way from the NE.


----------



## hollydolly

We've gone from 90 degrees overnight to 75 today.... it's still sunny and warm, with a little breeze...but oh how much fresher it feels....BLISS!!!


----------



## RadishRose

80 so far and cloudy. High to be 87


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday morning a severe thunderstorm rolled thru WNY,rain at times was quite heavy.I didn't go out to do my version of 'Singing in The Rain' though I was tempted
Today,its sunny,less humid for a change temps near 80 Sue


----------



## IKE

Things have cooled off a bit and it looks like we've got a pretty good chance of more needed rain moving in.


----------



## drifter

Only 92 here; beenlucky this summer only a couple days of 100 degree plus weather.. I'm wondering if we'll get an ealy Fall.


----------



## Butterfly

It has cooled off a wee bit here, too, and we've finally had some rain.  I'm hoping the cooling trend continues, but experience says it will get HOT again and stay that way through September.  I HATE summer.


----------



## moviequeen1

Another beautiful weekend here in Buffalo,not as humid as its been earlier in the week,temps in low 80's
Rain on/off in forecast for upcoming week,we need it Sue


----------



## connect1

Hot and humid.
Need some rain for a change.


----------



## Sunny

This summer has been horrible. Hot and humid, with a thunderstorm nearly every day. I have not enjoyed the outdoors at all.


----------



## Keesha

For a while we were in heat wave after heat wave but now we are getting regular summer weather. 
Right now it’s just after 11:00 and it’s 26 degrees Celsius. A high of 29.


----------



## Serena77

Upstate NY it rained 3 1/2 ".   Could've used it when temp. were  mid 90,s.  Better late then never, it's still
the growing season,


----------



## Serena77

Upstate NY it rained 3 1/2 ".   Could've used it when temp. were  mid 90,s.  Better late then never, it's still
the growing season,


----------



## Buckeye

104F here in the Sonoran Desert this afternoon (5:40 pm).  We have had a little rain the past few days.  Actually very pleasant.  Took a brief (1 mile) walk early today while it was still in mid 80s


----------



## fmdog44

Cooler than usual August temps in Houston.


----------



## Furryanimal

Sunny and mild in South Wales today.


----------



## Don M.

Finally getting a little rain...we need it.  At least it's a slow and gentle rain that will soak in nicely, instead of a bunch all at once that does little good.


----------



## connect1

Currently 67 and rainy


----------



## terry123

Yesterday here in Clear Lake (Houston)we had a 45 second rain with a lot of fan fare (lightening, thunder,etc) and that was it. Tomorrow forecast is for 100 and 96 today.  Last year this time I was dealing with Harvey so it could be worse!


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday,was a partly sunny day here in Buffalo,temps near 80.Last night was first time in awhile,I had my light summer blanket on my bed,didn't have to turn the fan on either
I took my early walk at 6:45 today,got back just in time,started to rain.The forecast in WNY today and tomorrow,rain on/off,chance of T.storms,temps in high 70's


----------



## hollydolly

Today we're about 80 degrees, Sunny but occasional passing cloud


----------



## Shalimar

Still smoky from wildfires elsewhere. Only moderate air quality warning, some of northern BC has warning of 10+, currently  worst air globally. Will be delighted to pick up an air purifier.


----------



## connect1

66 / cloudy


----------



## StarSong

August is a decided improvement over a beastly hot July.  We are back to our quite livable desert summer weather - warm during the day but cool overnight.  Our forecast for the foreseeable future is for highs in the upper 80s, lows in the low 60s.


----------



## dkay

It 89 and rising. The wind is horrible. It caught my car door a while ago and I thought it would tear the door right off the car. I never heard of that actually happening but I really felt like it could.


----------



## Phoenix

Today the smoke has dissipated for the most part, but with all the wildfires on the west coast of this continent, it's awful here, off and on.  I'm in Oregon.  The closest fire is 100 miles away.  They are all over the place.  We've done this to ourselves, folks.  Now we pay.


----------



## connect1

62 / foggy


----------



## moviequeen1

We had scattered light rain here this morning,this afternoon sun has appeared,a bit humid with a breeze. temp 82
The next couple of days will be hot/humid temps near 90 Sue


----------



## Colleen

Monsoon season here in NW AZ has been a no-show  We could use rain! Today is very pleasant...97* with 11% humidity. It's been in the 100's for weeks so this seems "cool"..haha.


----------



## connect1

68 / raining


----------



## moviequeen1

Even thought the calendar says Sept,we're still enjoying summer warmth here in WNY,yesterday a p.sunny/humid day temp was 86
This upcoming week more of the same, with a cool down by the end of the week


----------



## Keesha

We have an entire week forecasted for RAIN. Great for the plants. :clap:


----------



## terry123

Theres some things out in the Gulf that the weatherman said we need to start watching, so here we go again!!!  Just finished getting carpet fixed from Harvey.  Got plenty of water etc so thats a blessing. Rain forecasted for next several days!!!


----------



## fmdog44

Two potential hurricanes headed for the US. One for the Gulf and possible Houston. The second it yet to be determined.


----------



## fmdog44

terry123 said:


> Theres some things out in the Gulf that the weatherman said we need to start watching, so here we go again!!!  Just finished getting carpet fixed from Harvey.  Got plenty of water etc so thats a blessing. Rain forecasted for next several days!!!



Correct, the rain forecast shows rain for at least a week. The high pressure zone is pushing it in to the westward direction towards us. Hopefully it will miss the Rockport area that was all but wiped out last year. My neighborhood did not flood last August so I will stay put unless it grows to a Cat 5. Hope for the best and good luck.


----------



## Colleen

I live in NW AZ. Phoenix is SE about 180 miles and Las Vegas is 100 miles north of us. Our elevation is 3400 ft. so we don't get the stifling heat like Phoenix. We're about 10* cooler throughout the year. Our Monsoon season is ending but it's been a no-show here for us unlike Phoenix that's gotten all kinds of nasty stuff.

Our temperatures are moderating into the mid-90's during the day and this morning it was only 70 (that was at 6:30am...haha). What keeps our temps from being unbearable is there is not much humidity. It's very dry. Yesterday it was "up" a little at 11%. 

I grew up in MI and lived in NW PA for over 25 years so I miss the Fall with the changing leaves but I don't miss the humidity that summers can bring or the cold winters. I lived in SC for a few years and S. TX (and of course, I grew up with Lake Huron just right our back door) and I miss being near water. 

For all of you near Houston, I hope that that hurricane doesn't develop. Nobody needs that. When I lived in SC (Myrtle Beach) hurricane Hugo came through and that was frightening. Stay safe.


----------



## Manatee

Right now I hear thunder, shortly I expect rain.


----------



## fmdog44

Now it looks like Louisiana could take a double hit as predictions are keeping both of the storms east of Texas just barely. But everyone knows it is way too early to be safe anywhere. History has proven that over and over.


----------



## hollydolly

Today  was a gloriously hot sunny day..as was yesterday. Not too hot, just right at about a touch over 80 deg, so we were able to go out and do stuff and not be uncomfortably hot and exhausted with it..


----------



## connect1

69 dgrs and pouring rain.


----------



## MarkinPhx

85 right now with a touch of Autumn in the air. The ducks at the park seem to enjoy the weather.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sorry for the sideways picture !!!


----------



## Sassycakes

Today we are starting a new Heat wave for the next few days . Temperature now is 98 degrees ! I feel bad for the kids that started school last week. No air conditioners in the class rooms ,lunch room and gym !:sunshine:


----------



## connect1

62 / cloudy 

The rain is out of here for awhile, yay.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and just right temps ,  70 degrees...


----------



## moviequeen1

The past couple of days here in WNY have been hot/humid,yesterday we hit 90,heat index of 95
A cold front passed thru last night,a little rain this morning,still humid, but the temps next couple of days will be in the 70's Sue


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....63º.

We've finally been getting quite a bit of much needed rain off and on in the past seven days.....almost 5" here where I am.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday it felt like fall weather ,mostly cloudy temp got to 64
Last night for the 1st time in couple of months,I didn't have to use my bedroom fan.I had a blanket on my bed,felt strange as I was sleeping.
Today its more of the same,next couple days will get little warmer Sue


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, warm, but breezy... 70 degrees... 

Photo taken yesterday...


----------



## Sunny

The heat wave finally broke - at last! Hallelujah!


----------



## peppermint

Probably will have rain all week....A storm coming up from the South....We will be putting the outdoor furniture in the shed....and we have to get the Pool guy to
cover the pool for the winter....Which winter is not my favorite time of the year....

Hi Sassy....Hope you are well....


----------



## DaveA

A bit chilly this morning here in western Maine. Temp. was 45F at 7:15 this morning.  Rode to 62 by noon.  Refreshing day though, humidity's gone and it's bright and sunny.

Our little fleet at rest -minus the canoe. 

[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/snjehj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## RadishRose

Shocked this morning it was 54. High at 64 and cloudy all day. I'm so tired of the heat, this felt good.


----------



## connect1

87 dgrs / Sunny


----------



## RadishRose

80-ish too warm in the sun, BUT- there is finally sun after days and days of rain or cloudy skies.


----------



## peppermint

Beautiful weather with no clouds....Happy to be alive!!!!

Praying for everyone in No. Carolina and So. Carolina....And any other State that get's the awful weather....Florence is still out there!!!!!!


----------



## toffee

sunny but windy 'so chilly today !


----------



## Keesha

Gorgeous day today. 
High of 26 degrees; warm and sunny


----------



## moviequeen1

The past couple of days its felt more like July than Sept weather.The temps have been in the 80's a tad humid.The longer I can wear shorts,I'm happy.Yesterday,it was 86,today much of the same,rain from now tropical storm Florence comes thry WNY Mon and Tues,with cooler temps Sue


----------



## IKE

Calm....clear....70º.

It looks like we've got a pretty good chance of rain on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## chic

Terrible. We're getting hurricane Florence. It's pouring rain, windy and has begun to thunder.


----------



## Keesha

Oh no. Stay strong. Stay safe chic. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buckeye

95F here this morning, headed for 102F this afternoon.  The rest of the week will be a little cooler.  Haven't had rain forever.


----------



## hollydolly

It's warm..around low 70's..and been Sunny... ( it's dark now and we're forecast to get rain and wind tomorrow)...

I went for a walk just around where I live and took these pics with my phone yesterday, and noticed the trees are all changing into autumnal colours.. ...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## drifter

Here in centeral Oklahoma, it is warm and humid, 80 degrees, big fluffy clouds lounging up against a blue sky. Here in my office, (a back bedroom conversion) I look out over my back yard which has gotten a recent haircut and is looking good. The small trees just outside my property block any unpleasant view and the bamboo that sits insit the small trees against the fence line are dark green and tall, and provide cshelter from weather and prey. It is a pleasant view. Two bird feeders and two birds baths adorn the back yard. Bluejays, cardinals, and thee kinds of dove drop in to eat regularly. Of couse there are bunches of sparrow and finches. I'm looking forward to cool weather.


----------



## Butterfly

Still hot here -- high 90s today.  I wish fall would hurry up and get here.  I am sick and tired of the miserable heat.


----------



## Colleen

Hollydolly....WOW!!! What a gorgeous place! Reminds me of where I lived in Pennsylvania, USA. I miss it so much 

Here in NW AZ, it was "cooler" today...only 94*...but like they say..it's a dry heat. We don't have much humidity. It was 8% today. Poor NC. I wish we could take some of that water they've gotten. It hasn't rained here in months. Our monsoon season just ended but we didn't get over an inch of rain the whole season.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its not as humid as its been here the past couple of days. Yesterday was a sunny day high near 80
Today its cloudy with a chance of rain later in day,temps in low 70's


----------



## exwisehe

We were originally in the path of Florence.  But later they said no, it was going to go toward the west and through Bristol, Tenn. and bypass us.
But as the hurricane stalled over the Carolinas, they changed the route again, back to the original path, coming our way.

We braced for it again.  Lots of rain, some flooding, some evacuation, but not very bad, thankfully.

By the way,  I prayed that it would not be too devastating.  But praying like that is like two football teams praying before a game.  If ones prays that they will win, then they are praying, by virtue of only 2 teams, that the other team will lose.  So how can God answer that?

So its similar in preparation for a cataclysmic weather event.  How does one pray in such a situation?  I prayed that since I was prepared for whatever comes, that I would be able to help someone else.  For example, my friend who is on oxygen, needs to have a backup plan in case she looses power, so I will call her next time and see if I can help her with my generator to recharge her setup.  I can leave my generator on my pickup bed, run my long chord to her power supply, recharge it, and she will be back in business.

As I thought of this, I felt much better about my prayers.


----------



## Furryanimal

Damp and chilly in South Wales.


----------



## moviequeen1

This being the last day of summer,sigh where did it go?Today,here in WNY we have a high wind advisory from 11a-8pm,early sun,showers/t.storms roll thru this afternoon,temps in the 80's
This weekend it will feel like fall,sunny temps in the 60's


----------



## Buckeye

76F here this morning - high of 97F this afternoon.  We did have a little rain (.1") a couple of days ago.


----------



## Furryanimal

Beautiful day in South Wales albeit very windy.The six cranes on the hospital development are all turned against the wind and at a standstill!


----------



## DaveA

Cloudy, damp, and cool here in western Maine. temp was 59F at 10 AM.  The lake out front is like glass and not a leaf stirring on the birches.  With this lack of a breeze I'm glad it's a cool day.

  I think we've seen the last of  the hot weather for this year.  Now it's heading for cool - cooler - and cold!!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and warm here, but it's blowing a Gale force wind.  Just got back from shopping and to get home I have to drive through woodland, and  there's lots of fallen trees and big branches on the road.. it was like driving a dodgem car!!


----------



## Tedwalker

Beautiful sunny and cloudless day.
Temp is 25 degrees centigrade.
Perfect


----------



## Jujo

*​Autumn here, feeling really cool, a few days ago,we have very heavy rain, gale force winds and thunderstorms, *


----------



## terry123

Still summer here as weatherman says first cold front will stay in north texas and not get to Houston!!  Tired of the 90's!!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was a glorious autumn Sunday yesterday picture perfect, high was 72. I certainly took advantage of being outside taking my walks for as long as possible
Today partly sunny temps in the low 70's. As long as I can continue wearing shorts,I'm a 'happy camper' Sue


----------



## Furryanimal

Been sunny in South Wales today -perfect cricket weather.


----------



## Olivia

Right now partly cloudy with a temperature of 82 degrees Fahrenheit (feels like 87). Humidity is 71% so not so nice.


----------



## Colleen

Cooler today...only 88* with 12% humidity  We need rain!


----------



## peppermint

Not too bad....Put away the outdoor furniture, closed the pool....I'm sad....I like fall, but do not like Winter....


----------



## IKE

Breezy....rain....57º.


----------



## Manatee

88 and sunny today.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today was on/off rain showers most of the day,temp around 70.
I had to laugh,every time I tried to take my mid morning&afternoon walks,it started to rain. ,I walked around our apt complex 2 times just to get the exercise.The sun is out right now Sue


----------



## Colleen

We have our morning coffee out on our back patio and this morning it was 64* at 6:30am. I had to go in the house because I was "cold"...haha. It's 91* here at 2PM w/13% humidity.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....47º.


----------



## IKE

Hazy....light breeze....57º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Today was a partly sunny day bit breezy in the afternoon,temps in the 60's


----------



## connect1

46 degrees, been cold here.


----------



## Don M.

We've been on a "roller coaster" for the past 2 or 3 weeks....a couple of hot days/warm nights...then a cold front comes through and we almost have to run the furnace at night as the temps dip into the upper 40's.  This morning, it was only 42 degrees, but by Sunday we should be back in the mid to upper 80's.


----------



## Colleen

We're supposed to get lots of rain from Hurricane Rosa coming from the Pacific. We need rain badly but not the flash flooding. I think it's supposed to hit Phoenix the hardest. We'll see. So often we don't get anything up here in NW AZ. It was 91* today.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a beautiful autumn day,temp hit 61.
Today its been cloudy/with light rain temps near 60
The next couple of days,will be like a roller coaster temps,in the 60's ,mid week near 75.


----------



## beneDictus

Very springy....The scent of the jasmine flowers is almost overpowering....Not to mention the apple blossoms.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....light breeze....71º.

It looks like we've got a pretty good chance of rain moving in the next few days.


----------



## hollydolly

Early cloud, now sun in the PM...temps high 60's....


----------



## dkay

cloudy, cool (60 degrees), not much wind, a little rainy at times...absolutely glorious


----------



## AprilT

HOT! 80's


----------



## Falcon

It's  trying  to cloud up  for some rain  but  not doing so well.  Now  the sun is shining......which I dearly  love.


----------



## Grampa Don

Hurray!  We got a tenth of  an inch of rain last night.  Scattered clouds and sun today.  Maybe some more rain on Sunday.

Don


----------



## Butterfly

Finally cooling of a wee bit


----------



## connect1

51 / cloudy


----------



## terry123

Still summer in Houston at 90 degrees expected today like yesterday. One weatherman promises it will be cooler by Christmas!!  Promises, promises!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

The next couple of days we'll have temps in or around 80,still wearing shorts,love it!!!! Sue


----------



## Sweetie Pie

You lucky people. It is quite cold in the UK and I live in the South - brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Trade

There's a storm coming this way. Should be here by Wednesday, although at the moment it looks like the worst of it will be east of us here in Mobile.


----------



## RadishRose

61 F, cloudy with light rain.


----------



## Keesha

10 degrees , going up to 18 Celcius. 
Cloudy and rainy here.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's 45 degrees F here now, been drizzly since late afternoon yesterday on and off but light.  I love the cool autumny feel, good riddance to the hot summer days!


----------



## Trade

It's 85 with a feels like of 92 at noon. 

But we are supposed to have our first taste of fall on Friday with a low of around 60. 

I certainly hope it gets here. It's been a long hot summer.


----------



## moviequeen1

The past 3 days here in WNY have certainly felt like summer
Mon we tied the record at 81,yesterday was a new record high of 83.Today it was in the low 80's
Tomorrow will start out in the 70's,then a cold front comes thru.The high on Fri will be in the 40's. I better go find my mittens,YIKES !!!!


----------



## debodun




----------



## SeaBreeze

Light rain and snow mix all day long, temps around 40 degrees F.  Liking the fall weather!


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful day here, but too warm at 79F. My a/c went on when it got to be 75 in my house.


----------



## Sunny

Yuck. Gray, dismal, rainy. They predict thunderstorms on and off all day. Probably the tail end of Michael.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Still humid! But, then again, "humidity" is another word for "Florida". It don't bother many folks, but wife and I aren't "many folks".


----------



## RadishRose

74F  and raining. Again.


----------



## C'est Moi

Perfect, gorgeous fall day.   77 degrees right now and low humidity; blue skies and sunshine.   Ahhhhhh.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Currently 73°F , partly cloudy with a chance of rain later. Perfect day to take a break and a spend lunch time outdoors.


----------



## Grampa Don

Great sky shots.

Don


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful skies!


----------



## oldbeachgal

It sure was a pretty day in the O.C.


----------



## dkay

It's raining and chilly. Some flooding in the surrounding areas. I kind of like watching the water rushing down the now engorged Arkansas River. Usually it's only a trickle near where I live.


----------



## terry123

Finally a little cooler weather.  Feels much better outside!


----------



## Trade

Woke up to a pleasant 59 degrees this morning!


This is the first time the temperature has dropped below 60 in about 6 months!


Maybe the long hot summer is finally coming to an end!


​


----------



## mjalali

Temperature fell 16 degrees last night, to 55 degrees.

It seems like I was the only Washingtonian who didn't expect a temperature drop!


----------



## oldbeachgal

Woo Hoo! Southern California is finally having some inclement weather! Rain and thunderstorms! Any amount of rain will be helpful our drought! So appreciative.


----------



## Olivia

Heavy rains and flash floods warning.


----------



## connect1

46 / chill 40


----------



## chic

Down into the 30's and 40's with a projected high of maybe 59 if we're lucky. I spent a lot of yesterday ironing my winter clothes. Weep. :crushed:


----------



## Furryanimal

Lashing down as storm Callum continues to do its stuff.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday certainly felt like autumn,high was in low 50's.It started out with light rain,sun appeared mid morning,rest of the day was beautiful
Today,a bit warmer temps near 60.
This week on Weds&Thurs temps will be in the 40's,still looking for my gloves LOL! Sue


----------



## hollydolly

Warm, but Heavy rain and dark like a winters' day.. just the type of rainy Sunday to hunker down and not feel guilty for not getting chores done...


----------



## RadishRose

42 and cloudy.


----------



## IKE

Our coolest morning so far this winter.

Cloudy....breezy....actual 36º....windchill 24º.


----------



## Gary O'

7 F (as in freaking) degrees out here!

I'm throwin' a log in the stove and goin' back ta bed


----------



## dkay

We are 32 degrees right now, sunny (yippee). This is what's left on the deck from the first snowfall of the season last night.


----------



## Butterfly

Cold here this morning.


----------



## gordoncarnegie47

75 and sunny... as usual! LOL


----------



## Jenna1960

Very cold right now, 36F


----------



## hearlady

Beautiful day in North Carolina!


----------



## hollydolly

It's been a sunny warm day today after 2 days of rain....


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....47º.


----------



## hollydolly

It's warm , sunny, and 65 degrees


----------



## RadishRose

43 and partly cloudy.


----------



## Trade

It was 58 for a low this morning. The afternoon high is supposed to only get to the low 70's. This will be the first day in a long time that it dosen't get to 80. I'm lovin it!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was 35 when I went to get the paper this morning,refreshing with no wind
As I was walking to church for our early service which starts at 8:15am the sun was trying to peak out of clouds, its cloudy temps will be in the low 40's


----------



## Don M.

It was 26 degrees when I got up this morning....should be headed for the upper 50's by the afternoon.  This was the coldest morning, so far, and we should be staying above freezing for the rest of the month...if the long range forecasts are correct.


----------



## Bearwoman

In my neck of the woods it's sunny and in the 50's.


----------



## C'est Moi

Sunny and 72 degrees.


----------



## chic

I wish I lived there ^ :sentimental: It's in the 30's and 40's here. Windy, & abnormally cold for this time of year. It rains almost every day at least for a time. We're having a really lousy month of Oct.


----------



## C'est Moi

Brrrrr, Chic!   That makes my feet cold.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....44º.


----------



## Keesha

Its 2 C = 35.6 F and it’s just getting light out now


----------



## rgp

34 degrees & clear


----------



## Trade

74 degrees and partly cloudy at 3:30 pm. Started out with an early morning low of 49. The inside of the house got down to 66, so I turned the heat on for the first time in at least 6 months.


----------



## connect1

42 with on and off rain


----------



## hollydolly

it's 3 deg C and sunny  this morning at just past 9.30am... forecast to get to the dizzy heights of 10 degrees with rain later today ..


----------



## Sunny

Pouring rain. Yesterday also. So cloudy that when I woke up this morning around 7:00, it was still pitch dark.


----------



## debodun

Couldn't be a worse day weather-wise for our village fall festival and Halloween children's parade - temps struggling to get in the 40s, gusty wind with pouring rain.


----------



## Butterfly

Still changing off between quite warm days and quite chilly days here.  Weird!


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a cool day lite rain,mostly cloudy temps in 40's,much of the same for Sun and Mon. Sue


----------



## Don M.

Beautiful day today...72 degrees...and should stay that way through Tuesday, and then the cold snap arrives.  I got enough firewood split today to last till at least Christmas, and spotted at least a dozen more big dead trees that should get us through till April.  I love weather like this.


----------



## Sweetie Pie

It is really cold today. It is also night!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

70 degrees right now, started out sunny but has been overcast most of the day.  We're supposed to get some cooler weather and maybe a little bit of snow for Halloween.  Like Don, I love this cooler fall weather.  Let the dog out earlier than usual this morning, around 6:30 and I put the back porch light on because it was a bit dark still and we have some coyote visitors behind our back fence, saw one sniffing the fence for some pears that had fallen from our tree and were half eaten by the squirrels and Magpies.


----------



## Trade

Started out with an early morning low of 53. 

Forecasted to be clear and sunny with a high of 81.

Used a little bit of heat last night, and will probably use the A/C some this afternoon.  

Could get by without either if I wasn't such a wimp. 


​


----------



## Pinky

6C and raining. Last night, we drove home in rain mixed with snow


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....48º.


----------



## Ken N Tx

84 yesterday..60 now... predicting 80's today..


----------



## Furryanimal

Sunny but chilly in South Wales.


----------



## moviequeen1

cold,damp,cloudy in the 40's as it has been for the past week or so


----------



## Olivia

Heavy rain woke me up and there's a flash flood warning for another hour or so. It has been very uncomfortably humid for the longest time already. I hope climate change doesn't make this permanent. Of course I get it that I shouldn't be complaining.


----------



## peppermint

Sun is out, 57 degrees...Only need a light jacket..


----------



## Ken N Tx

81° at 5PM


----------



## hollydolly

Dry, but windy and cold, and 4 degrees C at 10pm


----------



## debodun

I like cloudy cool days, but this is getting on my nerves. Gloomy days, moderate rain to drizzle. If we do get a dry day, it just starts raining again the next day. And that wind all the time doesn't help.


----------



## drifter

Same here with the rain. Expecting more rain and a cold front which will bring the temp down from 44 to 29 sometime next week. Will be our first freeze if it happens. And of course the old clock will roll back between late tonight and breakfast in the morning. Just noticed the clouds are rolling in heavier and darker. A slight chance of snow.


----------



## Buckeye

It got down to mid 50s (F) last night, but mid 80s during the day.  Plenty of sunshine.  This is the best time of the year to live in the Sonoran Desert!

Also, no clock resetting, since we don't do DST


----------



## Bearwoman

The weather predictions for where I live is in the 60's Sun,Mon and Tues possible rain all three days.


----------



## connect1

Currently 37 with rain showers


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning wore  my winter boots just to be on the safe side because we had snow/rain showers,there was a dusting on the grass. It was cold/damp temps near 40
This weekend,forecast for 'lake effect snow'.I live right the city of Buffalo,maybe we'll get an an inch,areas south of Buffalo always get more. Sue


----------



## hollydolly

It's 10.45pm here, Dark, very windy and torrential rain......and my poor o/h is working outside in it until 4am .... :winter1:


----------



## dkay

The news just said it was 28 degrees (farenheit here in Kansas) and with the wind chill it feels like 18 degrees. I'm not ready for that much cold this early in the season.


----------



## terry123

Having a cold spell here in Houston. Supposed to stick around for a week which is very unusual for us.  Actually turned the heat on for a few minutes to knock the chill off.  High to be in the 50's for several days.  A freeze is predicted for Wednesday but it will be a little warmer where I am in the Clear Lake area.  Will get out tomorrow and get a few things at Kroger so I can get in before the predicted rain starts.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....21º.


----------



## Gary O'

A rather balmy 5°F this morn, compared to the -5° yesterday







no moisture


I’m takin’ it


----------



## Ken N Tx

32° this morning in Texas!!!!!!!


----------



## Don M.

9 degrees when I got up this morning....bitter cold should be gone by Wednesday....we hope.


----------



## Pinky

Our weather is in Celsius. Weather for the next 7 days:


----------



## SeaBreeze

A brisk 50 degrees and sunny here today, very pleasant.  Temps supposed to drop quickly tonight, snow starting around midnight and tomorrow high of 28 degrees F and snow....but not too much accumulation, maybe a couple of inches.  Now they're saying 3-5 inches.


----------



## connect1

26 cloudy.
Been getting snow already.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....light breeze....40º.


----------



## Gary O'

It’s 6 something AM, and 0.4°F

Looking out from where I sit, the marsh is looking more like tundra.






I’m not going out.

Tossing a log in the stove and back to bed

11 something sounds about right


----------



## Keesha

Oops ! 
I goofed. Double post.


----------



## Keesha

It was -11 earlier but now warmed up to a balmy 0 but sunny


----------



## RadishRose

35F, mostly sunny


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> It was -11 earlier but now warmed up to a balmy 0 but sunny


That'd be Celsius, right?


----------



## hollydolly

It's 56 deg F and sunny but windy...after 2 days of torrential rain...


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> That'd be Celsius, right?



Yes sir. :yes:
RaddishRose and I are at about the same temps. 
You're in the nippy area already. layful:


----------



## Sunny

Cool, crisp, sunny. The way I like it. Unfortunately, beautiful days like this are rare around here.


----------



## PeterPoggi

Saw my first ice out on the deck this morning - too cold for me


----------



## IKE

31º.......freezing rain, sleet and snow mix.


----------



## hollydolly

It's Sunny, and 56 deg F  here... I'm sitting by the window and the heat is quite strong from the sun, but I'll be going out shortly but I'm sure I'll need a coat... all of y'all can keep your Snow... layful:


----------



## Don M.

Starting to snow, with 2 to 3 inches expected.  So far, November here has been more like January.


----------



## Gary O'

The pre-rise pastel sky divulges yet another dry day here.








Temps into the 50s (F) and below zero at night.
Nary a flake of snow

I shouldn’t complain, but we _*NEED *_the precip

Or next summer will be a tinderbox


----------



## RadishRose

41 F and partly sunny.


----------



## dkay

It's 28 degrees and snowing


----------



## IKE

It's just a tad nippy here this morning.

Clear.....breezy.....19º actual.....+4º windchill.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its a cloudy day here temps in the mid 30's with a chance or rain/snow showers,no accumulation of snow here in the city,areas south of city will see the snow Sue


----------



## Ken N Tx

28° North of Dallas!!!


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny and 57 deg F


----------



## hollydolly

dkay said:


> It's 28 degrees and snowing
> 
> View attachment 59164



 Where is that?


----------



## debodun

Not a day if you like warm, sunny weather. Woke up to a hearty "dusting" of snow on rooftops and grassy areas. Not unheard of for upstate NY, but usually not this early. Turned into a cold, steady rain around 10 am. The definitive "raw" weather.


----------



## Don M.

We got 3 inches of snow yesterday, and today the sun is out, but it is quite cold....will probably take 2 or 3 days to melt this.  November is making me wonder what we will have when Winter really gets here.


----------



## Falcon

It's  sunny and warm here.  Sunny and warm.  Clear sky and  temp  in the  low  80s.  NICE !


----------



## dkay

hollydolly said:


> Where is that?



It's in Kansas. Today we are up to 29 and sunny so most of the snow has melted


----------



## AZ Jim

66 and sunny...


----------



## C'est Moi

It's 38 freakin' degrees and supposed to freeze tonight.  What the heck, this is Houston??  It was sleeting earlier.  :winter1:


----------



## Ken N Tx

24° t 2am!!!


----------



## moviequeen1

It was 25 when I went on my early morning walk around 6:40,today partly sunny temps in low 30's Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea

Three inches of snow overnight.

 I'm on my way to the first meeting of the season!


----------



## Keesha

- 8 C
Our backyard this morning 


Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. :clap:


----------



## hollydolly

Just below 60 degrees here and Sunny.... 


 our local park...


----------



## Trade

It's chilly here. 43 degrees at 10am and it's expected to stay in the 40's all day. 

Tomorrows low is expected to be 31. If it gets there it will be the first time it's dipped below freezing this season.


----------



## Don M.

We set another record this morning....7 Degrees (F) at 7AM.  The Old Farmers Almanac says the Midwest will have a colder than normal Winter, and I'm starting to believe they are right.


----------



## Trade

I noticed my TPMS light came on this morning. I checked my tire pressures and they were all between 26 and 27. I usually set them at 35 when it's hot. I figure they are down from me not checking them for a long time plus the sudden drop in temperature, and that's why the light came on. I aired them up to 30 psi all around. I hope that fixes it. If not I'll go up to 32.  

https://patch.com/california/sanbru...-your-tire-pressure-light-to-come-on_54337233




> The tire pressure monitor light first started showing up in luxury  cars in the late 90's but now is standard in all cars sold in the United  States as of Sept. 01, 2007. It is time to introduce you to the Tire  Pressure Monitor System (TPMS) and the sometimes pesky tire pressure  monitor light.
> *Tire Pressure Monitor Light* As we come out of  fall and winter arrives, our temperatures begin to drop drastically over  night. When it comes to our cars, steep temperature drops can trigger a  sign of fall that we don't welcome: a yellow or orange low tire  pressure warning light.We have good news for you, though. When your  light comes on, your car is simply telling you that you need more air in  your tire and this time of year, the warning is usually related to  chilly nights.
> 
> 
> Here's what's happening:
> 
> 
> 
> Several  vehicles that are 2000 and newer cars and trucks are equipped with a  Tire Pressure Monitor System, which triggers your dashboard warning  light when the air in your tires drops just a few PSI below the  recommended tire psi.
> 
> 
> Your tire pressure will decrease  about 1 psi for every 10 degrees Fahrenheit the outside air temperature  drops. (Likewise, it increases about 1 psi for every 10 degrees when the  temperature rises.) If your tire pressure was last adjusted during the  day or  after just coming off the road, the air pressure could be  related to 90 degrees Fahrenheit. So now, the temperature drops over  night overnight temperature hits the low 40s, your tire pressure will  drop down by 5 psi, almost certainly turning on the tire pressure  warning light .
> 
> To remedy your low tire pressure light, a simply check or adjustment of the air in your tires is all that is required.


----------



## Butterfly

It's suddenly turned cold here, down in the 20s last night.  Sort of a shock to the system.


----------



## Butterfly

Trade said:


> I noticed my TPMS light came on this morning. I checked my tire pressures and they were all between 26 and 27. I usually set them at 35 when it's hot. I figure they are down from me not checking them for a long time plus the sudden drop in temperature, and that's why the light came on. I aired them up to 30 psi all around. I hope that fixes it. If not I'll go up to 32.
> 
> https://patch.com/california/sanbru...-your-tire-pressure-light-to-come-on_54337233



Funny you should mention this.  My tire light was on this morning so I hotfooted it over to ask my car guy what was going on (I was afraid I had a slow leak or something) -- he told me it was the change in temperature and put more air in my tires.  

I was really relieved, as I do NOT need the expense of new tires right now.  This last month it seems like every time I turn around something needs fixing and $$.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....22º.


----------



## hollydolly

58 deg F ..but with Fog.... supposed to get up to just above 60 later


----------



## moviequeen1

Today there is a winter advisory starting this afternoon around 4 until 7am tomorrow
it will be a mix of snow/rain some places could have freezing rain.In the city where I live we'll get a couple of inches of snow,not a big deal,temps in the 30's  Sue


----------



## Sunny

It's snowing!


----------



## RadishRose

We're supposed to get - 1-3 inches here in CT, but also icing starting at 4pm .

Everyone in this storm, be careful!


----------



## Trade

Chilly for the Alabama Gulf Coast this time of year. It was 34 this morning. Up to 38 now a 9:45 am. The expected high is 52.


----------



## jujube

Well, it's FINALLY supposed to get down below 50 tonight in Central Florida.  Tomorrow morning's temperature is projected to be 49 with a high of 68.

Woo-hoo!  I'm going to finally wear socks!!!


----------



## Pinky

3C/37F here in Toronto. Mixed precipitation. We were out today and it was not windy, so I didn't really feel the cold much. Rest of the week is supposed to be overcast.


----------



## chic

Snow.  I hate the stuff.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Snow and sleet!

Listening to the snow plows blowing their horns as they encounter illegally parked cars blocking the streets.

The sound reminds me of this little video clip.


----------



## hollydolly

I wish we got snow ploughs  but we don't....  we have to just risk driving on snowed roads... I hate driving in the snow, !!

Today at just after 9am it's damp and thick fog , temps are 50 deg F


----------



## IKE

Partly cloudy....calm....38º.


----------



## moviequeen1

We got about 2 inches of heavy,wet snow I call 'slop' because its a mixture of rain/snow
When I took my 6:30 am walk it was sloppy as I went to get the papers,temps today in mid 30's


----------



## Keesha

-1 and beautiful.


----------



## C'est Moi

Beautiful!   Sunny and about 63 degrees.


----------



## RadishRose

Mid 40's now and sunny but we got about 5" of snow overnight.   I did go out earlier and roads have been plowed and are fine.


----------



## Linda

I think it's suppose to hit 71* today.  Right now it's sunny and cool with a bit of smoke in the air.  Nothing as bad as so many other folks are experiencing.  I feel fortunate.


----------



## ClassicRockr

My wife left for work this AM wearing her winter coat we bought her when we lived in Colorado...……..and we live in Florida. It was 39 degrees here this AM and at noon it was 48. No snow, but why on earth would anyone move to any part of Florida for temps this cold? A big change for us will be living back in "Old Man Winter" in northern Colorado next year. Now, I did say "back", because we lived south of Denver for 5 1/2 years. Still have our winter parkas that we bought when we lived in Colorado.


----------



## debodun

Our first major snowstorm here in the northeast U.S. Not unheard of, but unusual to get this much this early. Official total - 5.5 inches (14 cm).


----------



## peppermint

No snow, yesterday...rain all day and very windy...


----------



## Bookworm11

Colder than usual and more snow earlier (granted, just an inch or two here or there) for early November. It might be a rough one here in the Midwest.


----------



## connect1

Currently 28 / snow


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....37º.


----------



## moviequeen1

The 2 inches of heavy wet snow we had has melted
This weekend it will be in the mid 30's with passing snow/rain showers,it would be nice to see the sun to take away the clouds Sue


----------



## connect1

19 / Clear


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....breezy....freezing drizzle....27º.


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....29º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was a partly sunny day,high was 40,was nice to see the sun for a change
Today we have mix of snow/rain showers temps in the 30's,dusting on the grass


----------



## Gary O'

6:20 am and 0.0° F (as in Freaking cold!)

Throwin’ a dog on the fire and goin’ back ta bed


----------



## hollydolly

Raining, and grey and grim, and dull,,,, and _freaking_ Cold, despite the rain ....


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> Raining, and grey and grim, and dull,,,, and _freaking_ Cold, despite the rain ....



I remember rain

it can be cold...and miserable


----------



## Tommy

Got six inches of snow on top of the five inches we got a few days ago ... and it's still snowing.  Not the light, fluffy, fun kind of snow but the wet heavy stuff.  The 50 pounds per cubic foot kind that clogs a snow thrower almost instantly.  Heart attach snow!

Still, it's beautiful to look at . . .


----------



## Grampa Don

71 degrees right now.  Humidity 38%.  8 mph breeze from the ocean.  Hazy sky.  We might get a little rain Wednesday night.  Hopefully it won't cause mud slides in the burn areas.

Don


----------



## C'est Moi

Gorgeous day.   60 degrees and sunny.   Down in the mid-40s at night so great sleeping weather.


----------



## connect1

24 / cloudy


----------



## Tommy

Six degrees and sunny.  Supposed to go all the way up to 14 later today!  I suppose I'd better dig out my parka.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was 12 degrees when I went on my early walk this morning at 6:45,no wind,it was refreshing.Today will be sunny temps in the 20's
This is the coldest air mass we've had this month Sue


----------



## connect1

Starting out at 32 this morning.
The moon is really bright outside.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was 17 when I took my early morning walk at 6:30 
Today,temps warmer in the 30's, no snow to speak of just dusting on the grass


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....26º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its snow/rain mix dusting on the grass,temps in the 30's
Other areas south of the city will get more snow,the ski resort operators will be happy


----------



## BlueDragonfly

It's only getting up to 60 today. :/


----------



## Don M.

Our "roller coaster" weather continues....a few days of mild weather, then another cold front comes through.  We haven't been above freezing the last couple of days, but may reach 60 by Thurs/Friday.  The Old Farmers Almanac predicts a long and cold Winter for the Midwest, and I believe it.


----------



## Tommy

Got another 8" of snow last night.  Wet, heavy stuff here, but in the mountains the skiers are doing their happy dance.


----------



## ClassicRockr

At 8:15AM, it was 47 here and with the wind-chill thing......36. Anyone who thinks all of Florida is warm and sunny all year long...…...what a joke! Winter coats, not parkas, are sold in the northern part of Florida for a reason. I expect this cold, and colder, in the Rocky Mountain and High Plains States, but not here. Would anyone relate Florida with a daytime high of 45??? Have seen it here.

Then, by this coming weekend, we will be back in the high 70's...…..where "Florida" should be!


----------



## hollydolly

It's 46 degrees F here , Windy and lashing of rain... It got so dark I had to put the lights on at 3pm.... :sosad:


----------



## Furryanimal

Extremely wet in South Wales.Flooding in parts.


----------



## Keesha

Minus two degrees Celsius. 
Ots beginning to look a lot like Christmas.


----------



## chic

It's rained everyday since mid September ( at least part of the day except for maybe three. ) Sometimes it snows. Everybody is hating on the weather here.


----------



## Grampa Don

That's really pretty, Keesha.  But, I get the chills just looking at it.  Northerners must be made of sturdy stuff.  It was 73 here today with partial clouds.  Maybe some rain tomorrow night and Thursday.

Don


----------



## moviequeen1

When I looked outside my widow before I went on my early walk  at 6:30,noticed we had about 4 inches of snow. 
Temps in the 30's Sue


----------



## ClassicRockr

Grampa Don said:


> That's really pretty, Keesha.  But, I get the chills just looking at it.  Northerners must be made of sturdy stuff.  It was 73 here today with partial clouds.  Maybe some rain tomorrow night and Thursday.
> 
> Don



Actually, none of us would believe just how many Seniors live in cold/snowy areas of the U.S.. I used to work for a Senior Healthcare Company in Denver, Colorado and I was pretty stunned at how many Seniors live there. 

Then there is Ken Anderson, who lives in Maine, which sure doesn't get Orange County or Florida winter weather.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....32º.


----------



## chic

We've officially has the rainiest autumn on record, but I hope we'll have an El Nino winter. It looks like we may.


----------



## CeeCee

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, none of us would believe just how many Seniors live in cold/snowy areas of the U.S.. I used to work for a Senior Healthcare Company in Denver, Colorado and I was pretty stunned at how many Seniors live there.
> 
> Then there is Ken Anderson, who lives in Maine, which sure doesn't get Orange County or Florida winter weather.




I know lots of seniors that live in cold/snowy areas....why is that shocking or unbelievable.

also...what does Ken Anderson have to do with it on this forum, lol.


----------



## CeeCee

As for our weather in Fresno today and the next few days it's rain, rain, rain, yay!  California needs it.

Our temps are on the cool side also with a high of only 58 today...I'm loving it.  This is my winter!


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....37º.


----------



## Grampa Don

54 and raining this evening.  Half an inch last night.  Mix of showers and sun today.  Our first real storm of the season.  No serious mud slides yet.

Don


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....light breeze....46º.


----------



## Gary O'

Warmish at 30° F

Snows a comin’

And the temps are droppin’

Last look at terra firma for a few months








(heh, ol’ man winter has his own way of decorating)


----------



## BlueDragonfly

62 now, 74 later. Thank goodness our few days of winter passed.


----------



## Falcon

Kinda   rainy   off &  on,  but  right now;  ole  Sol  is shining  brightly.


----------



## Trade

We're having yoyo weather here. 

Wednesday morning it was 33 degrees. This morning I woke up to a low of 64. 

We're switching back and forth from running the heat, then the A/C.


----------



## fmdog44

80 F today, sunny with a nice breeze. God Bless Texas!!


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....windy....46º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been cloudy here the past couple days temps in the 30's
Today still cloudy with rain this afternoon,warmer  near 40
Sunday,it will feel like a 'tropical heat wave' highs in the mid 50's,melt some of the snow Sue


----------



## terry123

WE are in the 60's now, high to be 78.  Used the heat yesterday morning and switched to a/c after lunch.  Here we go again.  At least hurricane season is over!!


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Not good in the South of the UK, it is miserable, keeps raining also.


----------



## moviequeen1

It was nice not having to wear boots the past couple of days. Sun was beautiful,sunny the high was 57
Yesterday it was cloudy,temps near 40
Today its cold,cloudy temps near 30,dusting of snow on rooftops,grass,back to wearing the boots Sue


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....breezy....24º.


----------



## ClassicRockr

For Florida...…….it's too darn cold! But, tomorrow, we will drop some 15 degrees for daytime high. Again, THIS is Florida we live in??? Just can't believe it!


----------



## Sweetie Pie

Not too bad in the South of the UK.
Lovely sunrise this morning, I stole the pics from a friend.


----------



## Don M.

The weather forecaster on one of the local TV stations said that this November was the coldest on record, for this region.  I believe it....and December isn't starting out any better.


----------



## Butterfly

We had an unseasonably warm November, but it has turned off cold now.   Will get down in the 20s tonight.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....light breeze....21º.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....breezy....45º.

Looks like we've got some freezing rain and snow headed this way beginning later tonight.


----------



## moviequeen1

The lake effect snow band which started south of Buffalo has made an appearance here in the city within the last hour.
No big deal,as if we've haven't experienced this over the years.A couple inches in forecast,temps in 30's Sue


----------



## Colleen

Today, here in NW AZ, it's cloudy (which is rare) and "cold"...about 56*. They're saying we should get some rain from this system that's coming across from So. CAL, but that usually doesn't happen. Our elevation is 3500 ft. so no snow develops here. It goes to Flagstaff, which is about 120 miles E of us and they're at over 6000 ft. in elevation.


----------



## BlueDragonfly

64 here. It's been cold this week.


----------



## Colleen

Here in NW AZ, we got a few sprinkles this morning from the system coming across from So. Cal. The temp is cool at 52* and very cloudy. Phoenix got quite a bit of rain yesterday. We're almost 200 miles NW of Phoenix so our weather is very different.


----------



## Camper6

It's cold here in Northwestern Ontario Canada.

Temperatures Morning 12 degrees Afternoon 23 .  Hardly any snow yet but there is some on the ground.

We do have outdoor skating rinks and they are frozen now and ready to go.

We have lots of good hockey players from our area and the outdoor rinks are the answer.

Some kids play hockey all day long.

The rinks have lights at night and a changing room that is heated.


----------



## C'est Moi

Dreary day.   Low 70's, overcast and drizzling rain.


----------



## Tommy

A beautiful, sunny 29F right now headed down to 9F tonight.  Had to drive to Maine yesterday and the lakes I passed all appear to be ice covered.


----------



## RadishRose

Tommy said:


> A beautiful, sunny 29F right now headed down to 9F tonight.  Had to drive to Maine yesterday and the lakes I passed all appear to be ice covered.



Pretty cold down here in CT too, Tommy, just freezing now at 32F . As with you, were are sunny.


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been partly sunny but cold here in Buffalo,temps in the low 20's 
The forecast for weekend a bit warmer in the 30's which will feel like a 'heat wave' LOL! Sue


----------



## exwisehe

We're in the path of this snow storm, but its changed so many times I don't know if we'll get anything or not.

They say now its going to be 2--8 inches.  That's a lot of room for something, or not, supposedly from Sat. night to Mon. morning.

If it comes, it will be sort of rare, since there hasn't been snow around here before Christmas in a good while - probably 10 or 15 years.


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....calm....light freezing rain....30º.


----------



## hollydolly

Cloudy and very windy...I've just got back home from being out , I hate the wind more than anything.  12 deg c (53 deg F )


----------



## BlueDragonfly

Supposed to be 73 today. Torrential rains tomorrow. Blah


----------



## Ken N Tx

37° and rain..:-(


----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE

Clear....breezy....25º.


----------



## Yongy

Sunshine, heavy showers and a fresh breeze.


----------



## Trade

48 degrees and cloudy with a light breeze and a wind chill of 44.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....26º.


----------



## exwisehe

Still digging out.  We measured 13 inches at our house.  Around the area there were measurements of 10 - 15 inches.

So, today we will hopefully finish digging out.  Our street has not been scraped and the newspaper has not come. This is the most snow I remember in a long time this early in the year.  We are really happy that, so far, the power is still on, but they are saying that we have to watch out for ice, ice, and more ice.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....24º.


----------



## Ellejay

Snow and more of it.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....40º.


----------



## hollydolly

Cloudy but with an icy wind this morning... 40 degrees... . Just been out to feed the birds, and felt the ice of the wind through my bones....:winter1:


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....50º.

According to the weatherman we've got a front headed this way shortly that is supposed to bring rain and 40 to 60 mph winds.


----------



## IKE

Rain....still windy....33º.


----------



## hollydolly

Freezing....brrrrr!!! 32 deg f today..... and worse forecast for tomorrow, with snow and freezing rain , and strong winds


----------



## gennie

71 d., overcast with slight breeze


----------



## CeeCee

High of about 62!


----------



## jujube

I'm up here in the frozen north for a few days. It's coooooold.


----------



## Tommy

We're havin' a heat wave.  Low of 33 tonight, then up to 44 tomorrow.


----------



## Pinky

5C/43F here tonight. The snow seems to be holding off, but we may have some by Xmas. Meanwhile, we just go with the flow:


----------



## Gary O'

gettin' snow again here at the cabin









5 mi south at a few feet lower elev;






which means warmer temps

31°F right now
prolly in the teens by morn

I'm takin' it


----------



## Sunny

Pouring rain all day, since last night. Supposed to continue tomorrow!


----------



## Falcon

Clear skies  &  79 º.  Very nice!!


----------



## IKE

Overcast....light breeze....34º.


----------



## connect1

44 degrees / Sunny


----------



## Don M.

Absolutely Great yesterday and today....daytime highs in the low 60's, and plenty of sunshine.  November, here, was the coldest on record, so this is a nice reprieve.  However, we still have to get through Jan-March before we can count on this mild weather being little more than a brief spell.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Mid 50s and sunny today, had a very pleasant walk with the dog, no wind yesterday and today which is a nice change.  Still bone dry in my area, so I have the sprinkler on in back to give some water to what little grass I have left on my lawn.  Washed my car at the hand-held power wash and then did the windows, interior, vacuumed the car when I got back home....just that kind of a day. :sunshine:


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....31º.


----------



## moviequeen1

All the snow we had here in the city melted last week because of the above normal temps we had last week
Today its cloudy with passing snow showers temps in the mid 30's.
This Weds&Thurs temps will be above average around 50.I'm happy I won't have to wear boots for a couple of days Sue


----------



## Pappy

Florida is having a cool spell. Was 48 this morning and might reach 70 today. Low 70s for rest of week.


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....39º.


----------



## hollydolly

Same as you Ike.... but with rain forecast for later!!


----------



## Tommy

Mostly dark, with increasing light toward daybreak.   Then 20F, cloudy and windy.


----------



## IKE

Hazy....calm....40º.


----------



## IKE

Clear....windy....40º.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm loving this unseasonable weather we've been having lately temps in the 40's with no snow
Today another partly sunny day temps near 50,rain in forecast for Fri


----------



## Pappy

Guess this says it better than I can.....


----------



## Don M.

It's been fairly nice here for the past few days, but today a strong northerly front came through and dropped the temps into the 30's.  This is probably the strong front that will bring nasty weather to the entire East coast this Christmas weekend.


----------



## Sunny

Pouring rain all day.


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....30º.


----------



## hollydolly

Strong winds..and grey & grim...... :winter1:


----------



## Tommy

Going into the low 50s today.  Uncommon for this time of year, but very rainy.  A good day to tackle the church cleaning tasks I agreed to do.


----------



## RadishRose

Warm at 62 but pouring rain.


----------



## Trade

RadishRose said:


> Warm at 62 but pouring rain.




That's unusual. We're at least 1000 miles south of you but it's much colder here. It's gray and overcast, 46 degrees with a wind chill of 40.


----------



## Sunny

They are predicting temperatures in the 60's today. Rain and cloudiness continue. Very weird weather for December.


----------



## RadishRose

It _is_ unusual. Seems like much of the NE is unseasonably warm and rainy.


----------



## Trade

Sunny said:


> They are predicting temperatures in the 60's today. Rain and cloudiness continue. Very weird weather for December.



And way down here in Mobile, Alabama our predicted high for today is only 50.  

Weird upside down weather for sure.


----------



## IKE

Clear....clam....35º.


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....33º.


----------



## IKE

Hazy....breezy....31º.


----------



## Pappy

49 right now, but going up to a pleasant 70 today.


----------



## Trade

It's party cloudy. The low this morning was 45. The forecasted high for this afternoon is 62. According to the weather almanac the average high for this date is 61 and the average low is 41. So it's slightly above average today.


----------



## Gary O'

Low 30s to teens

Looks to be a whiteout Christmas here

This morning, 5 mi away;


----------



## IKE

Clear....calm....34º.


----------



## Aunt Bea

26° 2" of fresh snow on the lawns roads are clear and wet.

Expecting a couple more inches of light fluffy snow today.


----------



## hollydolly

Christmas morning. It's slightly Misty at just coming up to Mid-day...and frost on the lawns.... 

How lovely to get snow on Christmas day Bea... :christmas2:


----------



## moviequeen1

Today  cloudy,temps in the 30's with no snow
Yesterday we had passing show showers with a dusting on the grass


----------



## Pappy

A beautiful Christmas Day here in Florida. 73 degrees high today.


----------



## Pinky

-1C (feels like -4C) 30F (feels like 25F) and light snow in the forecast.
Not too cold .. we don't have to travel today.


----------



## RadishRose

33 F and sunny.


----------



## SeaBreeze

38 degrees, dry and sunny here in Co.  Where's my White Christmas!! :tapfoot:


----------



## Bob1950

69 F and most cloudy in Houston area.


----------



## Lethe200

Christmas Day 2018. Beautiful out today in Northern CA. Sunny, blue skies, in low 60's so t-shirt weather in daytime. Night gets cold though, down to high 40's.

Happy Holidays to everyone and a Happy New Year!


----------



## connect1

30 / Cloudy


----------



## IKE

Clear....light breeze....45º.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny, but cold...


----------



## IKE

Overcast....calm....24º.


----------



## moviequeen1

Yesterday was cloudy,rain on/off high was 54
Today a passing snow shower or two,temps in the 30's.


----------



## hollydolly

Overcast but mild...top temp 54f ..low 39 f...


----------



## moviequeen1

This morning I had to put boots on for the 1st time in weeks.We have about 2 inches of snow,temps in the 30's


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....calm....30º.


----------



## Miss Mae

Rainy. Again.


----------



## jujube

Mid 80's.  Sun is shining and a lovely breeze is breezing.  Life is good.


----------



## Trade

Unseasonably warm cloudy and rainy. The low this morning was 58. That's 17 degrees above average for this date. The forecasted high will only be 68 because of the cloud cover but that's still 7 degrees above the average for this date. And it will stay that way all night. Tomorrow morning it's forecasted to be 66. That's 25 degrees above average. We'll probably be running the A/C some tonight to cool it off for sleeping.


----------



## Manatee

This morning the Coast Guard closed Tampa bay to the cruise ships because of fog.


----------



## Lord Elpus

Here in East Anglia,it's VERY still,with frost making crisp white surfaces-but the sky is clear and a zillion stars are twinkling.


----------



## Pinky

O'C/32F (feels like -4C). It was a sunny day, despite having snowed overnight. Rain in forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## IKE

Calm....rain....33º.


----------



## SeaBreeze

20 degrees and snowing by me in Co. :winter1:


----------



## moviequeen1

Its been a cloudy day here in Buffalo,with light rain on/off temps in the 40's
Tonight  starting at 11 through 7am tomorrow,we have a high wind warning,winds could gust up to 50-60 mph 
What a way to bring in 2019


----------



## ClassicRockr

Well, people here in Jacksonville, FL are going to be peeved when our daytime temps change by this Saturday. It will be "shorts out" and "jeans in". Today it was 80, but we will drop, 16 degrees by Saturday.


----------



## Don M.

We had about 1.8 inches of rain last night and early this morning.  The creek is running strong...almost like Springtime.  If this storm holds together, it is going to mess with a lot of New Years Eve celebrations along the East Coast.


----------



## hollydolly

Cold, but dry and no wind. A perfect night for the fireworks in London in 2 hours time....  and the hundreds of thousands of people to stand out as long as they're wrapped up well


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Cold, but dry and no wind. A perfect night for the fireworks in London in 2 hours time....  and the hundreds of thousands of people to stand out as long as they're wrapped up well



But, would those people be Seniors, Holly? Like age 70 thru 85 or higher. Most Seniors here say "I'm not going out in the cold (northeastern Fl cold, that is) and watch fireworks. I don't want to wind up in the ER with pneumonia!"


----------



## Tommy

Don M. said:


> If this storm holds together, it is going to mess with a lot of New Years Eve celebrations along the East Coast.


Quite right, Don.  Here, they're predicting 3-5" of snow starting around 9PM followed by rain later tonight.  That means we'll wake up tomorrow to several inches of slushy "heart attack snow".  Glad I have no plans to go anywhere tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> But, would those people be Seniors, Holly? Like age 70 thru 85 or higher. Most Seniors here say "I'm not going out in the cold (northeastern Fl cold, that is) and watch fireworks. I don't want to wind up in the ER with pneumonia!"



'tis true..unless they're tourists ( and there's many come for New Years') then most people over 50 don't go out to stand watching firework displays in Central London.. we've all been there and done that in our younger days...


----------



## moviequeen1

The high winds rolled thru WNY early this morning around 12:30,gusts over 50mph
I didn't get much sleep last night because  of the wind.Our garbage totes were never chained to the railing, I listen to the them being thrown around all night
When I woke up this morning,all of the totes except for one were turned over in the driveway what a mess
Today less wind,cloudy temps in the 40's


----------



## IKE

Cloudy....breezy....21º.


----------



## Gary O'

0° F
gettin' back under the covers 'til it gets reasonable out


----------



## connect1

21 / cloudy / snowed NYE and drifting snow overnight.
Tonight the temperature will be in the single digit.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Please visit the new thread for 2019 here, thanks and Happy New Year!  https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...he-Weather-Where-You-Live?p=954493#post954493


----------

